# For the Greater Good



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

*Our Intrepid Band of Heroes* 

_Jaik_ - *Darren*, CG Tiefling Male Rogue 11
_Hesseroph_ - *Sebastion Andovar*, CG Male Human Paladin of Hoar 12 (BoHM variant), and *Aerofax*, CG Winged Half-Celestial Dire Mare (paladin's mount)
_KaintheSeeker_ - *Lyssia Darkwing*, CG Sanctified Frey’ri Ranger 4/Fighter 4 
_Jarval_ - *Nessa Caoilfhionn* (pronounced NES-a KEE-lin), NG Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple 11
_djrdjmsqrd_ - *Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight*, NG Human Fighter 5/Annointed Knight 7
_Lichtenhart_ - *Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper"*, LG Male Human Saint / Monk 10
_doghead_ - *Sylinda Heartmantle *, CG Human Female Ascetic Druid 5/Swanmay 7, with *Aeric*, (Exalted Companion: Male Celestial Awakened Hawk) and *Bellona* (Cohort:  Female Unicorn)

*Inactive Players*
GoodKingJayIII - formerly Sir Staeven Myleron
Velenne - formerly Saint Norin
Salthorae - formerly Sylinda Heartmantle
Halivar - formerly Sebastion Andovar

Out Of Character Thread
Rouge's Gallery Thread

Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting now.  All OOC information that you need to tell me put at the end of your post in bracket like this:

[OOC:  Diplomacy +10 to try to calm him down]

Of course the role-playing version of that would be further up the post, but if you need any rolls made, just make me aware of them.  

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure our who everyone is.  

Thoughts go in _italics_, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.*  If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but it must be light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags.  If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this 



Spoiler



this is an example of spoiler text


, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it.  

I'm using the Faerunian calendar, except with 7-day weeks.

And now, on to the story:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Over four weeks ago each of you received a letter from Orshallan, the High Righteousness of the Invincible, the high priest of Heironeous.  Each knows him to a greater or lesser extent.  For some he is only an acquaintance, others a colleague of long standing.  But regardless he is a powerful and influential figure, both in religion and in politics.  The letter was sealed with his personal stamp and arrived by bonded messenger.



> To my fellow Guardian of the Light,
> 
> I write to you now to ask you a most important favor, one that may be fraught with peril, yet will serve to advance the cause of light. This quest would require the utmost finesse and care, and thus I feel I can entrust it to you and others I have requested.
> 
> ...




Orshallan is not yet in Andeluvay, though it is beginning of the fourth week of Highsun.  His second, Galdaron Exile, says that he's been communicating with Orshallan on a regular basis and he expects him back by the end of the week.  For those that live in Andeluvay or have arrived before now, he has been taking down your names.

All of you would know the following bits of history and rumors:

Years ago the Yillinda, wife and Queen of King Xargo, was struck down by a magical poison, yet did not die.  She remains in a kind of eternal sleep, and Xargo remains faithful to her.  Because of this, there is no royal heir.  This much is public knowledge.  Rumors fly as to who did it and why the most potent magic or prayers cannot restore the Queen to true life.  Since her poisoning, King Xargo has withdrawn from nearly all public appearances, only appearing at the most necessary and sacred public functions.  When she was "alive," Queen Yillinda was a champion of the poor, while King Xargo handled the nobles.  The strangest rumors circulate about the fact that Kind Xargo has had visions from his comatose wife, requesting that he form an order of knights dedicated to her, to carry out her wishes.Along with these rumors of these new "Yillindan Knights," have been a rash of vigilante-style justice on the streets.  The City Watch officially suspects the church of Hoar (an outlawed faith).

Amongst the religious side of things are clashes amongst the clergy, as the laws concerning necromancy are up for debate again.  All of the good faiths are against the laws, but are opposed by the churches of Siamorphe, Wee Jas, Talona, and Boccob.  Boccob and Wee Jas' churches are backed by both the Mage's Guild and the Gravecrawler's Guild (who are responsible for animating bodies of executed law-breakers for public service), both powerful guilds with backing by many noble families as well as powerful wizards.  Talona's church is usually responsible for supplying the poisons used in execution (it's more difficult to reanimate a beheaded or hung body), and would hate to their markets dwindle.  And Siamorphe's church claims that the necromantic laws help keep order by warding off some law-breakers.  They are, of course, backed by a large portion of the noble houses.  Both sets of churches are at odds, while the neutral faiths simply fight to keep from falling asleep in council.

On general religious information, the following faiths are outlawed:  Nerull, Vecna, Hextor, Grummsh, Loviatar, Olidammara, Hoar (due to vigilantism), and Ghaunadaur (due to its worshippers being rampant destructive forces most of the time).  Talona's church is legal because their ability to diagnose and cure diseases and poisons better than Pelor's church. Beshaba's faith is allowed because no one ever mentions her sister, Tymora, without her.  

~~~
Andeluvay is the largest city in Low'verok, a nexus of over a two dozen portals, and a center for all religions.  Even those faiths that are outlawed have a strong presence here, to the dismay of the City Watch.  The capital is a city of extremes, holding the King's palace and houses of the high noble lords, the central temples, and the Nexus Hall (where the portals are) as well as shockingly decadent districts of unsavory vices (Firelight Walk) and industrial areas of grinding poverty (Dragon's Breath Hollow, or simply The Hollow).  

A place of a great deal of trade, much of it interplanar, the city has a great deal of inns, taverns, trading halls, and markets.  There's a place for every kind of purse, so sleeping on the streets is not tolerated aside from the most destitute of beggars.  However, if one is lacking coin, there are several charity houses that one can go to for a pallet of straw, a bowl of soup, a bit of healing, and some spiritual guidance.  The charity houses are mostly run by the church of Pelor, though Alnaria's faith has three that only care for beggar children, in addition to their usual orphanages.  Several of the other good faiths have charity houses too, though several are joint endeavors.  

Andeluvay is also very unique in the fact that is actually straddles the Tonver River.  The King's Palace is literally built right over it, held up with great pillars that rise over a hundred feet into the air, held up with both mortar and magic.  The massive pillars are, in fact, hollow, and part of the palace lies underneath the river as well as above it.

There are over a dozen bridges that span the Tonver River, from an old wooden foot bridge, to various stone bridges of differing ages and styles.  One bridge seems to be made of a silvery metal and appears as insubstantial as a spider web, though it is, in actuality, the strongest of all the bridges.  Known as the Royal Favor, or simply the Royal, only nobles may pass over this bridge, and it is guarded at all times by members of the royal guard.  All of the bridges charge some kind of toll, from a few coppers to a silver, depending on the area, traffic, and size of the bridge.

A place so rich in magic and riches of the planes also has great centers of learning.  The Darcandis Wizard Academy is the most prestigious in Low'verok, and stands near the temple of Boccob.  Exclusive, rich, and powerful, this academy has been producing excellent wizards for over three hundred years.  To claim that one is from the Darcandis school is a mark of social superiority.  Most court wizards have attended the Darcandis academy.  Also in the city is Varland's School of Magic, a small academy specializing in transmutation, Libri Falyarrow, a school run elves for those interested in elven wizardry, and Ekzerikal's Worlds of Wonder, a gnome-run academy specializing in illusion magic.  Also the main academy for those who learn from the Mage's Guild is here, and is the largest school of magic in Low'verok.

There are several great libraries here, run by clerics of Oghma, Boccob, Siamorphe, as well as other scholars.  The Hall of Knowledge is the largest library, containing tomes covering hundreds if not thousands of subjects.  For a fee of a few coppers, one can browse books for hours.  For a bit more, one can have the help of skilled scholars in searching for certain types of books.  It takes much more to look at the books of magic, which are in a section of the library known as The Well, guarded by warriors sworn to Boccob.  

The Hall of Records is part of the temple of Siamorphe, a place where the bloodlines of all nobles are recorded, including what bastard children they've managed to locate and record.  A fee of a few silver will allow one to peruse these books.  The Hall of the Dead is part of the temple of Kelemvor, with records of the fallen added daily so that prayers might be said for them.  Extensive graveyards and catacombs characterize the temple of the Lord of the Dead.

Every church has their high temples here, as the High Priest or Priestess of each religion has a say on the King's Council.  The temple district, known as the Godswalk, contains the splendid temples, each decorated in their own very unique way.  The air here smells of incense, and sounds of chanting can be heard at all hours of the day.

Sebastian, you've managed to get your usual lodgings at the The Imperial Wyvern inn and tavern for the modest price of one gold a night, plus supper.  Aerofax drew a great deal of attention in the stables from newcomers, but the stablehands know both of you, and give Aerofax a stall without a door, so he can come and go as he likes.  The Wyvern is a good place to pick up rumors about clergy, as the laymen and priests of Kord favor the place for its nightly wrestling matches and excellent ale.  

Lyssia, the current Beauty [High Priestess] of Sune is Ollia Estar, a young, red-haired woman of exquisite beauty and boundless compassion.  Nearly every day she conducts a wedding ceremony, sometimes four or five in the course of a day, some elaborate affairs, some simple exchanges of vows.  Many people come from all over Low'verok to be married in Sune's high temple.  One of the less elaborate affairs is getting over now, and a smiling man and woman in elaborate garb leave the temple, their laughter ringing in the streets.  Ollia stands just outside the temple doors, waving good-bye to them.  

Norrin, there is no real courtyard in the temple of Heironeous, or at least none that one could stay in, but Galdaron Exile will offer you a simple, cell-like room favored by the few religious ascetic of Heironeous' faith.  Galdaron can also direct Saint Norrin to Honor's Shield, Heironeous' charity house in the Hollow, if he wishes to help there.  

Dalabrac is also staying at the Imperial Wyvern, directed there by Torvald Kadaris, Strong Son [High Priest] of Kord soon after his arrival in Andeluvay.  The half-celestial's large frame makes him a favorite at the wrestling matches, should he decide to participate.

Darren, the Dancing Phoenix seems the best place to be for you to spend the night.  A music and dancing hall run by the churches of Milil and Liira, it seems to attract a young crowd.  A few beds can even be had here, for a small price.  Those whose purses need lightening haven't often shown up here, but a few forays outside the Godswalk will allow you to find those to "help" you "redistribute" their necessary and ill-gotten wealth.  However, your presence at the Phoenix seems to stop other thieves from practicing their trade, for which the priests are subtly grateful.  

Nessa, you haven't been too terribly busy today, as your last mediation (between two rival merchant factions wanting to trade to the City of Brass) went so well you've been given a bit of a break.  

It is twilight on Firstday, during the fourth week of Highsun.  What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Halivar (Nov 6, 2003)

*Sebastian Andovar - Human Paladin*

Sebastian idly flips a dull iron coin in his room as the sun dips below the horizon. As the sky outside the blinds of his room darkens, he contemplates his reaction to Orshallan's summons.

 "Heads," he calls out, and flips the coin one more time, slapping it on his left wrist. Looking at it, he mutters, "Yes, it's always heads. Never really much of a choice, is there?"

   Sebastian languidly rises from the cheap wooden chair and pulls _Shadowhood_ off the hook in the wall by the door. With a flourish he spreads the cloak over his shoulders. On a small square table by the door is a vase of black roses. He pulls one, breaks the stem, and tucks it into an open button hole on his left lapel. The green leaves break the monotony of black that covers him from neck to toe. He puts his left hand on the hilt of the longsword at his side, as if to reassure him it is still there. He wishes it was _Foesmiter_, but he knows why he must keep _that _treasure on Aerofax.

 Sebastian leaves his room, closing and locking the door behind him (though he leaves nothing behind). He heads downstairs to the common room. His crystal-blue eyes scan for the tall celestial he has seen in the common room before, but he is nowhere to be found, yet. The inn's common room is beginning to fill up, as Andeluvay's night-life picks up. He ignores the arm-wrestling matches (as he always does), and the waitresses by now know better than to pester him with offers of wine and food. Sebastian walks straight to the inn door unimpeded and outside.

_Alright, Orshallan,_ he thinks as he steps into the darkness, _I'll help you. But first I'm going to find out what's keeping you so long._

 [OOC: Sebastian is going to the temple of Hieroneous to find out where Orshallan is; and possibly discuss how to expedite his return to Andeluvay. He figures since It's twilight, worshippers will have gone home and priests will be available to talk.

 This is a much longer post it reasonably ought to be, but I must introduce Sebastian with flair! Future posts will be shorter, I promise. Sorry for violating the *actions* in asterisks rule.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 6, 2003)

*Lyssia at the Temple*

From her spot to one side of the door, she sits watching the latest procession walk by. This was the marriage of a local merchant and one of his rival's daughters, what had suprised her was upon investigation that the older man was truly and well smitten by the girl, who in turn had deep feeling for him (enough that from the rumors she had heard that the first child would be an early birth a bare handful of months away, though she had to confess the elaborate gown hid it well) Almost as enjoyable was the look on the bride's father's face. He apparenetly had had plans for his eldest daughter.

She looked like the elven side of her blood this day, having used the magics of her earrings to hide the wings, tail and reddish tint of her skin. It wasn't that she was ashamed of her form, but the first weeks at a new temple she liked to keep the truth hidden. As she watched the Beauty chant out the newly wedded couples blessings she fingered the letter she kept in her shirt, wondering to herself. _What are you up to Orshallan? I know our last meeting was abivalent, but still why send for me?_

She sighs as the watches the blessing end and the procession finally migrate out of the temple, Ollia joining her as the crowd disperses. She bows to the Beauty. "Your grace." she says with a smile. "Time I think to take my leave for a bit.. I think I need to do a walk about with your lovely city while I wait for his Grace to see fit to arrive." she looks to the priestess, and bows when the Beauty nods her permission. With the unspoken permission, she turns to head out into the city, her temple robes melting into her typical attire of tunic, pants, chain mail and cloak.

(OOC: she's just wandiering around waiting for his Grace to show up,  feel free to expand on the departure scene.)


----------



## Velenne (Nov 6, 2003)

*Saint Norin "Dawnkeeper", Human Male Monk, Ascetic, Humble*

Norin gratefully accepts Galdaron's suggestion of serving at the Honor's Shield.  This night he is wandering alone in the back alleys of the Hollow, looking for beggars to weak to assist themselves to the charity house.  He carries them gingerly, one-by-one, back to the Shield and sees that they are cared for.  Any attempts to assist him are gently rebuffed- he does not wish to travel with an entourage and finds the thought of an honor guard humorous.  Faith is his honor guard this night.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 7, 2003)

Days alter, Darren walks through the gates into Andeluvay.  It has been a long trip, all of it on foot, but he is used to such hardship and accepts it as a small price to pay for a good night's rest.  The familiar sights and sounds of the capitol bring a flood of memories, many of them painful, the rest bittersweet.  Even lost in thought, Darren nimbly works his was through the streets, passing unnoticed, simply another poor traveller come to the big city.  Before long, Darren walks the Godswalk.  He heads first to the temple of Sune, as she began his own journey so long ago.  As he come nearer, he sees a well-dressed couple emerge, obviously just married, and he stops for a moment to share in their joy as they walk down the street, lost in each other.  As they come nearer, he moves to approach them.  He smiles at them both and says, "Congratulations to you both.  May this happiness linger forever for you."  He smiles again and walks past, bumping into the man due to the crowding in the street.  As the couple turn a corner, Darren walks through the temple door, his purse 100 gold coins lighter and his heart even more so.  He kneels before the altar to offer his respect and thanks for Sune's inspiration, then turns and exits and makes his way to Lliira's temple, a happy place with festive decorations and an untemple-ish casual quality.  Lliira is the Goddess of joy and it shows on Darren's face as he recalls some of the joy he has helped to spread in the world.  He makes his obeissance, chats with several other worshipers and priests, then heads off on his way to the Dancing Phoenix where he claims a place in the common room.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

Nessa threads her way through the still bustling crowds of the market square, pausing briefly to spend a few coppers on a roasted mutton roll.  Normally she'd eat at the temple, but of late she's felt less welcomed by those of her own faith.

_I know that I have chosen the right side in this issue, but Gods know I wish there was an easier path._  She sighs, then takes another bite of her food.  _Why can't they see the foulness of reanimation?  No soul deserves the torment that must surely be._

She finises her meal before taking a seat on a low wall.  Reaching into her haversack, she wills Orshallan's letter to her hand.

_What could this task be?_  She ponders.  _I pray that whatever it is, it will not adversely affect my reputation in the eyes of my lord Boccob's faithful.  I'm in enough trouble as it is..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2003)

*Sebastian, the streets of the Godswalk are about as crowded as usual.  While the daylight services of many churches are done, many more are just beginning.  The iron bells of the temple of Wee Jas call the faithful to service, the wooden clappers of Talona's faith echo in the streets, and music from the temples of Milil and Liira sound along the Godswalk.  The silver bells from Selune's temple won't sound until moonrise, and the midnight services for Beshaba and Kelemvor will be much later.*

*The temple of Heironeous is massive, carved from granite, decorated with gold, and elegantly carved.  It lies near the church of Siamorphe, as the virtues of valor and honor taught by Heironeous' priests are considered good for the nobles to follow.  Inside the massive carved pillars are illuminated by hundreds of candles, golden lanterns, and magical lights.  The huge golden bolt of Heironeous above the altar seems to glow, seemingly suspended in midair.  An acolyte wearing the neatly-cut gold and white robs of his order meets you, hears your request, and brings you to Galdaron Exile.  He is known as Heironeous' Commander, and represents the more militant branch of the faith.  A powerfully built man in his early forties, sporting a neatly-trimmed beard and moustache, his brown hair tied back in a golden ring, he appears to be more a noble knight than a priest.  However, his gold-hilted sword at his side is far from ceremonial, and his gold-plated armor, worn during services, has stopped many blades.*

"Yes Sebastian, I know you're concerned about The High Righteousness' date of return, but I assure you that he is coming.  He will be here by Thirday, I pledge you, as I have spoken with him with a spell of sending.  He has gone to Celestia in hopes of communing more closely with Heironeous, in order to see more clearly the threat that he has summoned you Champions of Light to vanquish."

*Lyssia, as you make your good-byes to Beauty, Ollia pulls you in for a hug and kiss on the cheek.*

"Of course, dear sister Lyssia.  Enjoy the evening.  I hear the Dancing Phoenix has a most talented bard there this evening, should you wish fine music and dancing," she suggests brightly, flashing a brilliant smile that illuminates her beauty from within.  "Many of our young lovers go there to have a clandestine tryst, particularly on such a fine night.  I'm sure I'll be going there later."

*Saint Norrin, you do have to gently brush off two offered bodyguards, but eventually you penetrate the Hollow in search of those in need.  Some of the beggars are cantankerous, and refuse to come with you.  A few have fresh or old wounds, some are sick, but a few have fallen on truly hard times and are willing to let go of their pride in return for some care.  Eventually you manage to carefully carry back about five people, an old and frail woman, a thin halfling boy, a young mother and her baby, and a young human boy with a maimed foot.  The conditions in the Hollow seem worse that you remember, surely the stench of sickness was not so strong last time.*

*Darren, Beauty welcomes you to Sune's temple with a loving embrace, calling you brother.  You make your prayers at the satin-draped, rose-quartz carved altar, the scent of roses filling your lungs, before going next door to the temple of Liira.  The Joy temple is light and airy, hung with suncatchers (or candlelight catchers by this time of the evening), windchimes, and light fabrics that billow in the slightest breeze.  Eliquase Even is the High Revelmistress [high priestess] of Lirra's temple, a blonde-haired elven maiden with a lovely voice and a talent for dancing.  Dressed in yellow silk, and surrounded by a throng of other acolytes, bards, and worshippers, they occasionally break into an impromptu song during their conversation.*

*Eliquase is happy to see Darren (though she's happy to see almost anyone), and when he mentions going to the Dancing Phoenix she gives a clap of joy.*

"You're in such luck!  Brightfire is performing tonight!  She just arrived from the south," she says, laughing.  Darren, Brightfire is a radiance genasi bard, renown for her incredible voice, beauty, and charming personality.  Radiance genasi (those born in a plane of nothing but color and light) are rare and unusual, and Brightfire has cerulean blue skin, deep pink skin, and emerald and gold eyes.  A noted performer like her is certain to draw a large crowd.

*Going to the Dancing Phoenix, you notice the sign, augmented by illusion-magic to actually appear as a phoenix performing its mating dance.  The common room is huge, and the majority of it is taken up by a dance floor with a stage at the far end.  Tables are near the door and along the edges, and you claim one of those.  There's a quartet of halflings playing currently, two lutes, a flute, and a drum, with a lively beat.  A serving girl brings you a mug of the Phoenix's golden ale within a few heartbeats of sitting down.*

*Nessa, reading over Orshallan's letter, you find no answers contained therein, though your reverie is distracted by a shadow falling over the paper.  Looking up you see tall, thin, pox-scarred woman wrapped in purple robes.  You recognize her, she's Rekash Plagueborn, the priestess of Talona that gave you _venom ward_.*

"I've been seeing you out here more often of late, sister," she says, her voice carrying a bitter edge.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 19, 2003)

Lyssia smiles and returns the hug and kiss. "My thanks m'lady." smiles as she shimmers in form and takes the shape of a half-elf version of herself, clad in fair clothing and bows before leaving.


At the Dancing Pheonix sometime later, Lyssia takes a discrete spot to one side of the stage with a good point of view and orders a light wine (elven if available) and a light meal while she waits for the performance to begin, trying not to think of the note close to her heart. _I wonder if this bard is as good as everyone said she would be, the performance seems to have pulled in a crowd of folks as it is._

Lyssia smiles to herself as she sips her wine and relaxes in the booth.


----------



## Halivar (Nov 19, 2003)

Sebastian thanks Galdaron and leaves the temple. _Galdaron is a good man_, thinks Sebastian to himself, _his only weakness is his failure to put doing "best" above doing "right."_

 Sebastian steps off of Godswalk for a detour through the back alleys, slowly making his way towards the Imperial Wyvern. He needs privacy to gather his thoughts, and the lonely sound of his own boots on cobblestone is soothing to him.

_So now I know at least where he is_, thinks Sebastian further, _Celestia. The realms of light, and the shining, star-light waters my dearest Miranda, Estefan and Eloise shall never see._ Sebastian's mood darkens at the thought of his lost family. He idly fingers _Hopestone_, the rosey diamond pendant hanging from his neck.

 Sebastian passes by the alley behind the Imperial Wyvern, but takes no notice. Once begun, Sebastian cannot halt the tidal wave of memories that flood him. He remembers with detail the day he found his family, after the dark followers of Druvei had turned them into--

 Sebastian, now in an unknown alley in an unknown part of the city, stops abruptly and begins weeping. Leaning against the cold bricks with his back, he slumps to the ground with his head buried in his knees, rocking back and forth as his sobs go out into the empty, lonely night.

      Barring unforeseen events, he'll probably wake up in the alley in the morning. But this doesn't happen. See below.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 20, 2003)

*Nessa bows her head in greeting to Rekash, both pleased to see a familiar face, and saddened by the reminder of her current troubles.*

"The past few days, I have found the marketplace more comforting than my own quarters in the temple."  She sighs again, looking somewhat morose.

"I think the brothers and sisters of my faith do not take kindly to my choice on the undead debate.  For that matter, neither does your own church, and I am sure you have little pity to spare for me over that issue.  Let us speak of other things.  How do you fare at the moment?  I hope the Gods views you in more favour than I."


----------



## Velenne (Nov 20, 2003)

Norin continues his selfless acts well into the night.  He finds that the need for sleep does not come upon him as readily as most.   Heironeous meets the needs of his physical body for him, allowing him to focus on the spiritual.  

In the meantime, he speaks with each needful individual personally.  He shares his faith, and indeed practices it in serving them.  He says that he finds he has little else to give them but this, and in doing so hopes that they will partake of these gifts and spread them freely to others.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 20, 2003)

Darren turns his chair to more directly face the performers, then closes his eyes and breathes in the sounds of music, laughter...and joy.  "A happy time is a holy time" preach Lliira's priests, and Darren  prepares to enjoy the worship.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

> *Nessa bows her head in greeting to Rekash, both pleased to see a familiar face, and saddened by the reminder of her current troubles.*
> 
> "The past few days, I have found the marketplace more comforting than my own quarters in the temple." She sighs again, looking somewhat morose.
> 
> "I think the brothers and sisters of my faith do not take kindly to my choice on the undead debate. For that matter, neither does your own church, and I am sure you have little pity to spare for me over that issue. Let us speak of other things. How do you fare at the moment? I hope the Gods views you in more favour than I."



  *Rekash nods, and sits on the low wall next to Nessa.*

"The Mistress of Disease favors those that follow Her will, as well as those that offer respect to Her and Her priests," she says, giving Nessa a sidelong glance.  "Why do you fight your own church?  One who has devoted their entire life to prayer and contemplation of one's god hardly seems the type to go against her church's best interests."  She pauses for a moment to let the comment sink in, then continues as if she hadn't spoken the last comment at all.  "I do well enough.  There are many new illnesses brewing in the Hollow, and much work for my sisters and I to do.  New poisons too I think.  I've seen some odd things... odd people have been brought to the temple, strange symptoms.  New assassin or poisoner in town, no doubt.  Hard times are coming."

*Norin, many of the people you speak seem to be hardened and unwilling to really listen to you, but you do find a few that seem to take your words to heart.  Many have not had a kind word in a long time, and your kindness seems to help them, at least in spirit.  During one of your trips back to Honor's Shield, one of the priestesses waves you over to the boy missing a foot.*

"Brel?" she says softly, putting a few pillows behind the child so he can sit up.  Even in the short time since you've brought him in, the priests have cleaned him and dressed him in fresh clothes, and tended to his wounds.  The boy looks to be no older than ten, thin to the point of being gaunt, and slightly flushed with fever.  "Brel, this is Saint Norin.  You wanted to know his name, and here he is.  I need you to tell him what you told me."

*The boy swallows a few times, gathering his courage, then bursts into tears.  Hugging the lad to her, the priestess murmurs over his sobbing.*

"He lost his parents to fever when his was five, and was taken care of by some of the older beggars and ne'er-do-wells for a while, learning to be a beggar.  But a few months ago they were struck down by some strange fever, something that destroys the mind, though he was spared.  He says that 'The Beggar King' took a liking to him, but every time I try to get him to say more about this King he can't go on.  Shhh, sweetling, it's ok..." she says, stroking the lad's short hair.  "We've heard rumors of this Beggar King for a while.  Terrible things, more like nightmares and rumors that real knowledge.  I think he's just..."  She breaks off and comforts the child until he slowly manages to uncurl from her and go to sleep.  She pulls Norin away from the bed to talk to him in private.

"There have been rumors of some kind of Beggar King for years, but I think it's just a kind of smoke screen for some unsavory types to abuse anyone they want to.  Be careful out there, Saint Norin."

*Sebastian, as you sob against the wall in the alleyways, your sorrow is interrupted by a light touch on your arm.  Looking up you see a young girl with luminous white hair, wearing pale blue and white robes with a pendent of a unicorn head with a tiny shepherd's crook dangling below.*

"Are you lost?" she asks, her blue eyes bright.  Sebastian, you recognize the holy symbol, it's the symbol of Alnaria, the goddess of innocence and children.  What one of her holy children is doing out here at this time of night is anyone's guess.

*Lyssia and Darren, as darkness falls, the Dancing Phoenix begins to fill to capacity.  Lyssia recognizes Beauty, along with a large portion of what must be Sune's clergy, while the High Revelmistress and nearly the entire temple of Liira catch Darren's eye.  Not to mention the many other people, most of them young and looking to have a wonderful time.  Several other bards have played tonight, but now an expectant hush comes over the audience as the magical lighting in the Phoenix focuses on the stage, catching hidden prisms and making the place dance with rainbows.  To a great upswelling of applause, Brightfire saunters onto the stage.*

*She's a voluptuous woman with cerulean blue skin, and long dark pink hair.  Her gown, a few shades lighter than her skin, is cut to emphasize her form.  Smiling brightly, she launches into an aria, each note out of her mouth creating a solid structure of rainbow light over the dance floor.  This is what Brightfire is known for.  These music-formed light-sculptures can linger for weeks, as a reminder of her passage.*

*Backed by an ensemble of over a dozen talented musicians, Brightfire begins to sing a bright and upbeat song, sending most of the crowd hunting for their partners to dance with.  There's quite a press of people here tonight, many of them pressing close to the stage to see the talented bard.  Subtely a few peacekeepers ring the stage to prevent the overzealous from climbing on top.*


----------



## Halivar (Nov 20, 2003)

Sebastian looks up, red-eyed, at the youth. "Daughter of Innocence, I have been lost for five years. And I shall never be found again." He looks down at his knees, avoiding eye contact. "Go and help those children who can be helped. I will remain and mourn those who cannot."

 Sebastian once again buries his head in his arms, but is nagged by his conscience. He's forgotten something; something important that he ought to be doing.

 Then it comes to him: they are in an alley. The denizens of the dark are everywhere, and the innocent are always without help against them. He bolts to his feet, wiping off his tears. The duty of the paladin trumps all, and iron-hard resolution pushes emotional anguish to the back of his head, where it can only make a dull whisper in his ear.

 "Young lady, this place is not safe. There are thieves and assassins crawling throughout this city. l will escort you back to Godswalk. No... I will escort you home. I cannot let you go on without protection." Sebastian's voice contains a slight tinge of pleading.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2003)

Lyssa smiles and motions for the barmaid to come over. As she listens to the music she slips the girl a coin and whispers to her to offer the bard a glass of wine when she is done. "Surely such a strong voice should be greeted with a soothing drink when she is done." smiling she returns to listening and sipping her wine.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 21, 2003)

*Ascetic Human Monk, Saint*

"Please Galtheia, just call me Norin," he says, smiling softly to her, "Heironeous is my shield.  He goes before me and alights my path.  He will surely speak into the hearts of those who would do me harm or grant me the strength to demonstrate his justice to them.  But yes, I will be careful."

Placing a comforting hand over hers, he turns back to the sleeping child, back to her, and winks.

He moves back over to Brel and sits down at the boy's remaining foot.  Norin takes his time cleaning the foot, deliberately moistening a cloth and wiping gently between the toes and under the nails.  He then leans forward, places his forehead against the child's big toe and begins to pray.



After a few private moments, Norin raises his head and pulls from his back one of his few possessions.  According to his ascetic vows, he was permitted to carry nothing of value.  Yet it had been none other than Heironeous who had entrusted him with the Shroud of Saint Felis.  Its touch, he has seen, brings healing and sustenance to those in need.  This boy, it seemed, was in such need.  And so, reverently, he places the Shroud around the boy's clean foot...


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2003)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

"It is strange, I admit, that I feel this drive to go against the High Priest's will, but should I blindly follow where I am lead, trusting entirely on the will of others, or trust what my own conscience is telling me?"  She looks questioningly at the woman sitting beside her, hoping for affirmation of her own belief.

"I pray I do not offend my Lord Boccob with my stance on this debate, as He sustains both myself and my Art.  Yet Orshallan tells me that the magic used to animate the dead force the soul into tortured servitude.  I cannot contemplate Lord Boccob would wish this on any mortal, even given our small place in His Art.

"I am glad that I find you well, sister.  But you sound as if these odd people and odd things trouble you.  Do you any an clue as to what these event might indicate?  I doubt an assassin's knife goes long unpaid in this city, but this seems removed enough from the normal sights of your duty to warrant attention."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Sebastian, the child takes your hand trustingly.*

"Yes, let us go home," she says, her smile bright.  

*She has to lead you somewhat, through the twisting alleyways until you once again stroll the Godswalk.  A few minutes later you stand outside the alabaster, tree-pillared temple to Alnaria, its gentle, shallow steps swarming with children that are being ushered inside by many white-robed priestesses.  Like a mother duck with her ducklings, the priestesses are quite efficient in gathering up their stray flocks.  One older woman seems to be waiting for someone, and when she spots you, smiles and waves you forward.  The girls lets go of your hand when you draw near, and the priestess gestures for you to sit down.*

"You're seeking guidance," she says matter-of-factly, as if commenting that the sky is blue or the sun rises in the east.

*Lyssa, your coin is accepted, and a glass of fine wine is brought to Brightfire.  Along with, you notice, several others.  She takes sips from several, listening to the serving girls and nodding to each individual person as she drains their chosen cup.  During a break, she goes and speaks to each one briefly, offering her thanks.  Finally she comes to you, sitting at an empty chair at your table.*

"My thanks for the wine, sister," she says brightly.  You note without real surprise that even her speaking voice is musical.  In the slightly dim light near your table, her skin even seems to glow, and her colors seem even more intense from this close.  But what really catchs your eye is that embroidered on her shirt, over her heart, is the symbol of Sune.

*Norin, your attentions have the boy somewhat baffled, as if he has never received such kindness before.  But he lays quietly, not having the strength left to fight.  When you lay the shroud of Saint Felis over him though, the boy gives a shudder, and you can see the false-health glow of fever leave his face.  Gasping slightly, Brel looks at you with awe.*

"How, how... how did ye do it?" he asks, his eyes wide, "I feel all right!"

*Nessa, Rekash contemplates your questions for a moment, her thin fingers idly tracing her pox scars in a deliberate pattern, almost like a mantra.*

"It would be unwise for a god or goddess to have cattle for followers, but neither is it wise to have those that cannot accept that a higher power knows what is best.  But then it is said that sometimes the words of gods are twisted to suit the priests.

"My goddess will accept no priest who has not come to Her touched by those sacrements that She commands.  But this is both a difficult and deeply personal decision.  Many have been touched by plague or disease, yet my goddess' faith is hardly the largest in the world.  My goddess does not accept sheep.  I can hardly believe your God, which requires one to control and understand magic, wants sheep in his church.

"As for the servitude of the undead's souls... whether or not they are in torment, I would consider it just.  They are merely viscious criminals, serving out their sentence in a form that cannot disobey or escape.  If their souls are tormented, better that they learn torment there and be born better in the next life then leave them in any state to do further harm to other people.

"And for the assassin... my goddess is the Goddess of Poison, all such subtle poisons fall under Her sway.  It is the duty of my temple to have the antidote for every poison.  This is a new poison, hence there is no antidote yet.  We fail in Talona's mandate if we do not fully understand all poisons.  So a new assassin in town is very much in the sights of our duty, Sister of Boccob."


----------



## Jaik (Nov 25, 2003)

Darren sits quietly wrapped up in the music, a small smile on his lips.  As the break begins, he seems to relax slightly and settles back into his seat.  He takes his eyes from the stage to take a sip of his drink, then watches Brightfire as she travels around the room.  Darren looks down at his hands.  They have pronounced sets of calluses, and any seasoned fighter who saw them would know him as dangerous man.  _I always wished I could play or sing, just do something to bring some joy into the world._  He glances longingly at Brightfire, then back at his hands, so familiar with the hilt of sword and dagger, so foreign to lute and drums.  _I guess I'll live with removing misery from the world and leave it to those like Brightfire to fill the void with happiness._


----------



## Halivar (Nov 26, 2003)

Sebastian pulls back _Shadowhood_ from his head. _That girl was sent for me_, Sebastian thinks to himself.  _Mysterious, but I trust these people. Perhaps the innocent have need..._

 "Good sister," Sebastian says softly with his eyes downcast, "Darkness has descended, and everywhere evil reigns. There is naught that good can do but blindly stab out into the night." Sebastian looks the sister in the eyes and continues, "But if my feeblest attempts may aid the blessed daughters of innocence...? You have but to ask."


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

Norin smiles brightly, matching the child in sheer joy and wonder of the moment.  He actually looks a bit embarrassed,

"I did nothing, dear Brel.  Heironeous desires that none but the unrepentant should suffer.  You are but an innocent soul and thus his light of healing shines upon you.  I wish that I had a small symbol of him to give you as a reminder, but I gave mine away on the road to this city.  To a bandit!"

As he speaks, Norin gingerly replaces the shroud in his sackcloth pack and puts it back on, never taking his eyes from Brel's.  Then, as if the miracle were nothing more than the setting of the sun, he continues, "Now who is this Beggar King you speak of?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 26, 2003)

Lyssia smiles and sips her own wine. "I confess that your performace was quite enchanting, i am glad the temple's Beauty told me to come and see your performance, I was getting a bit.. " stops and things. "..cabin bound in the temple, that is.. there was a multitude of little things to do but I was feeling more like I was making work than doing something." offers her hand. "I'm Lyssia..pleased to meet you." smiles genuinely to the bard.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 28, 2003)

*Nessa shifts uncomfortably, Rekash's words causing a conflict between her rationalism and compassion.  She stares out at the crowds of people around her in the market place, then returns her gaze to the woman at her side.*

"Thank you, sister, you have given me fresh perspective on this debate.  I will consider your words before I further ally my position with those that oppose my own church.

"And I see why the assassin concerns you.  If my own skill can be of any use to you in this matter, I am happy to aid you."  *She smiles slightly at her own words.*  "Although I am sure your order have many better trained in such matters than I.  I thank you again Rekash, for giving me pause for thought."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

*Sebastian, the older sister looks at you with a penetrating gaze.  It's uncannily like that of a mother that knows exactly what her child has been up to.*

"Tut, tut.  Your attempts are neither feeble nor blind.  One with such care for the innocent is blessed.  You have children of your own, and my goddess watches over them, as she watches over all the innocent.  Surely this the reason you followed Drusa," the sister says, sitting the child down by her side.  "You seek guidance in matters of the family.  Tell me of your wife and children."

*Norin, Brel starts at your comment that you gave a symbol of Heironeous to a bandit, and smiles at the idea.*

"I 'ope 'e didn't give ye no lip, m'Lord Saint," he says, almost giggling.  But when you mention the bandit king, his face crumples again and he stares down at the stump of his left leg, his expression tremulous.  "'e, 'e... 'e said...  Me leg, 'e said...  'e tries to take care uv us all, down the 'ollow.  'e tries to 'elp us."  Brel bites his lip, clearly torn.  There's something he can't quite seem to say.

*Lyssia, Brightfire smiles and takes your hand briefly.*

"It's always wonderful to meet other of Lady Firehair's service.  I'm glad to meet you Lyssia.  Tell me, are you a traveler like me?  You sound like you've met many Beauties," she asks.

*Darren, you notice Brightfire making the rounds.  A couple tables over she's talking to an attractive half-elf, and paying a bit more attention to her than she has to her other admirers.*

*Nessa, Rekash nods sharply as she rises and gathers her robes about her.*

"It is good to think, and for a god such as yours, that prizes intelligence above all things, it would seem to be His will to have you ponder things from all angles.  I appreciate your offer of help, sister.  Now, I must return to my own temple.  The evening services draw nigh," she says, and pulls out the wooden clapper that is used by Talonite clerics to announce their presence.  Sounding the clapper, she drifts through the streets towards the Godswalk.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 30, 2003)

*Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper", Human Ascetic*

"Take ease, Brel," Norin says, patting the boy's leg sofly, "I will tell you a parable- do you know what that is?  Some stories, like the bards tell, are meant to entertain.  Bards also tell scary stories, sad ones, and inspiring ones that send men to war.  But we worshippers tell parables: stories that are meant to teach.  Lend an ear to me, Brel, and search for the wisdom in my words.

"Beyond these city walls in the many fields surrounding Andeluvay, there are those who farm the land and those who raise animals upon it.  One of the animals they raise- by the hundreds and thousands- is sheep.  Sheep are gentle creatures who prefer the safety of numbers.  So when a lot of sheep are in one place, we call it a flock.  But you know that, of course. I apologize.

"These flocks are tended by Shepards.  These can be the farmer himself, or his wife, or any of his children or farmhands.  But someone must always protect the flock from the many _wild_ creatures like wolves and kobalds who would steal them.  

"One day, a Shepard stood over his flock counting them and when he was finished he saw that he was missing a sheep!  So he left the flock -the whole thing!- just to find this one, little, sheep.  But not just any sheep, one of the young ones.  A good one at that, who looked to promise much wool when it was older.  

"He found the young sheep lying injured among some rocks and being stalked by kobalds!  They were sticking at the little sheep with their cruel spears and tormenting it.  As soon as they saw the Shepard with his stick... they fled!  And so the Shepard lay the sheep across his shoulders and took it home.  He summoned his neighbors and friends and rejoiced with them for he had saved this one little sheep.

"Brel, Heironeous is just as joyous that you are here this day.  No longer will the kobalds of the world torment you, as long as you have faith in your Shepard," Norin touches Brel's heart with an outstretched finger, "who will never forsake you to your enemies.  You are within his flock even now, in this place.  Do not be afraid, for fear is more crippling than a wounded leg could ever be."

[Diplomacy +9 to convince the boy to talk.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 30, 2003)

*Lyssia*

Lyssia smiles and nods. "I am sort of a travelling troubleshooter for the temples, since they brought me around to the true ways of beauty and love." chuckles. "Trite that might be, I've done my part to help out, though I confess I got out tonight to just kick back and relax. The folk at the temple are nice, but it is nice to get out from time to time." tells a few tales of her exploits as she drinks with her. 

Finishing up she smiles. "I am quite sure you've heard of me.. though, I must confess I don't usually take my normal form out in public much." frowns sadly. "I have much to atone for by way of my past and my peoples actions." perks up. "Though it was a pleasure to meet such a beautiful joyous person as yourself this night."


----------



## Halivar (Dec 1, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Sebastian, the older sister looks at you with a penetrating gaze. It's uncannily like that of a mother that knows exactly what her child has been up to.*
> 
> "Tut, tut. Your attempts are neither feeble nor blind. One with such care for the innocent is blessed. You have children of your own, and my goddess watches over them, as she watches over all the innocent. Surely this the reason you followed Drusa," the sister says, sitting the child down by her side. "You seek guidance in matters of the family. Tell me of your wife and children."



 Sebastian sits. "So you know my name," he says, not altogether surprised, "and you know that I have... had children." Sebastian thinks to himself, _she already knows something, but how much? Does she perhaps have information that will lead me to another Brother? If so, Orshallan may find himself without help. I will not give any of my former Brothers get a head start on me._ Sebastian decides that he'd best go along with the priestess, and play the conversation to her full satisfaction. Still, the subject matter is hard and uncomfortable. Nevertheless, the thought of having another fallen Brother of the Olive in his clutches staves off the usual feelings of grief and sadness.

 "Five years ago, Miranda was, maybe, aged twenty harvests. Beautiful as the rainbow after the spring shower, she was, and more vibrant by far. She was five harvests my junior, and still full of youthful innocence. Our three yearling, Eloise, was a bright sparkle of sunshine. Estefan, our newborn, was remarked by the clerics to have the paladin's call." All of this Sebastian recalls with a faint smile, as if, by mentioning them, he can breathe life into them anew.

 "Miranda was raised in the Order of the Rose. It was her favorite plant, and everyday, she would place a great white rose on my coat, right here." Sebastian, still looking down, absentmindedly fingers the black rose in his left lapel. "Even when she left her order to marry me, she couldn't leave her roses behind. They were... they were... her magic, you see."

 Sebastian's smile fades, and a look of pallor replaces it. "Things changed when Druvei fell. One day, the whole temple the Order of the Olive worked out of... it disappeared. The building, the grounds, the dirt... all of it, taking Brother Eraithon with it. The other brothers... they changed. They fell with Druvei, I suppose you could say. I tried to save them. I tried to use the Way of the Olive to sway them as I had countless others. They gave me an ultimatum: join them or lose my family."

 Sebastian's pallor is replaced by a dark, brooding expression. "I refused. The next time I saw Miranda... she..." Sebastian stops for a moment. "She wasn't the same; they... they did something to her. They changed her. She... she... our children, you see... she..." Sebastian's voice trails off into emptiness. He cannot bring himself to say it. But the images are there, in his mind. Burned into his memory like a brand. Openning the door to his famrhouse, expecting dinner. Instead, he found blood, chaos, and a wife who was dead, but still walked. Sebastian had seen, in his Brothers' handiwork, the true face of real evil, and it was the pitchest-black darkness. His eyes water once more.

 "No, I am afraid your goddess does not... cannot... watch over my family. They are surely beyond her, for they are damned." The last word he speaks comes out more as a hoarse whisper.

_Orshallan be damned_, Sebastian thinks darkly, _I just want to find another "brother." I just want a reckoning for what they did. There *must* be a reckoning!_

 Sebastian, oblivious to his company, trembles with silent rage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2003)

*Norin, Brel seems to take some comfort from your words, but still seems very nervous and fearful.  Finally he clutches his stump and speaks in a rushed whisper.*

"He said more people would feel sorry for me," he manages to get out, tears in his eyes.

*Lyssia, Brightfire's eyes widen as she puts some things together.*

"The redeemed succubus!  Yes, I have heard of you, you've done many good things for Lady Firehair," she says, and listens happily to your tales.  She nods from time to time, once fairly enthusiastically.  At a pause in the conversation she says, "It's a wondrous tale you've told me... worthy to be put in song and verse.  Would you concent to a tale of your trials and tribulations?"  Her eyes shine when she says this, she's obviously had a brainstorm of an idea.

*Sebasitan, the older sister places one hand on your arm to get you to look at her.*

"Corruption in body yes, but not entirely in soul.  Druvi led you here because she knew you could help some of the Lost Children.  You came to Andeluvay purposefully, yes?  It seems you have a twofold purpose, both for what you came here for, and to help the souls of some not entirely beyond help yet."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 7, 2003)

"Succubus.. not quite." she says with a laugh as she motions for another drink, "Though I suspect that there might be some in my lineage, doubtful that they will like what I've become now since I ran into that one Sainted Beauty." smiles as she recalls the kindly man's gift to her.

"As for them being trials and tribulations, not so much so.. I dare say that I've been a trial and tribulation to others more than suffering that honor myself, I've put more than one noble lord or matron's politcial mechanations to a grand setback in the name of love. Not to mention more than a few bandits and slavers pay a bit more mind to trees and rooftops for my gentle arrows than they did in the past." Lyssia smiles as she relaxes with the bard, talking with her into the night. "I confess the only part of who I am that I regret is having to hide my true form from most, since I don't wish to inflict harm on the hasty and rash for action triggered by fear." smiles. "But perhaps we can retreat to a less public.. or maybe a more.. accepting place and you can see my true form another time. Sometime later tomorrow at the temple perhaps? And to answer your question.. yes I would be.. quite flattered to have you sing of some of my misadventures." The slender elf maid smiles disarmingly, happy to have found a new friend who doesn't judge by her heritage and relaxes to talk into the night as long as the bard can entertained by the conversation, her worries of the coming mission put aside as she relaxes.


----------



## Halivar (Dec 8, 2003)

Sebastian is confused. Though he does not doubt that the priestess's intentions are good and pure, he feels a flash of anger at her percieved secrecy. Her talk of 'twofold purpose' convinces him she knows of Orhsallan and his upcoming meeting Sebastian. He meets her gaze with a steady one of his own.

 His voice is exasperated when he says, "Dear sister, I would have you speak plainly! You obviously know of Orshallan's summons, but I fail to see what it has to do with my family. If you have information, I would beg you to have it!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

*Lyssia, Brightfire seems delighted both at the prospect at being able to write new songs as well as seeing you again.*

"I would love to see your beauty unadorned by the conventions of others," she says, smiling, then looks back up at the stage.  "I have to do one last act, then I'm free for the evening.  Perhaps we can speak more, even go to the temple?"

*Sebastian, the sister gives you a reproving glance and raps you lightly with her hand.*

"Listen instead of demanding answers, and you will hear what I am saying.  It is rare that Heironeous' High Priest speak to those of our faith, for valor and innocence are hardly common bedfellows.  But Orshallan feels that there is something coming that threatens innocents, but must be taken care of by warriors of virtue.  I knew he had summoned his champions.

"I have been blessed with a vision from Alnaria.  I see two children and their mother, waiting in a place neither good nor evil, seeing themselves in the mirror of truth, and reflecting on all that they were.  They are neither condemned or redeemed, but the balance could tip either way.  Innocence is at stake.  If you succeed in this quest it may be that the balance will shift in the favor of redemption.  If you fail, they fall to corruption."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2003)

Lyssia smiles and nods. "True enough.. go, finish your performance, it would be quite wrong of me to deny the audience another gift of your beauty and skill." settles back to enjoy the upcoming song as she nurses her drink, thinking that the temple Beauty had been right, it was quite refreshing to have gone out tonight wihtout any particular goals in mind.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 8, 2003)

Norin nods and stands, touching the boy's head and smiling, "It is late for you and you have endured much.  Rest.  We can speak more after you break your fast in the morning.  If you still wish to, of course."

The living Saint turns toward the priestess and whispers that he will be retiring for a few hours and then resume his work in the predawn hours after his prayer and meditation, but to send for him if young Brel wishes to speak at that time.

_OOC: I'm done for that night unless he has anything else to say.  Norin only needs to sleep for two hours but spends much of the rest of the night in the sanctuary chanting hymns to Heironeous.  _


----------



## Jaik (Dec 8, 2003)

Darren shakes his head slightly and looks up from his hands and takes a sip of his drink, looking around for Brightfire.  He spots her sitting with a redhead in Sune's colors and the stranger's smile reminds him of...No.  He cannot think of her yet.  Perhaps soon, but not yet.  Darren lets his gaze linger on the pair, then resolutely turns to scan the rest of the Inn, then back to the stage.


----------



## Halivar (Dec 10, 2003)

Sebastian looks down. "Forgive my insolence, dear sister. It's just that I am very impassioned when I hear mention of my family. I dare not hope that anything can be done, lest I should have to relive my agony over again. But if you say my family is involved somehow in Orshallan's quest, then I believe you."

 Sebastian stands. "The hour is late, and the darkness of night blackens my mood. I must take my leave of you. Drussa..." Sebastian turns to the young girl and gives her his best, most courteous bow. "...may your days be long and fruitful. For you, as well, dear sister." With that, he turns to leave.

 His mind is racing. Though he has lost all hope, the voice of the old Sebastian still whispers in his ear. He would risk everything, even the whole world, if he could have his family back.

OOC: Sebastian plans on heading back to the inn and getting some sleep. This conversation has worn him out.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

*Nessa ponders over her words with Rekash a little longer, then stands from her seat.  She tucks Orshallan's letter back into her bag, and slowly makes her way out of the market place and back to the temple of Boccob.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

*Norin, your brief rest in untroubled, and so is Brel's according to the sister you ask when you awake.  Checkin in on him he's still asleep, looking entirely untroubled for the first time since you've seen him.*

*You spend the rest of the morning in chants and prayers to Heironeous, sometimes being joined by other priests in the cells next to yours.*

*Lyssia and Darren, Brightfire returns to the stage, going into the second part of her show.  The floor is crowded with dancers, though you both notice occasional pairs of people disappearing to the upper gallery rooms of the Phoenix.  Brightfire moves into her last number, turning her notes into solid strutures of light that hang above the dancefloor in a lovely, twisting cascade of rainbow hues.*

*Finished, the crowd roars their approval.  As Brightfire acknowledges their applause, she moves off the stage, clearing it for a much calmer guitar and flute duet.  She moves through the crowd, talking with a few people, before returning to Lyssia's table.*

"Shall we go?  The night is yet young," Brightfire says.  Looking up briefly over the crowd, she seems to lock eyes with Darren for an instant, and wink.

*Sebastian, the older sister and Druvi give you small bows, and you take your leave of the Temple of Innocence.  Walking back to the Imperial Wyvern and plodding past the arm wresting matches with their accompanying shouts, you enter your room.  The bed has been turned down and scented with lavender, and a sheilded lantern burns.  Removing your clothes, you fall into bed and down into somewhat odd dreams, in which you can hear children both laughing and sobbing, and a woman's voice murmuring.*

*Nessa, back in the vaulted temple of the Spell Lord, with its smell of strange spices, dust, and vellum, you're met by one of the acolytes.*

"Counselor Caoilfhionn, the Spell Lord Tellaqu wishes to speak with you on the morrow at your convienence," he says carefully, obviously having rehersed that little speech several times to get it right.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2003)

Lyssia smiles as she gets up to meet the bard. "Aye, it is early yet in the evening. I'm sure that we can find something to do m'lady Brightfire. Have you any ideas on what you wish to do?" she grins as she looks over Brightfire's gaze to Derren. "You got someone in mind already m'lady?"


----------



## Jaik (Dec 13, 2003)

Darren watches brightfire leave the stage, already planning to turn in early when he sees the wonderful performer join the Sunite from the intermission, then wink at him.  Darren blinks slowly, ponders for a moment, then stands, picks up his drink, and heads towards Brightfire.  "A most wonderful performance, lady Brightfire.  I could hear nothing but yourself and could scarce look away."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2003)

Lyssia watches as Darren walks over to greet her friend, a watchful eye on him as she waits for the bard to return to their talk. A careful eye looks the young man over. _Definitely someone used to bold and gallant moves, though not quite in fashion enough to be a noble's son, another adventurer mayhaps?_ She thinks to herself, quite sure that the beautiful bard must get dozens of such every week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

"Thank you, handsome," Brightfire says, smiling.  She turns to Lyssia and places a hand on her arm, gesturing to Darren and back.  "This is Lyssia.  What might your name be?"

*Lyssia, while waiting for Darren, Brightfires leans close and whispers quickly in your ear.*

"He's a pretty one, I just wanted to say hello before we go."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2003)

Lyssia smiles at Brightfires whisper, her gold cat's eyes taking in Darren's features and body as she whispers back. "Aye he is.. and seems quite smitten with you m'lady." chuckles lightly as she pats the bards hand on her. "Lyssia Darkwing m'lord." she tells him. "I do.. small things for the Temple of Sune from time to time." The slender elf maid's words belie her appearence and poise as she walks with the bearing of someone used to the sword weight on her hip.


----------



## Jaik (Dec 14, 2003)

Darren bows extravagantly to Lyssia.  "Darren, my Lady, at your service, though I am no lord."  His gaze quickly takes in Lyssia's bearing and he adds "And I also do small things, but for Lliira."  Darren turns an inquisitive eye back to Brightfire.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

"Shall we go then?" Brightfire says, taking both Darren and Lyssia's hands.  "Followers of both my favorite goddesses, this should be a fun evening."

*Brightfire will take you both on a whirlwind tour of a few other dancing and revelry halls, singing briefly at each one and speaking to both of you about places she's been and your own hopes and aspirations for the future.  Very late in the evening, she will return to the Dancing Phoenix and bid you both a fond farewell.*

[OOC:  You guys can converse amongst yourself, or ask any questions of Brightfire that you wish, but barring those, you can find a bed in one of your temples or in the Dancing Phoenix for a fee of one gold.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 15, 2003)

Lyssia finally relents to the cheerful bards plans and settles down to the task of entertaining her and their new found friend, finally (assuming he takes well to her assertion of who she is) revealing her true form.

After bidding them both a good night, complete with kisses and hugs she retreats to a late night to bed and mid-morning (at the earliest) waking.

(and Darren.. if you want to RP the 'revelation' of her true form.. I'm game)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

[Retroactive role-playing, go!]

*Brightfire is rather delighted by Lyssia's true form, and gives her hug and a kiss, telling her she's brave.  You rather get the impression that she's been friends with such a wide variety of people that she's become very accepting of all forms of beauty.*


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2003)

"Thank you."  *Nessa nods to the acolyte.*  "Tell his Lordship that I will attend as soon as is convenient for him."

_What does Lord Tellaqu want with me?_  *She ponders as she makes her way to her room.*  _In all likelihood it is to do with the undead debate.  Or perhaps he has another task for me.  I pray for the latter._


----------



## Jaik (Dec 16, 2003)

(Darren does indeed take well to Lyssia's assertion.)

As Lyssia's true form is revealed, Darren's eyes change to blood red, with vertical pupils.  His face doesn't really change, but it seem more angular, longer, and pointier.  "Ah!  I knew there was a reason I was so drawn to you!"  He begins to laugh and his eyes return to their normal human appearance.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 16, 2003)

Lyssia smiles as she tucks her wings under her cloak and smiles, more natural in her real form. "I.. wasn't a good person till after my redemption at the hands of the Sainted Beauty.. he.. showed me a new path in life.. one I find quite rewarding.. " tells some stories as they walk of her 'mischeif' in the affairs of true love and how she helped several couples find their way in life. "Still.. I wonder after interferring in court affairs why I was called her by his lordship." shrugs. "Ah well that is what a late morning if for I quess." chuckles and let's Brightfire lead them away. (Still in form, but with her tail and wings tucked under her cloak)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 24, 2003)

*Darren and Lyssia enjoy a lovely night with Brightfire, who will bid them a good night in what
most would call the early morning.*

*Secondday dawns with a bit of mist rising from the river, with cooler temperatures as well.  
The cries from the bread and pastery merchants echo in the markets, and farmers bring in their
fresh fruits and vegetables from the fields as well.*

*Sebastian, the patrons of the Imperial Wyvern usually don't keep very early hours, but if
you're up before noon you can get bread, porriage, and berries.  Those waking later whether
in the Dancing Phoenix or one of the temples will have to make due with luncheon fixings.*

*Norin, later in the morning, you will receive a messenger at your cell telling you that Brel 
wishes to speak with you. *

*Nessa, if you wish to speak to the Spell Lord in the morning, Tellaqu will see you at any 
time.*


----------



## Halivar (Dec 24, 2003)

Sebastian wakes early in the morning to tend to Aerofax and make sure she's being taken good care of. He'll be back in the common room in time for breakfast, keeping to himself if he can.

 After breakfast, he will visit various shelters in the city to make alms. His total distribution for the day will be 100 gold pieces (OOC: subtracted from his character sheet).


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 24, 2003)

*Sylinda Heartmantle*

_I wonder what it is that Orshallan wants with me..._ Sylinda thinks to herself as she comes to the edge of the forest with the dawning of day. Turning to her friend and companion she says: "Bellona, I know not what the city hold for me, I shall return here to find you at the latest by moon-dark, ok?" 

"Indeed, I shall meet you here at moon-dark. I would not breech the threshhold of a city save at the request of the goddesses. Until then!" *Bellona turns and moves back into the wooded area they have decided to make home on the outskirts of Andeluvay.*

Sylinda looks to the skies and cries "Aeric! To me my friend, we make for the city" *Jumping into the air as high as she can, Sylinda's form begins to shift until it is Sylinda no longer but a beautiful swan in flight* She flies side by side with her hawk friend Aeric. She had long ago used the power of nature to awaken Aeric and make him a paragon amongst hawks. Though free-willed and at times stubborn, Sylinda wouldn't trade his company in the skies for any gift of which she could think. 

They fly and enjoy the sensation of the wind whipping past them as they make their way directly for the courtyard in Orshallan's temple. *Shifting back to her human form as she lands Sylinda sees a familiar face and runs to greet him as Aeric lands on a tree in the courtyard*. 

"Galdaron!" Sylinda screams as she runs up and hugs him tightly. "It has been long since last we met, are you well? What is so important that Orshallan felt he must summon me from my grove? Where is the old coot anyway?" Sylinda smiles happily and thinks to herself _it is good to see people again, though I wouldn't wish for this on a daily basis_. "Well? Don't just stand there with a surpised look upon your face, answer me man!" Sylinda playfully taunts Galdaron. 









*OOC:*


: using Speak w/ animals to talk to Bellona, Aeric understands and speaks almost as many languages as Sylinda


----------



## Velenne (Dec 26, 2003)

Norin, patient beyond reckoning, makes his way back to the infirmary and the sleeping boy.  He smiles down at the small form and squats down to make a less intimidating figure, "Has rest cleared your mind this new day?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

*Sebastian, the various charity houses welcome your alms.  If you stop by the Honor's Shield, you may hear some of the acolytes or priests speak of the fact that Saint Norin is staying there.*

*Sylinda, as you change in the courtyard Galdaron stares at you with more than a bit of surprise.  When you hug him, he remains stiff for a moment, then hugs you back.*

"Welcome home Sylinda... though it would be best to use the door from now on.  I shall have to have the temple archers watch the skies to make sure we won't be attacked by other transmuted magicians that might wish us harm..." he muses.  Galdaron, as always, turns to military strategy whenever flustered... or just whenever.  When he hears your name for Orshallan, he gives a small cough, and the other acolytes in the yard look a bit shocked.

"The High Righteousness of the Invincible is on a pilgramage to Celestia and will be back on Thirday, Sylinda.  And may I remind you that it would be less than proper to call Orshallan an 'old coot' in front of anyone but me!" he says, whispering the last.


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sylinda*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The High Righteousness of the Invincible is on a pilgramage to Celestia and will be back on Thirday, Sylinda.  And may I remind you that it would be less than proper to call Orshallan an 'old coot' in front of anyone but me!" he says, whispering the last.




Sylinda laughs when she hears Galdaron whisper the last, it is the bright laughter of one untroubled by the ridged heirarchy that both Orshallan and Galdaron embrace. Looking about her Sylinda remarks to Galdaron with a mischevious twinkle in her eyes: "I had forgotten how serious you all are around here! I shall have to make an effort to restrain my tongue lest I lead any of your faithful astray"

Walking about the courtyard with Galdaron in tow Sylinda says: "Do you have any idea then what His High Righteousness wants with me?" clearly uncomfortable using the title when refering to Orshallan. "The note was rather vague and troubling. Are the others whom he called arrived yet? If so are they gathered at a certain..." _oh, what are those called again_ "oh yeah, Inn, a certain Inn?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

Waking the following morning, Nessa dresses smartly and quickly before her morning prayers to Boccob.  Her mind cleared and calmed, she makes her way to Spelllord Tellaqu's chamber.  Knocking lightly on the door, she awaits permission to enter.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 1, 2004)

Lyssia greets the morning with a little bit of a smarting head and fond memories of the night before but regretting none of it. Fine company, fine song, and fine nighttime adventure made the week or so of waiting seem less tiring. 

"Mayhaps his lordship might be so sad to be late." she says as she gets up and opens the window to her small room, covered only by her wings and hair as she looks out into the courtyard. Most wouldn't have favored this room, it was too high and bit on the smallish bit, but she liked it for the chance it gave her to feel the morning sun and wind on her face. "A few more days with those two I had met last night would be a sore trial for me." she says with a smirk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 3, 2004)

*Sylinda, Galdaron regards you for a moment before speaking.*

"It is not my place to say what the High Righteousness has in mind for you or the others he has called.  That is his right, and his alone.  He returns tomorrow, Thirday, and you will know then.  As for an inn... he has suggested none, as all will meet in the temple at the appointed time.  I expect to have a message sent to all of the chosen by this evening, with the appointed time.  But until then, you may stay wherever you wish.  No doubt the Temple of Ehlonna would welcome you, little one," he says.

*Norin, as you squat down next to Brel, he blinks at you owlishly.  He's just finished a big breakfast of porriage, probably one of the biggest meals he's ever had in his life, and doesn't seem nearly as haunted as he did last night.*

"I thankee Si- Norin," he says, correcting himself to the more informal form of address.  "I'm jes mortal 'fraid of speakin' uv 'im.  'e's the one that 'tects us all, so 'e says, and usually 'e does, but 'e's smellier and slimier than a sewer rat, sick as a dog, and crazy in the 'ead.  Talks to 'imself, 'e does.  And sometimes when tha' 'appens..." his face clouds again, and he clutches the stump of his leg, " 'e got 'ungry, and 'e said that without me foot I'd be taken pity on, I'd be a better beggar.  I don't remember much beyond that, and 'e'd kill me if he thought I talked to ye.  Ye won't send me back, will ye?  Please?"  

*Nessa, the door to Tellaqu's chamber swings open with aid of magic, revealing the Spell Lord sitting at his desk, pouring over arcane scrolls.  Looking up, he sets them aside and waves for you to have a seat.*

"I hope you're enjoying your time off Nessa.  You truly did a fine job on your last assignment; I was quite pleased.  I'm sure you'll be even more pleased that the necomatic law debates have been pushed back another three weeks, so you're free until then," Tellaqu says with a small ironic smile on his face.  Abruptly he frowns and strokes his goatee briefly.  "Have you had any insight from Boccob on these debates?  We have time honored reasons for pushing our currently agenda, but you are one of our brightest stars of this temple.  I do welcome your insights, even if they differ from my own."

~~~~~~~

To everyone, later this evening (Seconday) you'll all receive a note at your inn or temple of choice.  



> The High Righteousness will meet you at the conclusion of evening services on Thirday in the Temple of Heironeous.
> 
> ~Galdaron Exile, Heironeous' Commmander


----------



## Velenne (Jan 3, 2004)

*Saint Norin, aka "Dawnkeeper", Ascetic Human Monk*

Norin can only gape at the boy in the shock.  The sheer horror of the deed had left him speechless.  To cripple an innocent, penniless boy!  His expression does not change until he rubs a hand over Brel's hair to bring himself back.

"No, no never again.  You may stay here in the temple, young Brel.  There will be chores, and you will be fed.  _'A good deed begets unto its own'_- do you know what that means?  It means that to do a Good thing is like planting a flower which blossoms and bears seed to more flowers.  To serve Heironeous shall bless you in ways that may allow you to bless others, and thus bless yourself in kind..." he waves the chain of thought away, not wishing to give a dualistic ontological lecture to a child.

"What I am saying is this:  First, be blessed in your flesh.  Work, and you will be fed and given shelter.  But later, this Good may overflow from you and bless your spirit and those around you.  And you will never have to see..._him_ again.  Heironeous will be your shield and your rear guard.

"Hear me, Brel. I may come in search of you again soon.  I sense that our destinies may be tied together.  And when I do return, it is my prayer that you will have learned what it means to bless and be blessed.  

"Rest."

Norin rises and gives Brel one more encouraging smile before taking his leave.  He is unsure of where to go.  The High Righteousness had requested his presence around this time, but thus far nothing had come.  

_OOC: I don't want to hold up the game by going to investigate the matter today, knowing OOC that a letter is coming that night which will move things along.  Or is this something Norin should look into presently?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 3, 2004)

*Norin, at your words, Brel seems a bit confused, then brightens a bit.*

"If I can git a few more meals like brekkist 'ere I can work pretty good!  I got clever 'ands, me mates used to say, I kin work with them e'en if I can't walk.  Ye think maybe if I work 'ard enough, maybe someday... I'll get a new foot?" he asks, showing a child's remarkable resiliance and adaptivity.

*If you ask around a bit more about this incident and the Beggar King again, you're brought to the side of Brother Vess, an old acolyte.  He never had the ambition to climb the church heirarchy, but since he was given to Heironeous at a young age, never thought of leaving to join a more compatible faith.  Regardless he had worked at the Honor's Shield for years, and is a respected figure.*

*He's been put in the isolation ward, and for good reason.  The healers tell you he was infected by the blinding sickness, but that is not as nearly as bad as what happened to the boy he brought in.  They won't take you to him, but they will tell you that a young boy with a wounded face was brought in with him.*

*Talking to Vess, the brother is working through the last of his fever, as the potion the healers gave to him finishes its work.*

"I never saw the like before.  One of the beggar children ran all the way here to fetch me, said there was an old woman with a sick child that needed help.  I went to them, she was holding the child in her arms... I pulled back the rags.  Oh in the name of all glory!  The boy's face was a ruin!  Covered in blood...  And then the woman was not a woman, but a hunched, ugly, sick-looking man.  He struck out at me an screamed in fury to not come to take people out again.  That those people were 'his.'  I don't know what he did to me, it happened so fast, but I was in such pain, and I felt a weakness go through me and my vision grayed...  It was all I could do to stagger back to the Sheild.

"I know you were out helping others Saint Norin, but this has me rather scared.  I probably saw the face of the Beggar King, but I couldn't tell you what he looked like if my soul depended on it.  It's clear he's doing great evil in the Hollow but... and may the Lord of Valor forgive me, there is always great evil in the Hollow.  

"You were called here for a reason, that much I can guess, for one such as you to be called, there must be great terrors to overcome, things to make the Hollow seem a child's park.  I pledge to you I will call for senior priests and Guardsmen to investigate, but you would be risking much to get entangled in such things now.  Let us take care of the lesser of the two evils."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

*Nessa walks into Tellaqu's chamber, gladly taking a seat.  She smiles modestly at the Spell Lord's praise of her work.*

"Thank you, your Grace, I do enjoy my current leisure.  My duties are by far the best employment I could wish for, but I have used my free time to pursue a few small projects and items of research that I have been musing for some time."  *She turns to the Spell Lord's latter words.*

"Perhaps I have been granted some insight, but confusion rules when I meditate on this issue.  I spoke with one of Talona's faithful yesterday afternoon, and her words revealed to my where my division on the issue lies.

"Examining the issue on a purely logical basis leads me to the conclusion that the creation of undead should remain a part of our laws, to provide much needed service to the city and to protect the magical freedoms our art needs to flourish.  But my emotions and instincts seem to draw me back from such a clear conclusion.  The magic animating the dead seems to bind, or at least tamper with, the soul that once occupied the body.  I am concerned that we may torment the souls of our fellow men with this treatment, and I worry that the gods do not look kindly on our interference in the judgment of the dead.  My prayers to our Lord Boccob have not yet brought me closer to the underlaying truth of this matter, and my own divinations shed little light.  Speaking with Sister Rekash yesterday has tilted my mind back towards the urgings of logic, so perhaps I may yet have clarity."  *She falls silent, letting herself and her superior weigh her words.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 4, 2004)

Lyssia spends a good part of the not so early morning, savoring the sun from her roost outside her room, finally breaking down to pull on a shirt and pants before taking to the air above the temple to lazyily ride the air currents and savor the sun for a while till about noon.

After finishing her flight and cleaning herself up she goes in search of Brightfire to see if she can coax her bard friend into a late lunch and perhaps get a tour of the town with her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

*Nessa, Lord Tellaqu furrows his brows, taking in what you have said.  You note he made a slight frown of distaste when you mention Sister Rekash, but that may be more from sheer fastidiouness than true dislike.  Tellaqu is a very precise and neat man, and doesn't care much for Talona's ilk because they tend to the sick, who are often dirty and ill-kept.*

"Yes, the realms of the dead and the spirits of the slain...  Even if their souls are bound for a time in undeath, it is no more than they deserve.  They will receive their eternal judgement in time, no one can escape that.  There is some small risk with the use of negative energy, no one can deny that, but undoubtedly it would be used in a far more reckless manner if it were outlawed.  I fear it might be to the best to foster this lesser of two evils than to permit a branch of magic to be outlawed because of these concerns.  

"There has not been a rogue necromancer in fifty years, and that cost the lives of hundreds of beings before he was subdued.  We can only be thankful that such things are rare that necromancers have a safe outlet for their powers.  Our shadowy brethern don't have far to fall, and I want every possible way to keep them from utter darkness.  If I must coddle these laws to do it, I will.  Best to have a small stain on my soul from the delayed judgements of a few dozen criminals than to have hundreds from rogue necromancers.  

"I hear your concerns Nessa, and to an extent I share them, but now you see my true reasons.  You need not agree with them, but I expect you not oppose them in council when it comes to vote.  Our church must be unified," Tellaqu says, staring at you intently.  "When the time comes, we all must be unified in our voice, whichever way the vote is cast."

*Lyssia, in the afternoon you manage to find Brightfire in the Dancing Phoenix, practicing a bit on a lute.  Smiling when she sees you, she's delighted to take you on a tour of the city.  She's been to Andeluvay many times before, and will happily show you all sorts of different places.  She'll take Darren along as well if he's willing, showing the two the various shrines to Sune (singing at each one briefly), several open-air theaters, and a few bustling marketplaces, one full of secondhand clothes, one of food, and another selling jewelry and gems.*


----------



## Velenne (Jan 7, 2004)

Norin weighs the priest's words heavily, not the least put off by the malady which afflicts Vess.

"Father, you are able to hear the divine with a closer ear than I," he says slowly, "so I will trust your wisdom in matters pertaining to this city.  I am here to aid the weak in their time of need and this evening may hold a new charge from Heironeous himself for me.  Yet even still, remember that a prayer will Send your words across the distances which seperate us.  I will lend my meager services to this cause in whatever way I can.  Peace be with you, my lord."

Norin leaves Vess to his healing and decides to pay a visit to the high temple.  Such a dire matter would require greater attention and he is ashamed his church is not already actively seeking the downfall of this Beggar King...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

*Nessa nods her head reluctantly, knowing that the Spell Lord speaks the truth.*

"My voice will be that of our church when the time comes.  I will support your decision."  *She meets his gaze with her own.*  "If you have the time, may I speak with you again of this matter, should Lord Boccob shed any new light on my search?  I know that your schedule is charged with matters of the utmost importance, but your words have brought more order to my own thoughts."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> To everyone, later this evening (Seconday) you'll all receive a note at your inn or temple of choice.Quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The High Righteousness will meet you at the conclusion of evening services on Thirday in the Temple of Heironeous.
> 
> ...




Riding atop his stout old mare Fluellen, Staeven Myleron was surprised by the runner that stopped him in the road.  "My Lord Staeven," began the young acolyte, breathless, "I have a letter for you from Commander Exile."

Staeven smiles.  "Thank you, good sir," he replies, taking the letter.  Taking a moment to read it.  _Good timing,_ Staeven says to himself, _I shall be attending Thirday service anyway._  Turning his attention back to the youth, he says:  "Thank you for the hasty delivery, my good man.  I'm glad you caught me on the road.  You must be tired; please take your time and ride with me.  We are but a short distance from the city."

The two men continue on towards the city, in friendly conversation

----------------------------------------

Staeven arrives in Andeluvay an hour after sundown.  He decides to house himself at the Dancing Phoenix for the night.  _Anywhere the Phoenix resides,_ he thinks to himself, _Ayailla and Heironeous watch over us._  After Fluellen has been cared for, he gathers his pack and bundled armor.  Stepping into the common area, his riding clothes stained from travel, he still presents a strong and impressive figure.  About six and a half feet tall, he appears to be very well-muscled, with large shoulders and a thick neck.  His face is handsome, but not stunningly so.  He wears a red cloak, surprisingly clean from the journey.  Embroided intricately on the back is a Phoenix, wings spread, gripping a lightning bolt in its claws.  At his hip is a long bastard sword, with a fiery red pommel gem.

He steps lively into the common area, taking note of the patrons, in search of the keeper to find himself a room for the night.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 8, 2004)

Lyssia spends the afternoon with her new friend and reluctantly bids her farewell with a smile as she heads back to the temple to ready herself for her meeting, taking time to bathe and prepare her gear before heading there. 

She arrives dressed and ready for travel (minus her pack) with her bow slung and sword on her hip.


----------



## Halivar (Jan 10, 2004)

OOC: Sebastian will just continue his habit of roaming the back streets looking for wrongs needing righting until the end of the Thirdday services (and he certainly isn't attending them).


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sylinda*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Sylinda, Galdaron regards you for a moment before speaking.*
> 
> "It is not my place to say what the High Righteousness has in mind for you or the others he has called.  That is his right, and his alone.  He returns tomorrow, Thirday, and you will know then.  As for an inn... he has suggested none, as all will meet in the temple at the appointed time.  I expect to have a message sent to all of the chosen by this evening, with the appointed time.




Sylinda takes in Galdaron's seriousness with a laugh and a smile: "It is indeed good to see you once more Galdaron. I shall make my way to the temple of Elhonna and await your note. After that I shall return to a friend of mine until after the evening services tomorrow." Smiling Sylinda begins to walk away: "Don't worry I will use the front door tomorrow"

Looking ot the skies Sylinda cries out: "Aeric, let us visit the temple of the Lady and see if we can't find something to amuse ourselves within the confines of the city!" And to the surpirse of all the people in the courtyard save perhaps Galdaron, there is an answer from the hawk above in perfectly understandable speech: "Indeed, let us find _something_ to amuse ourselves, how your people ever survive by walling themselves in is a mystery to me." 

With that Sylinda with Aeric resting comfortably upon her shoulders begin to move off into the city searching out the temple of Elhonna.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

[ooc  Just as a note, I'm finishing up Seconday, and then we'll be moving into the Thirday meeting.  Just post your retroactive actions for whatever you want to do in response to anything on Seconday as well as anything you're doing on Thirday morning.  

*Sylinda, the temple of Ehlonna lies near to its sister temples of Obad-Hai and Corellion Latharian, less a temple and more an elaborate grove of greenery in the middle of the Godswalk.  Entering this hall of trees the bustle of the city seems to drop away and if you didn't know any better, you would have sworn you were in the middle of the forest again.  In the center you find a calm pool of water along with a standing altar stone.  Beside it is an elf woman in practical green and brown leathers, brushing the coat of a young unicorn.*

*She notices you and turns to smile and spread her arms in welcome.  You see she has a large unicorn rampant, one of the symbols of Ehlonna, stitched into the front of her tunic in dark green thread.  But it is the white and gold star-symbol on her forehead that allows you to recognize her.  That symbol is only given to the high priestesses of Ehlonna's faith.*

"Welcome sister and feathered son.  I am Ellira," she says smiling.  

*Norin, Galdaron is busy with the training of some of the temple warriors, but makes some time briefly to speak with you.  Telling him about the Beggar King and his crimes, Galdaron's face clouds and he furrows his brows.*

"I'm aware of the rumors, Saint Norin, but we've never had actual proof of his existence before now.  But," he puts up a hand before Norin can go on, "I cannot simply send out priests and paladins of Heironeous into the Hollow to hunt him down.  The city has its own guards and councilors that represent the various districts, as well as the nobles and merchants that have their own interests.  If we were to send in our own people it would be incredibly high-handed and would cause a great deal of resentment.  

"There is nothing I would like better than to deal with this directly, but the High Righteousness and I have had many discussions about things of this nature.  We cannot afford to alienate any of the nobles, not with the necromantic laws coming up for debate.  And if we bypass the city guards, we would not only draw anger from the nobles and possibly the king, but the other churches as well.  This city cannot afford to have every church doing as it wills, even if it is for the cause of good.  

"We will do what we can Norin, we have allies, laymen of the church even in the Hollow.  If we set them to watching for the Beggar King, now that we know he exists, we can begin to track him and see where he lairs.  Then we can alert the city guard to his presence and _offer_ our help.  Politics," he says with a disgusted shrug, "they can't be helped, particularly not in Andeluvay."

*Nessa, the Spell Lord nods in agreement.*

"Yes, just send word if you need to speak with me again and I will do my best to make time.  I'm pleased you see the need to provide a unified front, but if it comes to that, I will not _force_ your vote.  You are too powerful a mage and too valuable an asset for me to force into any mold.  I can only use words and logic to sway you to see the necessity of my actions.  Go, enjoy your rest," he says, dismissing you from his chambers.

*Staeven, at the Dancing Phoenix you see that the bard Brightfire holding forth on the stage, singing a lively song of young lovers.  Couples crowd the dance floor and wine is flowing freely.  The innkeeper is a fairly young man with red hair... suspiciously red... oh!  After a second you realize he's a fire genasi, particularly after he sets someone's drink on fire with a gesture.*

"A room you say?" he calls over the singing and the talking of the crowd.  "Six silver for a room, dinner's three silver, breakfast is one silver.  Stabling's a silver too."  

*Sebastian, between Seconday evening and Thirday afternoon you're able to effect some measure of justice on the streets of Andeluvay.  Once you stop a thief's flight from the authorities, and another time respond to the cries of a mugging victim, extracting her from the brutal hands of her attackers and rendering the thugs unconscious.  Effusive thanks are given from the girl, and rather brusque thanks from the guards.  It may just be you, but it seems that guards were rather irked that you caught the thief instead of them.*

*When walking to Heironeous' temple in the evening you pass an alley, and your ears hear the faint but unmistakable cry of someone in pain.  Edging down the alley you see a rather strange sight.  Huddled against the wall of the refuse-strewn alley is a girl in the garb of a serving wench with a bruised and battered face, her clothes torn and her blonde hair mussed.  Being held against the opposite wall is a shifty-eyed tough; you've seen the type often enough.  Muscle for hire, rootless sell-swords with few ethics and a great love of money, but little compassion.*

*But what is holding the tough is quite a contradiction.  Garbed and armored as a knight, wearing full plate armor, an open helm with a blue feather plume on it, and a blue cloak, he is holding the tough by the throat by one mailed fist, his feet dangling a foot off the ground.  On the cloak is a strange device, one of a throne picked out in silvery white thread, on top of which is a crown in gold thread.  The knight is impeccably clean, looking more like he was on his way to  parade than anything else.*

*The knight turns his head to you, still holding the gasping and struggling tough.  You can see his eyes lack pupil or iris and glow faint, uniform white.  Seeing you, he quickly smashes the face of the tough with his other gauntleted fist, and drops him to the ground, either unconscious or dead.  The knight tosses something quickly onto the body and them simply... vanishes.  There one moment and gone the next.*

*The girl turns and looks right at you, then shrieking in hysterical relief throws herself at you, crying that you saved her.  If you protest, or ask about the knight she says, confused, "But it was you who saved me from Hal, there was no knight."  If you take a look at the body of the tough, you'll see that "Hal" is quite dead, though whether it was from the crushed throat or the cracked skull you're not sure.  He was wearing battered leather armor, carrying a good shortsword and dagger, and had a belt pouch containing about a dozen silver coins.  You also find what you assume the knight tossed on Hal's body.  It's a lead coin, one side showing the crown and throne device... and the other with the two-sided face of Hoar.*

*The serving girl, whose name you learn is Shanna, works at the Rusty Duck inn a few blocks away.  Hal apparently had wanted more from Shanna than she was offering, and followed her to this alley near her boarding house before trying to take her.  If you look Shanna over you see that Hal apparently hadn't gotten much further than a hard beating before her rescuer showed up.  She's in pain, but nothing life-threatening that you can see and no broken bones.*

~~~~~~~~~~~

*The Meeting with Orshallan*

*As each of you come into the impressive temple of Heironeous, you're rather struck with the grandeur of the building and its interior.  The gleam of gold is everywhere, and the slightly oversized architecture serves to make most feel small.  It's a somewhat intimidating church.  Each of you is met by a young, golden-haired man wearing gold-washed chainmail and a longsword.  He bears a tattoo of the hand-and-lightning bolt of Heironeous on his neck.  He'll take each of you to a room at the back of the church, a large room with a large long table.  Food and drink are spread upon it, wine, bread, and fresh beef, along with fresh vegetables.  You're waited on by servants until about an hour has passed, then they whisk away the remaining food, leaving more wine, water, or fruit juice for you to drink.*

*Finally Orshallan arrives, with Galdaron Exile at his side.  He wears cream linen robes heavily embroidered with gold designs of lightning bolts.  But those who attended the evening service know that this is ten times tamer than the robes of office he must wear during services.  Galdaron as well has shed his gold-plated armor for gold-washed chain mail, and still bears his sword.  Orshallan seemingly carries no weapon, but has what appear to be golden bracers, such as warriors wear, on his wrists.  Despite the heavy embroidery, Orshallan's outfit is cut in such a way that he can probably move very well in it; a virtue of leading a martial church.*

*There's also one unusual detail about Orshallan that only those very familiar with Heironeous' church (Norin and Staeven) would recognize the significance of.  From temple to temple, Orshallan's eyes peer out of a wide golden stripe that has been painted on his face.  It means that he has seen and communicated with celestial servants recently.*

*The High Righteousness takes his place at the head of the table, Galdaron staying at his right hand.  Standing, he gazes at each one of you, locking eyes with each in turn.*

"You are the ones I have chosen to charge with a most difficult task.  Each of you is experienced in furthering the cause of good, and I know you all have impeccable personal integrity... to whichever cause of good you hold dear," he says, his resonate voice carrying easily to all corners of the room.  At the last, his eyes flicker briefly to Darren and Sebastion.  "Each of you is unique, yet devoted to the cause of good... often in ways that my own people would not consider.  This makes you the best choices for this quest.  

"Sebastian Andovar, holy warrior and crusader of justice for the weak,

"Saint Norin, the Dawnkeeper, servant of Heironeous and Pistis Sophia,

"Darren, servant of Lliira,

"Lyssia Darkwing, servant of Sune,

"Mediator Nessa Caoilfhionn, magician and servant of Boccob,

"Sylinda, servant of Ehlonna,

"and Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight, servant of Heironeous and Ayailla.  I have searched long and hard to find all of you and bring you here, because I believe and have been told that you all will be needed."

*Orshallan suddenly sits, and leans forward, speaking earnestly.*

"I have learned of a great evil to the northwest, the corruption of a noblewoman, the use of rogue necromancy, and the worshipping of gods so foul it sickens me to think of them.  This evil... it must be cleansed, but it must be done delicately.  Carefully, and to not alert her allies.  Do you think this can be done?  I have more details, but I must know if you are willing to do this at all."


----------



## Jaik (Jan 15, 2004)

Darren breks into a small smile at Orshallan's small qualification and takes special notice os Sebastian.  Anyone the High Righteousness views with respect but concern must be doing something right.  Darren's smile vanishes at the mention of a noblewoman being corrupted.  At Orshallan's question, Darren leans forward and says, "Of course it can be done, and by us.  I'm sure we each have our special talents," here his eyes slide to Lyssia "as well as the support of the deities of good.  Faith and skill have always accomplished much that appeared impossible."  Darren leans back in his chair, bemused at his own speech.


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 15, 2004)

*Sylinda*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *But it is the white and gold star-symbol on her forehead that allows you to recognize her.  That symbol is only given to the high priestesses of Ehlonna's faith.*
> 
> "Welcome sister and feathered son.  I am Ellira," she says smiling.




"M'lady" Sylinda says as she curtseies. "I am Sylinda, faithful of our Lady and defender of the forest lands. It truly warms my heart to see one of the sacred friends in the midst of the city. Truly this area and place is blessed by both your presence and his," Sylinda says as she nods to the unicorn. "indeed now I miss the companionship of my friend Bellona even more, for rare is the times that I am parted from the blessed friend with whom Elhonna has blessed me. 

"It's always about Bellona isn't it?," Aeric says turning to Sylinda and Ellira. Mistress, I am known as Aeric, and with the power of Elhonna that Sylinda wields I am more than my brothers and sisters," looking to Sylinda "A most worthy and blessed companion."

*At Aerics words Sylinda can do naught but laugh and ruffle Aeric's feathers. "Oh you know I love you as much as Bellona, but you're here with me while she remains back in the forest, so I can't miss you can I you silly goose! And before you even get upset, by goose I mean most wonderful and blessed among the winged-kind." Laughter sparkles in Sylinda's eyes as her spirits soar within this grove. 

*Turning back to Ellira, Sylinda remarks: "Revered mother, I ask only permission to stay a time in the grove and await a message from His High Righteousness of Heironious Orshallan as to our appointed meeting time. Once I have recieved that I shall make for the forest where I left my blessed friend Bellona. Having no idea what Orshallan desires it may well be the last time that I get to see her in a while in person." Pausing as she has a thought, Sylinda looks up at the Highest among Elhonna's faithful and with a little trepidation asks: "Revered Mother, if it seems Orshallan's business will take me away for a long time, do you think that perhaps I could bring Bellona here to stay for a time? I despair of bringing her with me into danger." With that Sylinda finally falls silent, awaiting both the message from Orshallan and a reply from Ellira

*At the meeting of Orshallan*


> "Sylinda, servant of Ehlonna,"




*Though there were hints of danger and darkness, Sylinda looked confidently and brightly at Orshallan and his requests. Smiling with eyes full of life and laughter at Darren's words Sylinda turns back to face Orshallan: "I thank you for this vote of confidence that we are those whom you have chosen for this task. I'm sure that we shall all take up this task *For the Greater Good*TM Your High Righteousness" Sylinda says with barely managed seriousness, softening and finishing with twinkling eyes: "It is truly good to see you once more O.C."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 15, 2004)

*Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper", Human Ascetic*

*With Galdaron*

Norin looks dejectedly at Galdaron's feet, then suddenly back up to the man's eyes with a great swell of pity, "How sad for you that such great need requires such great scheming.  I will trust you to hear Heironeous' will on this matter as I trust myself.  Only remember that in order for evil to triumph, good folk must simply do nothing."

*The Meeting*

The dark-haired, almond-eyed human neglects to partake in any of the pomp or feast, even eschewing one of the high-backed chairs for a pillow on the floor nearby.  He seems friendly enough, estranging himself not out of pride but humility- he is neither used to great amounts of food nor chairs to sit while eating it and so finds the scene an unfamiliar one.

When the High Righteousness enters, he sits up to a kneeling position and finally takes a seat after the introductions are over so that he may better observe his company.  His only reply to Orshallan is an earnest nod before returning to his people-watching.  Norin has made it a practice to observe any social situation long before making his presence any more known than he has to.  He does this now as an attempt to understand those who will be accompanying him and how their dynamic will function.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Prior to the meeting*

*Ellira seems delighted by Aeric and smiles broadly at him.*

"Well met, brother Aeric.  Sylinda, as for Bellona, she may certainly stay here as may you for as long as you wish.  I'm uncertain why one such as Orshallan would want your services, but you have a place here."



			
				Norin said:
			
		

> Norin looks dejectedly at Galdaron's feet, then suddenly back up to the man's eyes with a great swell of pity, "How sad for you that such great need requires such great scheming. I will trust you to hear Heironeous' will on this matter as I trust myself. Only remember that in order for evil to triumph, good folk must simply do nothing."



  *Norin, Galdaron bristles at bit at your last comment.*

"I well know about that, but we will not be idle.  We will keep our eyes open for the Beggar King, and deal with him in _some_ fashion when we find him.  But we can simply not just go charging into the Hollow, as must as I would wish."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2004)

"So what sort of stratagem do you suggest m'lord? I doubt outright confrontation and conflict would avoid the attention you suggest." pats her bow. "And would it not be better to restrain her and bring her to here for judgement? Alive and well?" sips her wine. "Though I confess, it might be a strategem met with.. distaste from some of the distinguished here." smiles. "I merely look to the ways my skills work best and try to see a peaceful way to resolve the issue at hand." Sits down, fluttering her wings so they rest around her chair and sips her wine.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

"What we have found is very disturbing, but it must be dealt with, and soon.

"There is a noblewoman in northwestern Low'verok, between the Dragonspine mountains and the Farlight forest.  Her name is Baroness Wendare Varon, and she usually makes her coin with the farms around her stronghold.  However, we've been hearing some terrible rumors from one of our temples out there, rumors that Wendare has been worshipping dark gods to fulfill dreams of power her position cannot grant.

"Then we had reports of rogue undead plaguing the area for several months.  We sent the Bolt to deal with it, and Jenar performed quite well, destroying all of them as well as what seemed to be an old tainted altar to Orcus, the demon prince of the undead."

*You all would know that the Bolt of Heironeous is a name given to a group of the church's best clerics and paladins when they ride forth to defeat evil.  It's something of a parade, with everyone on pure white horses, riding openly and carrying relics of the church.  Its effect is much of one of intimidation as anything else.  Norin and Staeven would know that Jenar is Jenar Galforth, the Grand Forbidder, a man with an exceptional ability to channel power from Heironeous.  Not only is he the most skilled at destroying undead, he is able to turn orcs and goblins, vicious aberrations, and even dragons away should they try to harm anyone under his care.  The Bolt, and Jenar, is only set out to combat very dire situations.*

"However, despite their success, we stopped receiving reports of any sort from our church on Wendare's lands.  We sent a scout, only to have him literally crawl into the next town a week later, beaten bloody, poisoned and half dead.  He said that Wendare is using zombies and skeletons to work her fields, zombies and skeletons made from the serfs under her care.

"What's more, Wendare is the one animating them.  Our scout managed to get onto the grounds and saw her reanimate a serf that her guards had just killed for her.  Because, however, she has been paying her taxes on time and keeps either alive or illusion-covered undead working the fields along the main roads, no one knows it but us and a few other churches.

"I sought the wisdom of the celestials to see what insight they had into this terrible situation and what they have told me prompted me to coordinate this quest.  Wendare has been worshipping Orcus, and he has, in return, stolen her soul.  Though she was quite evil before, it was more insidious.  Now that the demon owns her soul, she must do as he bids, to a point, even though it had drawn attention to her.

"However, since Wendare has been practicing so much necromancy, she has gained a large base of power in a very small amount of time.  I have learned that she means to attempt to become a lich.  If she does that she will become very hard to stop, perhaps impossible.  Since Orcus has her soul, he would have a direct line to our plane, and a conduit to pour out his terrible evil power into our world.  

"We dare not send the Bolt against her, as she would be able to see it far in advance and complete her ritual before they could get there.  She has layered her lands in spells to avoid them being teleported into, so we cannot do this directly.  I must send you, for you will succeed where the Bolt would fail.  Not only must you get into her lands without alerting her, you must stop her before she completes the steps to lichdom.

"But," he puts up a finger, "to kill her would be folly.  Killing her would only let Orcus raise her directly, not as a lich perhaps, but I would not care to find out what.  You must restore her soul to her, so that the demon no longer has a direct link to her.  Then, you must capture her and bring her back here.  In order to completely break Orcus hold on his chosen pawn we must reform her, not kill her.  Containing a necromancer of that power will be difficult... but we have no choice.  

"Finally though," he says, closing his eyes for a second in fatigue, "you must destroy the undead she has wrought.  All of them.  Wipe their taint away from the land.  This is no easy task I have set for you..."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

*Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper", Human Ascetic*

The Dawnkeeper watches Orshallan throughout the briefing (for that is really what this is) and takes note of the man's postures, gestures and mannerisms.  During his father's former reign, he saw many otherwise-holy men compromise their ethics when given power.  Heironeous forgives a certain degree of compromise, just as Galdaron in delaying the justice of the Beggar King.  But there are depths of compromise that an individual can quickly find himself staring up from in the company of evil.  Norin does not envy Orshallan's task as High Righteousness in a city such as this.

When all is said, he merely gives another sincere nod.  The others would ask questions, and he would like to know who would ask what questions.  What their priorities were; how their minds worked.  Understanding one's friends was just as important as one's enemies.  And as the High Righteousness had indeed hand-picked those around the table, Norin considered them all to be friends.

Neither the news nor the task itself comes as a particular shock to him.  He is resigned peacefully, as always, to accomplish the will of his god wherever such paths might lead him.  In his time, Norin has fought beside many a strange companion against far more perilous odds than these.  One does not defy a High Lord easily after all, especially one's own father.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 16, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron male human Fighter 5/AnnKn 7*

When Orshallan enters, Staeven humbly dips his head to the High Priest, noticing the golden stripe across his eyes.  Still dressed in full battle regalia for the Church service earlier that day, consisting of his full armor, cloak, and shield strapped to his back, _the Hammer_ sheathed at his right side.  A man of his size and stature presents quite an imposing figure in full arms and armor, but Staeven's face is calm, controlled, and at ease.  His right hand rests easily on the pommel jewel of his sword, his left pressed against his heart in a gesture of reverence, its mithral skin blending with the armor's brilliant sheen.

"My lord," he begins, "I would gladly serve Heironeous, in any endeavor."

-----------------------------------------

Staeven listens with quiet intent as Orshallan explains the situation.  He feels a bit of pride and awe at the mention of the Bolt and Jenar Galforth, and surprise when he finds they were not enough to stop him.  His face remains calm at the mention of undead.  But Orcus's name brings a new light to the young man's eyes; a light that glows more brilliantly then the red gems set in his sword.  At the end of the High Righteousness's explanation, Staeven cannot help but sigh sadly.

_That poor woman,_ he thinks to himself.  Finally he sighs and speaks:  "I will help you free this woman of Orcus's taint, and lay the restless dead to sleep once more."  After Orshallan's explanation, he turns to the rest of the party, bowing politely.  "Forgive my rudeness," he says, "My name is Staeven.  I am deeply humbled by the presence of such holy company."

"Perhaps I am being a bit hasty," he continues, "But perhaps your Righteousness have some idea how to we might sever Orcus's link and return Lady Wendare's soul to her?  I've never come across any such knowledge..."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple of Boccob.*

*Nessa looks at her company in some surprise, unsure as to why she is in the presence of these champions of light.*

_Strange that Orshallan would have me in this group.  Perhaps having one of Boccob's faithful in this company will ease the worries some of my own church may have over Heironeous' own going to war with a necromancer.  Or perhaps Orshallan wanted one of my faith to confirm the "rogue" state of this Baroness._  *She frowns slightly, then turns from her musing to concentrate on the remainder of Orshallan's words.*

**********

*Nessa nods her head in reply to Staeven's greeting, still slightly in awe at those around her.*

"I am Nessa Caoilfhionn, one of Lord Boccob's servants.  It is an honour to be included in a company such as this."  *She smiles warmly at those around her, before focusing again on Orshallan's task.*

"How are we to detain the Baroness?  I fear that if she can control such large numbers of the undead, her power significantly exceeds any of ours, at least individually.  Is there any method by which we can bind her powers?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

"To sever the link from Wendare to Orcus entirely, she must reform and renouce him.  But to restore her soul and free will to her will be easier.  Once her sould is restored her direct link with Orcus will be severed.  I have spoke at length with Lady Halsorn, the Ruby Sorceress of the temple of Wee Jas.  I was given to understand that the first step of lichdom was to put one's soul in a recepticle, typically a gem.  As this must be close to the person I believe it will most likely be in the shrine Wendare has to Orcus.  He just controls her and forbids her to touch it.  Give her the gem and she will regain her soul.

"As for binding her powers, we have shackles that negate the casting of magic.  Bind her with them and she will be unable to use her spells.  But I would not count on them.  She was known to be a devious and clever woman before this, and she has a great deal of resources at her disposal," Orshallan says, taking care with his answers.


----------



## Halivar (Jan 21, 2004)

Sebastian dresses as he usually does, with his armor uncalled, and with _Foesmiter_ still with Aerofax, who was left at the inn's stable.

 Sebastian would have been late to the meeting, having first seen the young lady to a temple where she could find healing. He leaves 5 gold to help cover for her healing expenses before he leaves for the temple. He will arrive half-way through dinner. His attention will first fix on anyone who looks as if they don't "belong" (big bat wings will definitely throw him off, if they are displayed). Trusting the church of Hieroneous, however, he will give any strangers here the benefit of the doubt. Besides, they don't seem to be radiating evil auras (though with powerful creatures that may mean nothing)

 At the presentation, Sebastian keeps his eyes down, with his arms folded across his chest. "It appears as if the game is one of subterfuge. I detest subterfuge. Nevertheless, if it must be done, then our demon..." he pauses to look at Darren and Lyssia, "..._friends_... are probably our best bet with regards to getting in. I can probably be passed off as a bodyguard."


----------



## Jaik (Jan 21, 2004)

Darren looks from Sebastian to Lyssia, then shrugs in puzzlement.  "I'm no demon.  Are you a demon?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 21, 2004)

"I am Frey'ri.. NOT demon." calmly as she raises her power and lets the serenity within her rise and cast out a cleansing aura around her. "My former _Kin_ would say I have fallen to the side of light. I was redeemed and reborn. I am no demon anymore, though I do still annoy his grace Lord Orshallan from time to time. It was my skill as a scout and archer that I spoke of." Smiles sweetly. "As many a misguided guardsman and the occasional bandit leader will tell you, with my bow, my arrows aren't always having to strike a killing blow. If the dear lady we seek is not yet truly undead, I might be able to shoot her from cover and make away with her before her protectors could discover my presence." Her form shimmers and an elf maid with the same facial structure as her stands in her place and she takes a deep breath, nods to Orshallan "My apologies your grace, I seem to still have a bit of a temper.I will have to work on that. Simply put, I am might look to have the taint of demon blood, but it's been cleansed now. Please do not judge by appearences, it is always an unwise practice." Sits and pointedly sips her wine and seems to be very unhappy at this point.


----------



## Halivar (Jan 21, 2004)

"So," says Sebastian, "you are not what you appear. But in this game of subterfuge, appearances are everything. The fact is, you and Darren are the most obvious candidates for an infiltration."

 Sebastian turns to Orshallan. "But, your Holiness, you have not told us.. or just me, perhaps... what exactly is in it for us? I am no mercenary, but I do have other causes that I care about far more than rogue necromancers. I need to know this is worth dropping a lead on another of my fallen Brothers."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

*Orshallan raises an eyebrow at Sebastian's request and Galdaron scowls.*

"Justice will be served for your fallen brothers, Sebastian.  If you will consent to undertake this mission with the others, we will set our own agents on their tails.  We have found the trails of one or two in the past, and these clues may be more useful to you than us.  If all goes well, we will have a hot trail for you when you return.

"As for the rest of you, no one can live on air.  The weight of the church is behind you; whatever support you need to do this, it is yours.  When you succeed, your reward is for the asking.  There are some holdings that could provide a good place to rest, perhaps.  Being landed and ennobled could help some of you in your duties.  Some of you may wish for help in your own quests... we will do whatever is in our power if you agree to undertake this task," Orshallan says, his gaze direct.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"Find and negating the threat posed by a rogue necromancer is very much my church's business.  I think the Spell Lord will have no objections in sparing me from my duties to undertake this task."  Nessa says seriously.

"If subterfuge and disguise are the order of the day, I have magic available to conceal my own form, abeit in a somewhat less enduring manner than I suspect the Lady Darkwing has at her disposal.  For others of our number, this may prove to be more problematic, as will be concealing our true natures from someone with Baroness Wendare's mastery of the arcane arts.  Is there any way in which this could be achieved?"


----------



## Halivar (Jan 22, 2004)

Sebastian weighs Orshallans statements. _Damn that man_, he thinks,  _he has information, but only in return for finishing his quest._ Still, Sebastian cannot deny that the call of the Justice of Hoar. The townpeople the witch has enslaved must be avenged. _We'll play this your way, Orshallan.. for now. But if I can find a way to dispense the vengeance of Hoar upon that most vile of witches without empowering Orcus, I swear on my life to do so..._ 

 Sebastian thinks on what Nessa says. "Good point, Nessa," says Sebastian, "but I think in this case, the best shadow is the open light. Let us all ride in. But the rest of you as prisoners. We can say you are adventurers, sent to ruin the necromanceress' plans. We can use your lives as a token of friendship with the dread witch. Of course, it will be _her_..." Sebastian stops himself after the slip. "You know what I mean."


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 23, 2004)

*Sylinda female druidess-ish *

_Interesting group Orshallan has brought together here_ Sylinda thinks to herself. _Though he must have chosen each of us for a reason, it still remains to be seen...hopefully we can come together to stop this_. Looking to the group and Orshallan: "Though your true form does unnerve me a bit Lyssia, if Orshallan has chosen you as part of this group, then that is enough evidence for me of your goodness and redemption, whatever your true guise may be. Though we all are of different faiths, and bents, we must come together for this. I for one have a special hatred for that which disrupts the balance of life and death, namely undeath and I will do all in my power to put a stop to this witch," glancing slightly at Sebastian: "aid or no, reward or no." _I can't believe that this man must be bribed into trying to stop something as abominable as Orcus' possible translation to the Prime_ Sylinda again says to herself. 

"As for what I can do, through Elhonna's grace I command the powers of nature, both its wrath and its tranquility. I also have excellent woodland abilities, tracking, escape, and even the ability to take the form of animals. If needs be then I can act as a scout, as I can speak with any animal or plant when I wish and thereby garner information at need. I also have an unassuming companion who can aid us greatly in this whom you all shall meet once we are underway.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 23, 2004)

"My thanks, Sylinda, for keeping in mind that none of us are responsible for our ancestory. I confess that once I would have most likely worked for our target, but a year of facing your sins and the darkness of one's soul has a way of making you change." sighs. "And another changer of shapes and flier would make for a safer scouting group, since that means we both can fly forward and back." smiles.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2004)

The peaceful, simple man sitting awkwardly in his high-backed chair opens his mouth to speak.  The words seem to catch and his mouth shuts once more.  His expression grows pensive as he weighs his words once more before speaking at last,

"I am honored to have such cherished souls at my side," he says, smiling genuinly at each of them, Orshallan and Galdaron included, "and hope that my faith may be a different sort of bastian to each of you in the days to come.  My abilities at subterfuge are limited ... Although! It has been said that I am difficult man to find and even more challenging to notice in a crowd. 

"You each have many talents and between these talents there lies a synergy that we must discover if we are to save Baroness Wendare from her fate.  Heironeous tests his faithful from time to time, more for our own benefit than his own.  Perhaps, before we embark on this quest, a test of our abilities is also in order?"


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 24, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron, human male Ft 5/AnnKn 7*

Staeven watches the events transpire after the man Sebastian makes his... "request."  The others look quiet, perhaps a bit restless, and unnerved by the varying presences within the room.  His High Righteousness looks perturbed by the man Sebastian's forwardness, and Galdaron is clearly unhappy.

Always aware of Lyssia's racial heritage, he says or does little in reaction to it.  _Orshallan would not knowingly partner us with a warrior of darkness,_ he muses, _and this one seems different from any other Fey'ri I've encountered.  This fighting will get us nowhere..._

------------------------------------------------------------

Finally recognizing the unassuming man who originally sat on the floor, Staeven can barely conceal his excitement and wonder at the presence of a living saint.  Careful not to offend, he keeps the excitement to himself.  There will be another, better time for giddiness and theological discussion.

"Lady Sylinda and... Saint Norin are right," he says, after a moment of hesitation, "There is work to be done, and little time for squabble or concern for reward.  While a test of abilities would be useful, do we really have time for swordplay and archery contests?"  He sighs, running a hand through carefully-combed hair.  "We know our own specialties well enough.  I think formulating a plan might be the best course of action.  I imagine time is against us in this endeavor."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

"Sir Staeven speaks truly, time is not with us in this endevor.  Is there anything else you are in need of before you leave?  Any additional way we can aid?  I will have directions, of course, and the reports of our scout, as well as what information I received from Lady Halsorn regarding Wendare's potential capabilities," Orshallan says, standing.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 29, 2004)

"For my part, I will need an hour and some aggreement on a plan.  Shall we simply ride through her lands, destroying the undead as we go, or strike swiftly and silently for the heart of the corruption?  Personally, I would like to bypass the unfortunate wretches until their mistress has been captured.  I volunteer for the lead position, as I believe myself able to either evade or deceive those I would encounter.  Any other suggestions?"  Darren looks around the room at the varied group gathered there, giving Lyssia a quick wink as their eyes meet.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 29, 2004)

Lyssia winks back to Darren as she crosses the room with a smile. "Till we see one another again my Lord Orshallan," her wings a bit afflutter as she offers him her hand while giving a quick curtsey. She seems.. almost shy around the Lord, but quickly recovers (no matter what he does in response) "I shall try to bring in your renegade lady, and with hope there will be as goodly a resolution as what happened with me." nods to him and heads towards the door. "I will be back with my gear within an hour or so, it might take a bit longer to get a horse but I am already packed and ready to go." She says as she takes to the air and heads to the temple to pick up her gear.


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sylinda Human Druidess-ish*

Amused at the interplay between two of her new found companions, and not at all worried about the upcoming adventure with such champions of goodness alongside her, Sylinda too stands with what seems to be the end of the meeting. "One hour should be enough time for me to find my friend Aeric," she says to the group. "Where shall we meet? I suggest that we talk and test amongst ourselves as we travel rather than spending valuable time here."

*With that Sylinda goes to Orshallan and hugs him: "I shall see you again upon our return OC! Pray for us and our journey even as we pray for you here in this place." Looking with a sly glance over at Galderon she says: "Fair weather and bright light until next we meet gallant knight." Sylinda then turns to walk with the others out of the meeting place, trying to firgure out a rendevouz for departure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

*Orshallan and Galderon give bows and return hugs as the assembled heroes leave to get ready.*

"I shall have all the information I promised prepared for you all when you return.  May the valor of Heironeous be with you," Orshallan intones, raising his hand in a gesture of blessing.  

*As you leave, Galdaron suggests the training yards of Heironeous' temple as a staging area, as it will be secure.*


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

*Nessa bows, but remains once the others have departed so she may speak with Orshallan.*

"Unless you have spoken with Spell Lord Tellaqu already, I should inform him of my plans to be abroad from the city before I leave.  I am currently given respite from my normal duties, but I should make the Spell Lord aware of where I intend to travel."


----------



## Halivar (Feb 5, 2004)

As Sebastian stands, he sends his thoughts afar, to the stable at the inn. _Come, Lady Aerofax, there is killing to be done. I have need of Foesmiter._ He is heedless of the fear and concern that comes from his mount.

 "I am prepared to leave at the moment," says Sebastian, "as soon as we have a plan of attack. If my plan is acceptable to all, then Darren, Lyssia and I have much to discuss together. If it is not, we must arrange an alternative means of getting into the 'fair lady's' estates."

 Sebastian sends a searching glance to Lyssia and Darren.

OOC: If the temple of Hieroneous is more than a mile away from Aerofax, Sebastian will have to walk to within a mile of the stables to call her. He will do so after making his exit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nessa, Orshallan turns his gaze to you.*

"I have already spoken to the Spell Lord, your absence has been planned for.  Fear not, I would not try to make you choose between the churches," he says the last with a bit of a smile.

*Sebastian, Aerofax shakes herself loose from her stall and makes her way to the temple, startling no few people in the process.  Coming to the temple gates, she looks at you, her eyes full of concern.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 5, 2004)

Lyssia arrive a bit later, a pack and cloak thrown on, as well as any horse she can borrow from the temple. With a smile she looks to Lord Orshallen. "I don't suppose a lady can request a token from a man before she goes on a quest?" she says with a cheeky smile and light tone.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2004)

The Dawnkeeper is first to the rendezvous point as he has nothing to bear or spells to contemplate over.  He will greet each of his new companions with a genuine smile and inquire as to their well-being and readiness.  

"I am as you see me," he'll say with a shrug, "a man with only his faith to call his own.  Heironeous willing, our journey will require minimal violence and I will not be required to prove this faith."


----------



## Jaik (Feb 5, 2004)

Darren will head out to pick up another sap (having lost the old one in a mad scramble over a wall ahead of a very angry group of now-leaderless bandits) and a horse.  He will also stop at the temples of Sune and Lliira to pray for guidance and blessing, then head back to the meeting.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Nessa, Orshallan turns his gaze to you.*
> 
> "I have already spoken to the Spell Lord, your absence has been planned for.  Fear not, I would not try to make you choose between the churches," he says the last with a bit of a smile.



*Nessa shifts uncomfortably at Orshallan's words, recognising their truth.  She bows again, and leaves for her chambers in Boccob's temple.

**********

*Nessa arrives back at the meeting ground, now dressed in sturdy traveling clothes, her _haversack_ on her back.  She smiles at Lyssia's words, amused by the woman's levity.*


----------



## Halivar (Feb 9, 2004)

Sebastian remains at the temple with Aerofax until the others are gathered. As Aerofax approaches the temple, Sebastian closes his eyes and chants ominously, "So'vee-el nos var-thruk! E'vee-el nar garthok!"

 Shadows from the dark places of the street, such as the alleys, fly across the square and meld with Sebastian. He is covered from head to toe in total darkness, which coalesces into cold, hard iron. Sebastian is now wearing the _Harbinger of wrath_, his dwarrowcraft full-plate. He takes _Foesmiter_ from Aerofax and straps it to his back.

 The faithful commoners who come to visit the temple gasp and crowd away from the tall black knight as he stands, silently awaiting his new companions.

_Sorry, old girl_, Sebastian states empathically to Aerofax, _but we're either going to have to get you glammered into something more wicked looking, or we're going to have to leave you behind. Otherwise our attempt at subterfuge will be cut short._

 When the others are gathered, Sebastian states, "So... anyone know how to make my faithful mare less... how should I say... radiantly shiny?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Assuming you can figure out disguise matters on the road, an acolyte give you a scroll tube with several papers in it to Norin.  Inside you find directions to the Baroness' home, the current state of things as was reported by the scout, as well as an outline of the kinds of things powerful necromancers are capable of.*

*The Baroness' lands lie over three week's ride to the west and north, beyond Ice Lake, and north of the Sea of Song.  Setting out from Andeluvay, you make good time, though you also attract a fair amount of attention from the heavy traffic on the roads.  From your first day's worth of travel, you make decent time, though the roads are full of caravans and other travelers.*

*You make it to Day's Crossing, a popular caravan stop.  A city full of inns, rentable fields to store caravans, and stores full of things that travelers need, it is a bustling little town.  It boasts almost as many guilds as Andeluvay, and a great many temples (though the ones to Fharlanghn and Tymorar are particularly nice).*

*You can find almost any kind of inn here, from the most elegant to the most squalid.  Possibly you could stay at one of the temples, but unlike the ones in Andeluvay that are set up to house a great many acolytes, the ones here will have fewer beds, most of which will be filled by itinerant priests.*

*However, there's more than one inn that caters to holy men and women, considering the number that pass through here on their ways to the grand temples in the capital.  The Golden Chalice is run by Tymora's church and tends to cater to those faiths with larger tithes and donations.  The properly-named Pauper's Purse caters to the pentients, astetics, and those faiths that don't dwell on material wealth.  There are of course, a host of various other inns, some caterings to merchants, others to tradesmen, some to adventurers, one to nobility, and some to simple travelers.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *You can find almost any kind of inn here, from the most elegant to the most squalid.  Possibly you could stay at one of the temples, but unlike the ones in Andeluvay that are set up to house a great many acolytes, the ones here will have fewer beds, most of which will be filled by itinerant priests.*




Staeven dismounts from his horse, brushing the his plain cloak aside (having packed the obvious Phoenix cloak away).  He turns to the rest of the group and leans in closely.  His long sleeved tunic is finely cut, and he wears riding gloves on both hands, his outfit hiding his powerful mithral arm.

"I suggest we try not to flood one inn.  Sticking together might be the safest course of action, but it will also draw a great deal of attention," he says, "Perhaps the best course of action would be to find inns close to one another, change into clothes less conspicuous, and met up from there."

His eyes narrow and his hand drifts to the hilt of his bastard sword, barely hidden beneath his sweeping brown cloak.

"Demons have many spies."

His jaw clenches for a brief moment, his face stern and cold.  Taking the mare's reins, he turns back to the group.  "I will be at the Pauper's Purse.  Do not ask for me by name.  I will keep watch for you in the common room.  I suggest we try and keep our identities to ourselves as best as possible.  I hope to see you shortly."

With that he turns and leads his horse to the tavern district.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

*Saint Norin, "The Dawnkeeper", Human Ascetic*

~~_Back in Andeluvay_~~

Norin reads from the scroll very carefully, noting landmarks, relative positions, approximate distances, and every note he can absorb.  When he's done, he hands it gingerly to the closest companion to him,

"It would not do to have this fall into the wrong hands.  May I suggest we destroy it once everyone has finished.  Set your minds and hearts to these words for they offer a light unto our path."

~~_Now_~~

"He speaks wisdom.  I will sleep outside this place for I enjoy the company of starlight and the hymns of the night creatures.  Shall we continue on from here at dawn or do any of you have business to settle here?"

Norin sits down on the ground cross-legged and leans back on his palms.  Though in truth he feels no discomfort, (he prefers running to horseback) he finds that the sitting position puts people around him at ease or better, him below their notice.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 11, 2004)

Along the way to the town, Sebastian flys on Aerofax low overhead to scout for trouble, and to the verify the path. He will not approach the town, however, to prevent notice. He returns to the party and travels with them on land until they can see the town, at which point he dismounts and directs Aerofax to remain outside town (big, shiny winged horse might draw attention), but within distance in case Sebastian needs her.

  Sebastian takes the scroll from Norin. "I have no business here, yet."

OOC: Have we actually travelled three weeks, or just a day? I'm trying to determine if we're in the barony yet, in which case my character pleads strongly for acting our parts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

[OOC  Just a day.


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 13, 2004)

*Sylinda human druidessish*

_In Andeluvay_

Sylinda quickly leaves the temple and sets out finding her friend Aeric. When she finds him, the meet up with the part and fly above them also keeping an eye on the terrain. 

_At Day's Crossing _

"Sylinda and I will stay out of doors with you Norin, right Sylinda?" Aeric says to the surprise of her new companions. "Yeah, that would be nice, one day in the city is a bit too much for me thanks, if you will have us Norin, strength in numbers and all of that, my friend Aeric and I would love to join you out of doors."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 13, 2004)

Lyssia takes the form of a slender woman scout and seems confortable with it as she rides down the trail. Her thoughts seem a bit serious as they leave the city, as she rides for hours wihtout speaking thinking of her 'kin' and how they might be involved at all. (Unlikely in her final opinion as they have little use for humans  )

Upon arrival at Day's Crossings, she takes to Golden Chalice for her nights rest. Seeing to her mount (borrowed from the temple most likely) first, she checks in and has an early meal. Afterwards she leaves for her rooms and takes to the window to stretch her wings and do a bit of flying in the dark before retiring to bed. 

(All of the 2nd paragraph is assuming there is no trouble/events before then of course.  )


----------



## Jaik (Feb 13, 2004)

Darren leads the way, looking like nothing more than a humble traveller on an ordinary mount.  He is silent, battling within his own mind.  He is sure that this will be IT, the mission that finally will free him from his past and allow him to seek his love openly, but he constantly remionds himself that he does not pursue this task for himself, but for the poor innocents suffering in their undead servitude.  To bring peace and justice in pursuit of his selfish goals would simply move him further towards his past and Darren has sacrificed much that he once valued to reach his current place.

As the group reaches the waypoint, Darren keeps a sharp eye for those who don't belong, people who watch travellers a little too keenly.  His eye catches Lyssia going to the fine inn.  He shakes his head ruefully, glad yet saddened that he will be staying in the Pauper's Purse.  _If I were ten years younger...But then I would be as I was then and would not be worthy of one who has worked so hard to reform themselves._

If Darren can find several travellers at the Pauper's Purse who are staying there out of need rather than asceticism, and they seem deserving, he will use his sleight of hand to slip a handful of gold into their belongings while they sleep.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

"I will stay at one of the traveler's taverns.  I can pass best as a merchant or scholar, so it seems the wisest choice."  *Nessa states.*

"Where should we meet when we are to depart?  And we should arrange a place to meet, should we attract any hostile attention, or need to leave quickly."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*For those desiring to stay outside, one can buy a spot in a fenced in field to camp for only a couple copper.  Many of the poorer travelers look to be doing just that.  Or you could take your chances outside the city walls, if that is your wish.*

*The Pauper's Purse is made of rough wood that's been lovingly polished by years of use.  The common room in a simple huge room supported by large timbers.  Trestle tables are lined up in rows with benches, and a mug of stew and one of ale only costs three copper (water can be had for free).  A space either on this floor or the one above is another three.  The place is dimly lit, and there is no kitchen, just a large fireplace and a bunch of cupboards.  It's painfully clean, swept out twice a day, and has obviously seen a great deal of use.  Prayers to Pelor, Alnaria, and other deities of healing, peace, and charity are said at every meal.*

*It is usually fairly full, mostly with priests and laymen of the poorer orders as well as wandering hermits and those on pilgramage.  Today is no exception, and while anyone going there can find a seat, they will be sharing their bench.*

*There are many clad in the practical leather garments of Fharlanghn, as well as several plainly-clad clergy of Pelor.  Two white-robed priestesses of Alnaria stand out in the relative gloom of the room, and a contingent of earth-touched dwarven priests of Grumbar sit closest to the door.*

*The Golden Chalice is brightly lit as a scriptorium, with elegant tables carved into pleasing shapes and comfortable chairs and booths.  It has its own kitchen, from which savory smells eminate.  The menu tonight is roast venison, fresh new vegetables, and eggs, along with wine or ale, fresh cider, or sweet spring water.  Rooms generally hold no more than six, or solitary cells can be had, though they are miniscule.  A typical dinner and a semi-private room costs four gold.*

*As in the Pauper's Purse, prayers are said before each meal, though usually to Heironeous, Siamorphe, or other deities.  The people here are typically priests of wealthy orders, or noble laymen.  One somewhat curious thing of note is that there's a contingent of priestesses of Wee Jas around a large table in the back.  All wear the traveling black and red robes of their order, and their holy symbols are prominatly exposed.  The elaborate headdress that one wears, her hair piled around a complex arrangement of red rods, marks her as a high ranking priestess.  All of the six women are engaged in some quiet conversation.*

*Also in the room are clergy of Heironeous, Siamorphe, Boccob, Corelleon Latharian, and one pox-scared priestess of Talona.*


----------



## Halivar (Feb 19, 2004)

Sebastian considers his options. Though the Pauper's Purse is more aesthetically appealling, he is uncomfortable with its religious affiliation. He certainly isn't interested in paying lip-service prayer to Hieroneous (after all, if you're going to say it, _believe_ it, or don't say it at all) over dinner.

 Having thought it over, he makes his way to the Golden Chalice. He silently plunks down four gold, and eats his dinner in a lonely corner, if he can find it. Afterwards he will spend the evening observing the common room. If he sees nothing requiring action, he retires at a reasonable hour and wakes with the dawn.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

*Nessa enters The Golden Chalice, looking around herself with interest.  She rarely travels away from the city (at least rarely while remaining on the Prime...), and studies the others in the tavern.  She makes her way over to the bar, and follow's Sebastian's lead, handing over four gold to buy herself a meal and a room for the night.*

*Nessa takes a table towards the back of the inn, as close to the priest of Wee Jas as she can manage.  Boccob and Wee Jas' clergy have a relatively untroubled relationship with each other, and she is interested to catch any snippets of their conversation she might overhear.*


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 27, 2004)

*Sylinda human Druidessish*

*Sylinda stops just before the gates of the city: "I will stay outside of the city, to get a little feel for the open country if that is fine with everyone. Norin will you be joining me or will you stay in the fenced in area surrounding the city?"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 27, 2004)

Norin smiles at Sylinda, "I can do both if you wish.  I should like to see this place and what Heironeus is doing here.  But when it is time to rest, a peaceful night in nature would be a blessing."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2004)

*Nessa, as you listen to the priestess of Wee Jas, their conversation takes an interesting turn.  Though you can't hear everything, a few words catch your ears and you strain to make out the rest of the conversation.  "Undead" was one word.*

"Rediculous that the Ruby Sorceress herself should have to pull all us up from Albon to make our cases.  We've successfully animated undead for centuries, why should we have to stop?  The laws are in place for a reason, and I see no need to go back to the fear and persecution that marked our faith in centuries past.  There should be no need for these debates.  Heaven itself knows that we are right," the senior priestess says.  From the sounds of it, this seems to be a familiar complaint, well worn but much beloved by the others at the table.

*Daren, there are a couple people that seem to be ragged priests of Pelor, and by the states of their robes, they've fallen on hard times.  Your gift of coins passes unnoticed, though you're confident it will bring some joy into their lives.*

*Lyssia, your room at the Golden Chalice is well-appointed, with a comfortable bed and handmade quilt, washstand with bowl and picture of painted pottery, a vase of flowers, and a small wardrobe to hang things in.  Your window is generously large, overlooking the gardens below, with good shutters.  Your flight is pleasent, and you can see the farmlands and trade roads below.  All seems peaceful this evening.*

*Sylinda and Norin, after a few minutes of walking, you can find a reasonably nice place to spend the night.  Most do not care to sleep outside the protection of walls, or at least fences, though you do notice a few people around that have the look of druids or other hermits that prefer to be outdoors.  Your own sleep is not troubled, though you do awake wet with dew.*

*Sebastian, your own room is pleasent, with a soft bed, clean sheets, and fresh flowers, in addition to the waredrobe and washstand.  Your dinner is quite tasty, fresh with fine spices and new greens, and you can find no fault in it.  As for watching those people during dinner, you also notice the priestesses of Wee Jas, and Nessa's apparent interest in them.  The priestess of Talona sits alone, while two priests of Boccob speak to three elven clerics of Corelleon Latharian.  The priest of Siamorph and Heironeous keep to their own kind.  There seems to be nothing amiss, though you know that priestesses of Wee Jas rarely travel any distance.*

*Staeven, your appearance at the Pauper's Purse draws a bit of attention from your finer garb, though when you demand no special favors people will seems to settle down.  You notice Daren here, but as per your suggestions, you pay him no mind.  The closest seat is one next to the dwarven priests of Grumbar, and you hear them speaking in burred dwarven accents.  After some inconsequential comments about the quality of the food, one of them turns to you, his highly polished rock holy symbol marking him as senior.  He is earth-touched, and his skin seems to be made of granite, and his eyes of quartz pebbles.*

"You're not the usual kind here," he opens with.  Priests of Grumbar are known for their dislike of change and their adhererance to tradition and routine.  Anything new or different arouses their suspicions.  While they are stanch opponents of change, they are as reliable as the mountains and have historical records going back centuries.


----------



## Halivar (Mar 3, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human paladin of Hoar*

[OOC: Do I detect evil from the priestesses of Wee Jas?]

 Sebastian considers the priestesses of Wee Jas, and Nessa's interest in them. _She is closer than I,_ thinks Sebastian, _could she be hearing information pertinent to our task?_ Sebastian thinks of his possible avenues of action. _I can wait and see what Nessa does, perhaps._

 And so Sebastian waits. If Nessa does not approach the priestesses before either she or they leave, then he will.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

_Interesting..._ *Nessa thinks as the word 'undead' reaches her ears.*  _But I can't hear enough from here.  Perhaps I should introduce myself?_

*She stands from her seat, and approaches the table occupied by Wee Jas' priests.  She waits for a natural lull in the conversation, then speaks up.*

"Good evening Sisters."  *Nessa bows as she speaks.*  "May I join you for this evening?  I travel alone, and I would welcome the company and conversation, if you do not mind."  *She smiles pleasantly, making sure that her medallion depicting Boccob's symbol is clearly visible.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*The priestesses of Wee Jas do not seem evil in your sight Sebastian.*

*Nessa, the senior priestess looks at you in what seems to be astonishment.*

"You do not wish the company of those of your own church?" the senior priestess says, nodding over to the small contingent of priests of Boccob at the table of the elves of Corelleon Latharian.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2004)

Lyssia sighs as she glides though the air of the night, feeling at peace as she silently glides over the city. She couldn't conceive of how one would live without this sense of grace that flight gave her. At moments like this, anything seemed possible. Even the heavy tasks ahead of her. As she flew, she hummed a gentle ballad she had heard in the days before the trip. 


(Basically she's kicking back and relaxing)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Nessa, the senior priestess looks at you in what seems to be astonishment.*
> 
> "You do not wish the company of those of your own church?" the senior priestess says, nodding over to the small contingent of priests of Boccob at the table of the elves of Corelleon Latharian.




"If I only speak with those of my own faith, it limits my chance to better understand our world."  *Nessa replies.*

"I follow Boccob's teachings, it is true, but I know fully well that He is not the only god to grace us.  And besides, I tire of the same debate that currently occupies the Brothers and Sisters of my faith.  One can stand to hear the same arguments only a certain number of times before it becomes annoying."  *She smiles again at her own words.*

"But if I intrude, please do not hesitate to tell me so.  I do not wish to disturb your privacy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2004)

*The sisters look at each other for a moment, then nod in agreement.*

"Please sit.  I am Lady Vanaxian Estri.  What brings you to Day's Crossing?  Are you going to or from Andeluvay?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

"I am Nessa Caoilfhionn.  I am traveling from Andeluvay."  *Nessa replies as she takes a seat at the table.*  "I am to act as a mediator in a dispute with a noble that is currently troubling my superiors.  It is a minor trade matter, but I have been told that I may disclose no more.  I'm sure you understand.

"In truth, I do welcome this chance to travel.  My duties tend to keep me to Andeluvay, and I have seen little of the lands outside of the city's walls.  Perhaps it sounds somewhat naive, but I'm finding it all rather exciting."  *She grins in faint embarrassment at the seeming foolishness of her own words.*

"And you, Sisters, do you travel to or from the city?  Those of Wee Jas' faithful I have talked with back in Andeluvay seem to travel little more than I."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

"Boccob sends its own out to debate with nobles?  Surely there is something more afoot than that.  A misuse of magic perhaps?  Over half of the noble families can lay claim to some kind of magical blood or have a tradition of spellcasting.  Is that why you were sent and not one of Siamorphe's clergy?

"As for why we're here...  It's the debates of course.  I am the chief reanimator in Albon, and I come with my records of service to prove that those condemned in my charge are only laboring their sentence before being sent on to their final rest," she sighs, as it's obvious this has been weighing on her mind.  

"It will be a very long debate, I'm afraid, with no end in sight.  I have my own people to attend to, but these are necessary."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 5, 2004)

Norin awakens many hours before the dawn and stands vigilant over his companion.   He prays, meditates, and when the sun breaks the horizon, sings soft hymns to the new day and the blessings it will bring.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

"Oh, believe me, magic is involved.  I'm sure you can imagine the potential problems of combining magic and commerce in the wrong way."  *Nessa says earnestly.*

"Ah yes, the debates.  They are taking up a great deal of time, are they not?  I know what a trouble this matter can be, as I have argued for both sides of the debate.  In face, I think my current assignment may be because of my fellow faithful feel me to be unreliable."  *She frowns, shaking her head slightly.*

"I will admit the matter has troubled my conscience deeply, but I now see the wisdom of the current laws.  The Spell Lord has been most generously spent his time hearing and allaying my concerns on the undead issue.

"I wish you luck with the debates, Sister.  To have brought such a number of you away from your duties shows your church's dedication to this cause."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 7, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron, Fighter 5/Annointed Knight 7*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Staeven, your appearance at the Pauper's Purse draws a bit of attention from your finer garb, though when you demand no special favors people will seems to settle down.  You notice Daren here, but as per your suggestions, you pay him no mind.




_Perhaps I should not have come here,_ Staeven thinks quietly to himself, keeping _The Hammer_ casually concealed in his cloak, his hands still gloved.  Most anyone would notice he had some sort of weapon in the cloak.  But that is not really what he is trying to conceal.

He sits down by the dwarves quietly, keeping his eyes away Daren.  _This place is not as quiet as I originally imagined... clearly I need to get out more._ 



			
				isida kep'tukari said:
			
		

> The closest seat is one next to the dwarven priests of Grumbar, and you hear them speaking in burred dwarven accents.  After some inconsequential comments about the quality of the food, one of them turns to you, his highly polished rock holy symbol marking him as senior.  He is earth-touched, and his skin seems to be made of granite, and his eyes of quartz pebbles.*
> 
> "You're not the usual kind here," he opens with.




Staeven inclines his head low and respectfully, showing deference to the obviously ranking priest, offering a friendly smile.  "Just passing through," he replies simply, offering the same warm smile, "All I need's a bed to make me happy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 18, 2004)

> Staeven inclines his head low and respectfully, showing deference to the obviously ranking priest, offering a friendly smile. "Just passing through," he replies simply, offering the same warm smile, "All I need's a bed to make me happy."



  *The Grumbar priest looks at you for a moment with unblinking eyes, then nods and gives a grunt of affirmation, and turns back to his stew.*

*The rest of your night passes fairly uneventfully, with the snores of the priests and pentients rumbling through the rooms.*

*Nessa, the priestesses give you a slight bow to end your conversation, then turn back to their own concerns.  The rest of your evening is fair and calm.*

*In the morning, after your morning devotions and routines, you all meet up later on the road.  You journey westward is marked by similar stops at other trading towns or larger ones along the way.  After traveling a week, you've all noticed that there are a greater number of priests on the road than normal.  The only holy days coming up are the Feast for the Lost Children, one of Alnaria's holidays on which children are adopted, and the Rekindling of the Flame, one of Kossuth's twice-yearly renewals of faith on which new priests are ordained.  Neither of them draw large amounts of other priests.*

*Though conjecture, conversation, overhearing, and casual questioning you learn that the temples have called in several of their best debators and diplomats to prepare for the arguements on the necromantic laws.  They're still many weeks away, but apparently the temples are taking no chances.*

*By now you've turned off the most heavily-traveled roads in favor of some of the lesser-used paths that should take you eventually to the Baroness' estate with little fanfair.  After outdistancing that last grain caravan, you've been alone on the road for a while.  Ahead you notice another road joins yours from the south, and you can see some faint movement through the trees.  I appears as if there's a funeral caravan pulling onto your road.  With black horses pulling black-draped coffins, attended by black-robed priests with their cowls up, they make a somber sight.  Several of them swing censers filled with incense to cover the inevitable odor.*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

_Gods guide those poor souls to their rightful resting place._  *Nessa thinks as she watches the funeral caravan approach.  She turns to look at her companions.*

"We seem to have some somber company joining us.  How do you wish to approach them?"  *She asks, aware of the group ever nearing the Baroness' lands*


----------



## Halivar (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human paladin of Hoar*

Sebastian turns to Nessa and says, "I suggest we don't. It is imperative that we reach the barony unnoticed." Sebastian gives Daren and Lyssia a quick glance. "I also think some of our... appearances may be discomforting to the mourners. They may take us as a bad omen. We will be most unwelcome."


----------



## Jaik (Mar 24, 2004)

Darren will guide his mount off the road, dismount, and bow his head in respect as the caravan passes.  He slowly strokes his mount to keep it calm with the scent of death in the air, even masked by incense.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 24, 2004)

Lyssia keeps quiet and takes a respectful bowed head as the procession passes. _Such a strange custom, _she thinks takign in another of the myriad of methods of honoring the dead that these humans have.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

*Taking note of Darren and Lyssia's actions, Nessa follows suit and dismounts.  She pulls her cloak's hood up to cover her hair, and bows her head both out of respect of the dead and to conceal her eyes from passers-by.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 25, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron Fighter 5/Ann Knight 7*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Taking note of Darren and Lyssia's actions, Nessa follows suit and dismounts.  She pulls her cloak's hood up to cover her hair, and bows her head both out of respect of the dead and to conceal her eyes from passers-by.*




Staeven studies the group silently.  "Hmm...." he says quietly, studying them as they pass.

[Knowledge (Religion) check to see if Staeven recognizes the ritual]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2004)

*Staeven, though you recognize the basic ritual of transporting those who have died abroad back to their home soil, there's something a bit off about all this.  This ritual is always performed by clerics of Kelevmor, a symbol that is conspicuous by its absence.*

*What's more, is as you examine the hooded figures, you catch a glimpse of one person's foot, clawed like a bird's.  You know of no intelligent avian race that would perform this ritual, but there's more than one demon that has a foot like that.*


----------



## Halivar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human paladin of Hoar*

OOC: And, of course, the obligitory "Do I detect evil?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2004)

*Evil?  Indeed, the entire caravan of priests stinks of it.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 29, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron, Fighter 5/Ann Knight 7*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *What's more, is as you examine the hooded figures, you catch a glimpse of one person's foot, clawed like a bird's.  You know of no intelligent avian race that would perform this ritual, but there's more than one demon that has a foot like that.*




His brow furrows narrowly.  "I agree with Sebastian, Nessa," he says in a hushed whisper, "We should not approach them.  There are demon's among that lot.  We cannot let them pass without some kind of... inquiry.  However, rushing in would be rash... and perhaps suicidal..."

[OOC:  How many of them are there.  And also, where is our Rogue's Gallery?  Went looking for it but I couldn't find it for some reason.  I have some ideas, but I'm not entirely certain who's who   :\   The quirks of PBP, I guess.  Sorry ]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

*Nessa's eyes widen in alarm when Staeven uses the word 'demon'.  She's dealt with demons before, but that they should walk so brazenly on the Prime...*

"How do you wish to make this inquiry?  It will not take them long to establish that we are not just simple travelers."  *She asks in a whisper.*  "As for dealing with them, I have a few spells that might aid us."


----------



## Halivar (Mar 30, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human chaotic paladin of Hoar*

Aerofax whinnies nervously as she discerns Sebastian's surface thougths. Sebastian absent-mindedly pats her mane, but is not really paying attention to calming her. His gaze remains steadfast on the demonic procession. His hand grips _Foesmiter_ tightly, ready to rip it from its sheath on Aerofax.

 Sebastian gives Nessa a sideways glance and whispers, "Be ready. Many kinds of demons will be able to see exactly what sort of folk we are. Violence will come."

 With that, Sebastian chants softly, "So'vee-el nos var-thruk. E'vee-el nar garthok." Shadows stretch over him, and the darkness melds into a cold, hard iron. He now appears as a tall, black knight, wearing _harbinger of wrath_.

 "I always use diplomacy with people first," says Sebastian, "But these aren't people. Besides, we can leave one alive for questioning." He looks to his party-mates for agreement or dissent. He will wait until they give it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

*Lyssa*

Feeling a fire from within that replaced the dark hunger she once felt in the presence of innament combat, she lets her shape shift back to her natural form as she pulls her bow and makes ready to take to the air. "I'll feather the one we'll capture as my shafts can do little lasting harm if I wish." she says calmly as she spreads her gift of protection out around her.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple*

*Seeing that all pretence had now been laid aside, Nessa quickly weaves the words of power given to her by the Spell Lord.  She makes a final gesture, and a glowing ball of energy launches itself from her hand.*


(Casting a _Purified Sonicball_ centered to catch as many of the demons as possible.)


----------



## Jaik (Mar 31, 2004)

Darren's keen ears have caught the other travellers' intentions, and his hand is already closing on his dagger's handle when he hears chanting.  Quickly drawing _Shadow's Bite_ along with his belt dagger, he raises his head to view his opponents.  His eyes are slits of glowing red which fasten to the nearest "priest" as his arms whips back, then forward again, hurling his dagger towards his target's throat.

(OOC: Throwing with his off hand, so that's a penalty.  Also using combat expertise for 2 points, giving him AC 25 and a -2 to hit)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2004)

*There are ten "priests," with three large wagons each containing about five coffins, each wagon drawn by two black horses.  You are about fifty feet away from them.*

*Nessa launches the opening salvo, detonating a scream of the heavens amist the demon priests.  She catches nearly all of them, save two, in the blast, and all but two of the horses and one of the wagons.  Some of them leap out of the way entirely, some seem to merely dodge the worst of the damage, but three simply explode from the sheer power brought against them.  The horses scream, but none fall, and the lids are blown off of the coffins.*

*Darren's dagger hits the closest in the leg, seeming to lame it.  Four of the remaining priests, those that look the least hurt, begin to bring their censers to bear.  The others hasten to start pulling out the bodies in the coffins... as a final priest casts a great spread of darkeness about their caravan.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 31, 2004)

Lyssia 


She casts her cloaked form aside and takes to the air, pulling her bow and looking for one of the more disabled 'priests' to take out with her _non-lethal_ bow shots in quick fashion before moving to more permanently silencing the rest taking care to help/assist the others as needed.


----------



## Halivar (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human chaotic paladin of Hoar*

Sebastian rips _Foesmiter_ from its sheath and chants loudly, as _Foesmiter _glows a brilliant red.

Init: +1
    HP: 128/128
  AC: 24 (flat 23, touch 16), +4 vs. multiple opponents (Stand Against the Tide)
    Attack: +22/+17/+12, 2d6+12 (crit. 17-20x2), +3 _blessed_ greatsword
    F/R/W: +11/+7/+10

OOC: Sebastian casts _greater magic weapon_, making his weapon a +3 _blessed_ greatsword, thus the elevated stats.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 31, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron Ft 5/AnnKn 7*

His mare whinnies angrily, rearing up on its hind legs.  Cursing bloody murder under his breath, Staeven quickly calms the animal.  He dismounts skillfully, slapping the horse on the hindquarters to send her running.

Whipping aside his red cloak, the _Hammer of Heaven_ slides quickly from its scabbard, the etched flame running up the fuller beaming light as brightly as a torch.  The huge mithral arm, which might appear part of his gleaming plate to the unattentive observer, reaches behind his back, yanking _Knight's Heart_ from his back.  Bathed in the warm light from his blade, the Phoenix Knight is ready for battle.

_I hope history doesn't decide to repeat itself today_, he muses, _Dying once was enough._

Suddenly an idea strikes him.  _Perhaps they've heard of me..._  He smiles grimly.  _That could be advantageous for us.  We'll see..._ 

[OOC:  Wielding _+2 Demonbane bastard sword_ and _+2 large round shield_, wearing _+2 full plate_, Init +5, AC 29, +21/+16/+11 to hit, 1d10+10 damage.  Vs. Demons:  increase To Hit and Damage by +2, add 2d6 damage.]


----------



## Jaik (Apr 1, 2004)

Darren brings his left knee up to his chest and snags his second dagger in his left hand, then cautiously moves towards the darkness.  _Using darkness against this group...That won't last long._  Darren decides to pounce on 'priest' startled by the loss of the darkness effect.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

OOC - "Loss of the darkness effect"?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Jaik (Apr 2, 2004)

OOC: I'm making an assumption here that _someone_ in the group will have a light effect and use it to get rid of the darkness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Lyssia's bow pinpoints the lamed priest with Darren's dagger sticking out of its leg, and launches two more arrows into it.  The priest staggers, shaking its head, but doesn't fall.*

*Sebastian and Staeven prepare themselves for battle, while Darren moves into position.  Nessa, Norin, and Sylinda wait and watch for their chance to strike.*

*The priests wait at the edge of the darkness, their censers swinging, but even the wounded one takes no further move.  Within the darkness, you can all hear scraping of wood on wood.  A stench of the grave, of things unwholesome and vile begins to waft through the air, and unholy moans and screams can be heard from inside the darkness.*


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

_Whatever that sound is, it can't be a good thing._  *Nessa thinks, and begins to cast again.  The near-pain she feels when using the disrupting power granted to her floods across Nessa's senses as she blindly looses her spell into the darkness.*


(Nessa's casting an area _Dispel Magic_ into the darkness, as close to the center as she can while making sure to keep her companions out of the area of effect.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Nessa's magic penetrates the darkness, and like a pure wind, the darkness disperses like smoke.  Once it does, you quickly wish it didn't.  What stands before you is nothing less than a menagerie of nightmares, a potent and lethal combination of undead that should have never been brought together.*

*The tallest is still standing from its coffin, a nine-foot tall skeletal creature with a tiny figure lodged in its ribcage, crying for mercy.  Two gray-skinned creatures of more normal proportions look at you with blank white eyes out of alien faces.  In the dappled sunlight their skin already is beginning to burn.  A particularly digusting one appears as a human-sized skeletal corpse with a long clawed tongue hanging out of its mouth.  It cackles when it sees you all.*

*A hooded figure bearing a staff looks at you with black eyes, its drawn white flesh having the deathly pallor of the grave.  Three other zombie-like things have eyes that glow with red hatred, one hand huge and clawed, snarls at you.  Five remarkably clean skeletons bears curved swords and glimmering amulets, while two other heavily armored zombie-like creatures bear metal shields with an ancient noble device and glowing longswords.*

*The skeletons point their fingers at you, darts of light striking Sylinda, Sebastian, Staeven, Nessa, and Lyssia.  The hooded one's staff glows and a furious burst of fire blossoms in the midst of the party.*

*While Aerofax rears and bucks, her rider is not so fortunate, and Sebastion takes the worst of the fiery cloud, partially shielding her.  While Staeven cannot leap aside so adroitly, between his ring and his own tough hide, he avoids most of the fire's fury.  Lyssia leaps aside, but still feels punishing heat scortching her feet and legs.  Norin and Darren twist and flip out of the way with a grace that leaves them entirely unscortech.  Nessa avoids the worst of the cloud, her ring and her celestial heritage protecting her from any damage.  Sylinda lets the fire wash over her, the magic not enough to penetrate to her, while Aeric wheels over and doesn't even get a feather burnt.*

*The priest move behind the undead and begin to chant, whilst the rest of the horrors begin to move ahead.*

[OOC - Sebastion, take 35 points of fire damage, Staeven, Aerofax, Lyssia, take 17 points of fire damage, Nessa, Saint Norin, Darren, Aeric, and Sylinda take no damage.  I believe I applied everyone's SR and fire resistance accordingly, tell me if I missed anything.  

Initiative
26 - Darren
21 - Staeven
18 - Lyssia
17 - Saint Norin
14 - Sylinda
10 - Undead
9 - Demon priests
8 - Nessa
2 - Sebastian and Aerofax

You don't have to post in order, but just so you guys know.]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, human chaotic paladin of Hoar*

Aerofax rears and whines as Sebastian is wracked with fiery pain. Even before the blackened skin under his armor finishes sizzling, he regains composure and control of his mount. He focuses everything on his rage and his anger. He feeds the fires of righteous indignation, stoking them into all-consuming wrath.

  Then he calms... calm as death itself.

  "Despair, fools," he booms over the scene, "for your doom has come!"

 With that, Aerofax leaps into action as Sebastian rides headlong into the midst of the monsters, his black cloak flowing behind him like wings. He bears down on the towering figure, swinging _Foesmiter_ for all he his worth. As the sword makes its arc, it turns from a glimmering red to a shining, brilliant white as Sebastian infuses it with holy, righteous power.

OOC: Sebastian is going to charge and _smite evil_ the devourer.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 6, 2004)

Gritting his teeth against the arcane fire, Staeven lowers his shield to catch a glimpse of his assailants.

[OOC:  Knowledge (Planes) check to try and identify specifically which creatures are demons, and what kind of demon if possible.]

After sizing up his opponent, he lunges in for his attack, the _Hammer of Heaven_ whistling through the air to strike the nearest abyssal monstrosity.

[OOC:  Attacking the nearest demon, if possible without moving through threatened areas.  Stats for all that are on the previous page, or in my sig. link.  If not, he'll attack the closest creature, working his way through the demons.  No matter what he attacks, Staeven will attack the creature's weapon using the Sunder Feat and Power Attacking for +5 dmg/-5 to hit.]


----------



## Jaik (Apr 6, 2004)

Darren instantly recognized the undead and decides to leave them for the others, focusing on the living, if infernal, foes against whom he can best use his skills.  Landing a crouch from dodging the blast of flame, he rushes the nearest priest, jabbing _Shadow Bite_ off to one side to draw the enemy's weapon out of coneter, then recovering and driving the jet black blade into the demon's chest.  (Feint + sneak attack)


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

*Feeling _Fireheart_ draw the heat of the fire away from her, Nessa mentally thanks the Djinn lord who gifted her the ring.  Turning back to face the horde of undead and demons, she spots the priest starting to chant.*

_Oh no you don't..._  She thinks firmly, starting to cast her own spell at the priest.


(Casting _Flame Strike_ on the chanting priest, and anyone else she can catch in the area of effect without hitting her allies.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2004)

Lyssia hisses in pain from the magics, but keeps to the air, but rather than nocking another arrow to unleash on the undead, she raises her right palm and points down at the skeletal beings who unleashed the magics on her and her companions. She unleashes two blasts of radiant yellow light on the skeleton that cast it's spell on her. (ray of light attacks..)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

*Darren, you charge up to the nearest demon priest, flipping your blade to the side.  He follows it, and you have a soft spot marked on his chest to sink in _Shadow's Bite_.  Staeven, you charge the demon priest, your sword neatly decapitating him with one stroke.  You recognize it as a maurezhi demon, those that eat corpses and can take on their features and forms.*  

*Lyssia fires a ray of holy light from her hand at one of the skeletons, which burns up in the heavenly light.  Norin dances forward, his fist poised to strike.  Striking low and hard into one of the demons, his fist briefly is covered with golden ice, which seems to cover the demon momentarily, slowing it.*

*Sylinda calls down holy fire, targeting the devourer, while Aeric remains at her side.  The fire rains down, but the devourer stands, unmoved and laughing by her attempts.  Her magic didn't even touch it.  The devourer in its turn simply points at her, and she feels her mind clouded and feeling of confusion wash over her, though nothing else seems wrong.  The bodaks remain where they are, seemingly guarding the devourer.  All the remaining skeletons become hard to look at, seemingly there one moment and gone the next.  The clawed zombie-creatures move to confront Staeven.*

*Both the armored zombies move to attack Darren one whiffing, but the other cutting a narrow gash in your flank.  The hooded figure with the staff stretches it out, and points it at Staeven.  One green arrow fly from it, but flies right over the Phoenix Knight's head.  The mohrg dashes forward, next to Saint Norin and tries to slam its bony fist into him, but it flies by as the saint dodges adroitly.*

*The chanting demon finishes its cries, as four more undead creatures, stinking of the grave, claw their way out of the ground next to him.  The other two in the back start their own chanting, as the middle priest casts a spell on himself that seems to knit his unholy flesh back together.  The priest by Darren hastily stumbles backwards, between two horses, and casts a spell on himself to ease his pain.  The one by Norin likewise runs back, and climbs into the wagon behind the devourer.  Both of the other two; the one behind the clawed zombies and the other on the far left also beat hasty retreats, starting to chant.*

*Nessa quickly puts a stop to the ghoul-summoning demon priest in the back.  Her column of holy fire destroys the demon and all the ghouls in one blast of flame.*

*Sebastion, you have to run by one of the clawed zombies to get near the devourer, and while he claws at you, he misses you by a wide margin.  You draw closer and closer and the staff-wielding creature moves to confront you.  As you draw near though, something else catches your eye, the dead white eyes of the bodaks.  Their terrible gaze tears at your soul, and you feel the touch of absolute evil as your vision fills with darkness.*

*Everyone else, you see Sebastion charge along the road, then stumble and fall limp to the ground.  Aerofax screams a challenge and charges the bodaks.*  

[OOC - Darren, you feinted the demon really well, and you will be sneak attacking with impunity next round.  Halivar, I am incredibly sorry.  I rolled both your Fort saves, getting a 20 the first time... and a 2 the second.  2 + 11 doesn't equal 15, the DC for the bodak's death gaze.  However, to be sure, Sebastion will have quite a tale to tell when/if he decides to come back from the veil.  Death won't stop anyone in this party for long, I'm sure.  Lyssia, you killed BG5.  Darren, you take 8 points of damage from DW 2.  Nessa, you killed P2 and all the ghouls around him.  Staeven, you killed P5 and are now confronted by the clawed zombies.

The map is below.  It's nothing fancy, but I thought it would help, because this is a big combat.  The squares are five foot squares.]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: Oh, Sebastian, you're a total wimp. Oh well, those are the breaks. Avenge me, friends! Those bodaks ruined my favorite character... kill them _a lot_.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 7, 2004)

After cleaving through the terrible creature, as Staeven readies himself to confront the undead menaces stalking closer, he hears a terrible winny above him.  Glancing upward, he sees the great beast Aerofax.  A glimpse in the Paladin's direction shows him lying in a heap on the ground.

With a cry of pain and anger, _Heaven_ blazes brilliantly in his hands, and he strikes out at the nearest undead creature.

[OOC:  Full Attack at BD 2.  Power Attacking BD2 for +3/-3.  Don't forget the Cleave feat!]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC - Halivar, if you want to continue to play Aerofax, go ahead.  And Staeven, staff guy is not a demon, he's an undead thing.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - Halivar, if you want to continue to play Aerofax, go ahead.  And Staeven, staff guy is not a demon, he's an undead thing.




OOC:  Hmm... I appear to be confused then.  Thought I read there was a demon raising dead.  I thought that demon and the staff-wielder were one in the same.



> The chanting demon finishes its cries, as four more undead creatures, stinking of the grave, claw their way out of the ground next to him.




Staeven's yelling at that guy, the demon who raised those undead.  If it's not actually a demon, perhaps it's just "ROAR!"  It won't change too much.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahh...  But Nessa vaporized that guy, and the undead to boot.  She killed P2 and all the ghouls around him.  The guy with the staff is C on the map.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 7, 2004)

"Roar" it is, then


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2004)

Lyssia frowns at the effect the bodaks are having on her companions and raises her hands lashing out at two of them with her light rays (bodak 1 and 2) angrily as she watches the paladin fall to the power of their foul magics.


----------



## Halivar (Apr 7, 2004)

*Aerofax, mount of Sebastian Andovar (deceased)*

Aerofax stops her charge when she realizes she is riderless. She glances as the black mound of cloth and metal on the ground with a distraught look. Frantically, she searches for the empathic link she once shared with Sebastian, but it is gone.

 Aerofax shrieks wildly and bucks over his body, but he does not wake up. He is dead. Aerofax's eyes, once placid and kind, take on a wild and ferocious glare. Aerofax turns to the bodaks and ramps up on her hind feet, her forefeet kicking high into the air. Her wings spread out wide as she shrieks an oath only the silent Sebastian would understand.

 Light, pure, brilliant light, emenates from Aerofax until she is swathed in blinding illumination. The entire scene is lit bright white for a flashing instant before the light fades.

OOC: Aerofax casts _holy word_, but I'm not sure what her effective caster level is. She gets it as a spell-like ability for having 16 HD and Int 8+ with the half-celestial template.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 8, 2004)

Darren grimaces in pain from the zombie's wound, but still manages to roll out from between the two undead husks and follow the wounded demon, tumbling past a line of demon priests and coming up from his roll to sink _Shadow's Bite_ into the chest of the demon priest's he had followed, Darren's left hand around the hilt and his right pushing straigh against the pommel.  Darren withdraws the blade and flips it back into his right hand and faces of against his foe, waving the dark gray blade in a beckoning gesture, drawing his foe's eyes to its disturbing, not-quite-there blade.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"Sebastian!"  Nessa cries in panic at seeing the paladin fall to the gaze of the undead.  Now certain as to the greatest danger confronting her group, she unleashes another ball of magical energy at the bodaks, bursting into a globe of purified fire in their midst.


(Dropping a _Purified Fireball_ onto the bodaks and the devourer.  The advantage of an entirely good aligned group is that I don't need to worry about setting any of you on fire...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2004)

*Darren, vaulting over the dead demon priests, you duck under a startled horse to sink _Shadow's Bite_ into the heart of the startled demon priest.  He gapes at you, his mouth open in shock, as his sinks to his knees, dead.*

*Staeven, your sword swings through the three rotting necks, and the three clawed undead rejoin the dust from which they came.*

*Lyssia stretches out her hand and a beam of pure light lances out, illuminating the bodak.  It cringes from the light, and its flesh crackles and turns black.  It looks badly hurt.*

*Norin turns to the disgusting zombie with the clawed tongue and unleashes a furious pounding on its cold flesh.  He can hear bones breaking and see flesh being torn away and knows the creature will not stand long.*

*Sylinda stares into space, her attention caught by something no one else can see.  The devourer points at Nessa, and for a moment she seems confused, disoriented, but it passes in an instant.  The bodaks lean over the edge of the wagon and slash at Aerofax with their claws, the one of the right opening up a wound on her cheek.*

*The five skeletons step forward in eerie unison and swing their longswords at Staeven.  All five simultaneously miss, and curse you at the same time.  The zombie thing next to Norin tries to grab him in a hideous embrace, but the monk is far to quick and dodges away from his loathsome kiss.  The two armored zombies also step forward and chop with their longswords, but cannot track Norin's nigh-supernatural anticipation of their attacks.*

*The remaining demon priests are chanting, undead hands clawing their way from the ground all around them.  They'll be out soon.*

*Nessa launches fire from heaven on the wagon with the bodaks.  One burns up completely in the fire, the one that Lyssia had hurt earlier.  The remaining bodak and the devourer look much worse for the wear.*

*Aerofax is startled by the flames, but relieved when they don't burn her flesh.  Striking out at the bodak that scratched her, she screams a pure word of holy power.  The bodak's eyes go totally opaque, though the devourer seems to be unaffected.  Both demon priests behind the wagon vanish, though the one on the far left seems fine.  All of the skeletons and both armored zombies go rigid, while the zombie next to Norin claps its hands to its ears.*

OOC - Darren, P7 is dead.  Staeven, all of the banedead (BD 1, 2, and 3) are all dead-dead.  Aerofax takes 8 points of damage from the bodak's slam, Nessa made her save against the devourer's _confusion_.  Bodak on the left is dead, bodak on the right is blinded and deafened, as are the skeletons and armored zombies.  The latter two groups are also paralyzed.  The mohrg is deafened, and P1 and P3 are gone (remember, P2 and company are dead).


----------



## Jaik (Apr 12, 2004)

Darren sneers as he pulls his fine blade from the unholy corpse.  _Shadow's Bite_ has served him faithfully and it deserves to have the deomn's ichor removed, but there is simply no time.  Quickly glancing around, Darren shrugs and vaults onto a wagon, staying low and thrusting at a demon's knee, rising and turning to face full on the abominable melding of bodies that is the devourer.


----------



## Halivar (Apr 13, 2004)

*Aerofax, mount of Sebastian Andovar (deceased)*

As the light fades around Aerofax, she slams down on her forehooves and launches upward with her wings spread wide, directly torwards the remaining bodak on the wagon. Her hooves lash out to smash the vile undead in the face.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2004)

Lyssia. 

Seeing Aerofax moving to the now blinded Bodak, she turns her inner radiance out on the demon casting fell magics to call forth more undead, hoping to disrupt him before the dark arts are completed and they have MORE foes to contend with.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 13, 2004)

As the Bane Guard continue to advance on Staeven, he lashes out at as many as possible, the _Hammer_ flashing brilliantly with each stroke.

[OOC: no longer Power Attacking.  Just trying to Great Cleave through as many BG as possible.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

OOC - The priest, P5, is already dead.  The only demon on the field is P4.  The only other beings are the undead.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - The priest, P5, is already dead.  The only demon on the field is P4.  The only other beings are the undead.




I'm having some really bad luck with this, aren't I?  Sorry, Isida.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

Psst.  Jarval!  What is Nessa doing?  We have a bunch of paralyzed, blinded, deafened, or otherwise incapacitated undead here to deal with.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Darren dodges the sensory-deprived bodak, and slides under the devourer's slicing claw, digging his dagger into the stinking, undead flesh of the creature.*

*Staeven, you relatiate at the skeletons by slashing your sword through five skeletal necks, leaving five heaps of bones on the ground.*

*Lyssia's light rays spear through the chanting demon, leaving him with great burns on his chest.  He abruptly stops his chanting and begins to look around nervously.  He's not dead yet, but he can't last much longer.*

*Saint Norin delivers a final kick the mohrg, and its head parts company with its body.  Sylinda continues to stare into space.*

*The devourer is the only creature remaining who can still act, and it whirls on Darren ripping at him visciously, tearing not only his flesh, but his soul.  The one remaining demon priest sees his hoard of undead being slaughtered, turns tail and runs in the opposite direction, into the woods.*

*Nessa sees the fleeing demon priest and does something very simple; she fires five bolts of light at it, and it falls to the ground, grieviously wounded or dead.*

*Aerofax's hooves slam into the bodak's head, crushing it to the wagon floor.  The devourer shrieks at the loss of its sheild.*

*The devourer is the only moving undead still standing.  Darren, take 9 points of damage and one negative level.  There are two Dread Warriors standing paralyzed near Norin, and all the Baneguards are dead-dead.  Essentially the only thing remaining to be taken care of are the two paralyzed dread warriors and the devourer.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 22, 2004)

"You would steal my life, my soul, my joy?  Fine, then!  See what remains!"  Darren grits his teeth and drives _Sahadow's Bite_ deep into the decaying flesh of the devourer.

OOC: Full offense, no combat expertise, but applying the dodge bonus to the devourer


----------



## Halivar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Aerofax, mount of Sebastian Andovar (deceased)*

Aerofax feels no pleasure at striking down her foe. Her rage against the slayers of her beloved master continues, as there are still enemies to fight. Facing the devourer, she once more ramps up on her hind hooves as her fore-hooves prepare to lash forward. With a quick, strong push from her wings, she thrusts herself at the towering monster, with hooves ready to strike.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2004)

Lyssia turns her inner light on the motionless undead, trying to burn them away with it. All the while thinking. _Our first fight with the enemy and already a casualty, not a good start to the quest I am thinking._


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 23, 2004)

Even before the last of his undead foes has fallen, Staeven hurtles himself towards the Devourer, swinging his sword with unbelievable force.

[OOC:  Charging, Power Att +5/-5]


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Taking _Ghostbite_ from her belt, Nessa pauses to see if Lyssia's assault on the paralyzed undead dispatches them.  If it does not, she moves in to put an end to the Dread Warrior's existence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

*Lyssia's light takes care of one of the dread warriors, burning it to ash.  Nessa dashes forward and takes care of the other, sinking her sickle deep into its neck and crumbling it to dust.*

*Staeven dashes forward at the same time Daren lunges, and both carve deep into the devourer, causing it to give an unholy howl.  Aerofax's hooves follow in the next instant, and finish crushing the devourer and its tortured victim into the wagon floor.  The day is suddenly still, and incongruitously the birds begin to sing, and the sunlight pours down onto the battlefield, touching Sebastion's black armor with a glimmer of light.*


----------



## Halivar (May 2, 2004)

*Aerofax, mount of Sebastian Andovar (deceased)*

Aerofax wastes no time. Once the devourer is vanquished, she turns immediately to the crumpled heap of black armor. She softly nuzzles Sebastian's still body, though it reeks of the negative energy that suffused the bodaks. She knows that soon, too soon, it will turn Sebastian into one of the very ones who slew him.

 Aerofax looks up at Sebastian's companions with a sad, mournful look in her eyes, as she softly whinnies.


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

*Nessa moves over to Sebastian's crumpled body, searching for any signs of life.  In truth, she already knows the man to be dead, but she has to hope...*

"He's dead."  *She says, her voice flat and emotionless, the voice of a healer who has given this verdict before.*

*She stands before looking to Aerofax.  Sensing the horse's pain, she rubs the mare's nose sympathetically.*

"What do we do now?"  *She asks her companions.*  "I have the capability to call him back from the afterlife, but I lack the components to perform the spell."


----------



## Jaik (May 3, 2004)

Darren curses softly.  He knows the spell would require a gem of considerable value and that his Oath prevents him from carrying such valuable things himself.  He begins searching through the wagons and any packs or bags that the undead and demons had.  Perhaps the killers shall deliver the means of salvation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

*Darren, you dig through the coffins and corpses and discover a couple of things.  One, that there was a map detailing the location of several tombs on one of the demon priests.  Two, apparently the undead you just fought were removed from said tombs, and their coffins are littered with grave goods.  Discarding everything that is not an appropriate gem, you discover that in one of the dread warrior's coffins was a diamond-tipped scepter, one that appears to be right for the ritual of raising the dead.*


----------



## Jaik (May 4, 2004)

"Yes!"
Darren lifts the jeweled sceptre to the now-sunny sky and rushes to Nessa's side.  "How about this?"


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

"That seems perfect for our needs."  Nessa gives Darren a beaming smile.  "Quite a bit of luck, that.  I'll not be able to perform the spell until tomorrow morning, when I prepare my new spells for the day, but our largest obstacle has been overcome.

"It occurs to me that the melee we've just engaged in might have drawn some attention, not least due to my magic.  It might be prudent to move on from here as soon as we can."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 8, 2004)

Staeven nods in agreement as he wipes his blade clean of undead gore and flesh.  Sheathing it, he looks forlornly at Sebastian's fallen figure.

"Death is a strange thing to return from," he says absent-mindedly, running a hand through his stringy, sweat-soaked hair.

"I will help with the ritual in any way I can.  For now, let's gather the horses, important equipment, and find a place to rest."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 8, 2004)

"I'll help clean up the bodies, burning might be best I think." Lyssia says as she eyes the wagons. "Better than taining the ground with such darkness and risking it to rise again." she finishes as she sheaths her sword and moves to start building a pyre.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*Gathering all of the items in the coffins, you quickly load your horses and depart (if you wish to move the bodies off the road or collect the six black horses, feel free.  Two of the wagons are also intact.)  About an hour's trip down the road, Sylinda reports there is a secluded glade about a half-hour's trip off the road, which seems to be the home of one of Low'verok's many small gods.  In this case, it is a mulberry bush, and Sylinda says that there was a marker next to it indicating that the god was fond of music.  If the god were assuaged, it would be a safe place to stay.*

The items you gathered were as follows:

*  Diamond-tipped golden scepter
*  A fancy cloak, purple velvet  
*  Death mask, beaten gold, depicting a noble visage
*  Electrum bodice pin, floral design
*  Gold ring with flame motif
*  Golden shield, decorative, 4 feet tall, depicting a past warrior’s conquests, seems to be the noble house of Karpov
*  Ornate silver arrowheads, carved with a symbol of life   
*  Platinum collar pin
*  Silver chalice with eye agate gems  
*  White gold pearl earrings
*  Wrought gold eating utensils, for six
*  Wrought silver and gold collar
*  Wrought silver bracelet
*  Amber gold earring  
*  Ancient calendar, silver embellished with jade
*  Carved harp of exotic forest green wood with ivory inlay and zircon gems 
*  Ceramic doll that resembles a young girl in a white dress with long black hair, it's very lifelike, with real human hair on the head. 
*  Ceremonial silver dagger with golden yellow topaz in the pommel, marked with the symbol of Pelor
*  Crystal bell and clapper, finely carved with the holy symbol of Selune
*  Crystal flagon, polished smooth 
*  Gold medallion with a ruby gemstone
*  Golden ball, which seems to be hollow with a clever catch, something is inside
*  Golden flute
*  Ivory statuette, warrior leaning on his sword, bears the symbol of the noble house of Wendare
*  Jeweled fan with exotic feathers of gold and deep pink, still intact
*  Lapis lazuli gold earring in a moon design
*  Large silver cloak pin, griffon design with garnet chips for eyes
*  Mithril brooch with golden yellow topaz stones in a circular pattern
*  Pewter beer stein, 12 inches tall, gold-plated iron frame and handle, with hunting scenes
*  Platinum flask inlaid with gold and silver designs in an abstract swirl pattern, it contains an emerald liquid the consistency of honey that smells like grapes
*  Silver & gold lock and key 
*  Thin silver bracelet decorated with azurite charms of love and fidelity
*  Well-wrought miniature scale knight in armor, the knight bears the holy symbol of Siamorphe on his shield    
*  Well-wrought nightmarish idol, depicting a writhing chimera battling a chaos beast that is erupting from its chest.  It is made from a dark, purplish stone. 
*  23,985 gold coins, from a span of four hundred years, to judge from the pictures of the kings on the coins


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 8, 2004)

Lyssia looks over the goods. "I don't have much use for money and such, but.. as we are on a goodly task I must ask, is any of this magical? We can any helpful magics, and I'm sure the rest could go to helping others."


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Lyssia looks over the goods. "I don't have much use for money and such, but.. as we are on a goodly task I must ask, is any of this magical? We can any helpful magics, and I'm sure the rest could go to helping others."



 "Give me a few minutes, and I should be able to answer that question."  *Nessa says.  Casting _detect magic_, she proceeds to scan all the items, taking the time to thoroughly examine any of a magical nature.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*The silver arrowheads radiate strong necromancy, the pearl earrings radiate very strong conjuration, the calendar radiates moderate divination, the doll radiates strong abjuration, the golden ball radiates strong abjuration (and what's inside it radiates a residue of transmutation), the jeweled fan radiates a residue of abjuration, the contents of the flast radiate moderate conjuration, the chimera idol radiates very, very strong chaotic magic.  It makes your teeth hurt to pick it up.*


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

*Nessa quickly separates the magical items from the mundane wealth.  She moves the chimera idol very carefully, obviously a little nervous about touching it.*

"Some of these objects have a great deal of potency, the idol in particular.  I don't think I've encountered any item with a chaotic aura quite so strong.  I'd advise we treat it with a great deal of caution, at least until we've determined it's properties."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2004)

"Aye, that might be a bad thing to some of us." Lyssia adds with a smile, "Though I'd more like to know the deal with the arrow heads and fan. If it's not too much an inprosition, I'd like to suggest that we use the material weath to see about putting the marked graves back to rights, I'm sure a couple churchs in the area could use the weath to such a cause." glances at the undead bodies. "And mayhap put the undead we fought here back to rightful rest as well."


----------



## Halivar (May 12, 2004)

Sebastian stays put and doesn't say anything at all. The day's victory and spoils simply don't move him like they normally would.

(OOC: Hyuk, hyuk! Oh, I had too... I just had to...)


----------



## Jaik (May 13, 2004)

Darren eyes the pile of valuables and a back corner of his mind starts tallying the total value, figuring special demand for certain gems or styles, subtracting for the fence's cut...Old habits die hard.  But before, Darren would have seen the total in terms of fine wine, protection money, women, parties, excess.  Now he sees children with clothes and families with food, churches with new roofs.  New habits are stronger.  Darren turns from the glittering pile and sees to arranging the former undead on the carts.  As he does so, he sings under his breath a song of Lliira, a funeral song, but one that celebrates a fine life that has come to a fine end, rather than lamenting the inevitable death.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Darren arranges the former undead on the worst damaged cart, and if he desires, can set flame to it to consume their rotting corpses.  It takes a couple of hours for the worst of the fire to die down, and eventually you can dig up some dirt to pour on the ashes to smother the last of the flames to avoid a fire.  You can take the remaining two wagons and the six horses along with you if you desire.  The horses had blinders on, and some kind of strong-smelling herbs rubbed under their noses to keep them from balking at transporting the death wagons.*

*If you follow Sylinda's lead to the clearing, you find a lush mulberry bush sitting proudly at the north end.  A small stone marker indeed indicates that this is one of Low'verok's small gods and that it does have a fancy for music.  The aura in the clearing is one of serenity.*

*Does anyone try to appease the god before making camp?*


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 17, 2004)

*As the party enters the clearing, Norin takes his old sandals off, silently walks to northeastern corner and bows near the bush murmuring a prayer of thanks to the small god for the peace that springs from his haven, and asking for the hospitality of a night for a party of servants of the light that have to care about a fallen comrade.*
"I have only a little song to offer, the one that my good friend and master Xanthos sang to me to teach me how to conquer my inner fears when I was but a child."
*Norin, used to long silences, has not a steady voice, but the warmth that permeated the original song can still be felt. In the graceful tongue of the angels, the simple words hide a precious teaching: when fear infuriates all around your mind like a stormy ocean, dive deep into the waters, where your soul lies, and there you will find silence and calm, for if you are true to your soul, the storm can't reach it.*
*After the song, Norin steps back, leaving room for anyone else who'd like to try to please the god, and takes care of Sebastian's body, removing his armor and softly cleaning the burns he got during the combat, all the while praying to Heironeus to give strenght to his tortured soul, so that it won't succumb to the evil he saw in the dead eyes of the bodaks before Nessa can call him back to life, where his mission of justice awaits him.*
*Then after this service to the body of his fellow, he looks at the others to see if the cares of the day weigh heavily upon their shoulders.*
"The procession was probably expected somewhere. Should we wait for the ones that will surely come to find out what happened of it, or go on with our mission? Either way, I think it would be wise on our part to hide our trail, though I have no experience in that. And as much as I would like to help a church in need and assure those poor souls a good rest, we may put the priest in danger. Maybe we'd better gave them what couldn't be tracked back to these demons and hide the rest, so we could retrieve it and put it to good use on our way back."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 17, 2004)

Lyssia waits for the quiet monk to finish his little song before following suite with a soft trilling melody in Elvish that is a well known lullabye sang for children. As she finishes she gives the shrine a short bow and settles down by her pack and starts attending gear.

"I personally am of two minds on this.. one part wants to wait and investigate for other groups, perhaps even end this abomination that is being done." she says as she cleans her blade with quick sure motions. "And the other tells me that the task at hand will serve a greater good and we could investigate on our return or mayhaps even task others at local temples to do so while we are gone. I don't like leaving things undone." smiles with wry humor. "which is the trait that got me in the unique fix of being the only goodly being of my people."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*As Saint Norin sings, the mulberry bush seems to sway slightly in time with the song, and when it is over, it rustles its branches appreciatively, or what that the wind?  A feeling of peace comes over you, and you can tell you've appeased the god.*

*Laying out your plan to the others, you get several nods.*

"If someone is expecting this caravan, then perhaps we would do best to travel in stealth from now on," Staeven says, "Our original goal is the Baroness, and I have the sinking feeling that perhaps that caravan was bound for her estates.  She is known to traffic in the undead, and I recognized those demons as those who feed on the dead. We should not tip our hand any more than necessary by charging right up to her front gates, waving our swords."

"And for the items that might attract attention...  I say we will have to keep the death mask, the decorative sheild, the ivory statue, the dismantled scepter, the harp, and the minature knight, as well as all the magical items.  Those are the ones that could be traced the easiest if they hit the market," Daren offers, his mispent former habits coming to the rescue.  

*Assuming you spend the rest of the evening examining the magic items to see if you can figure out what they do, a few things come to light.  Daren recognizes with a start that the magical pearl earrings are nothing less that healing song pearls, capable of healing the nearly-dead, regenerating limbs, or even bringin the dead back to life.*

*Lyssia takes a closer look at the arrowheads, and questions Daren about where he found them.  Judging from how they were in the coffin, and how they had shreads of clothing stuck to them, Lyssia thinks she recognizes them.  They are probably slaying arrows.  Since they were in the devourer's coffin, Lyssia decides to take a stab that they were probably meant to kill monstrous humanoids, or maybe giants.*

*Nessa takes a look at the doll and has a sudden memory of one of her fellow wizards making a protecting golem.  It is very likely the doll is some kind of specialized construct.  A thorough search of the doll turns up a tiny necklace that has several words written on it.*



> Delrix - defend
> Vesa - attack
> Joron - guard




*In addition, a check of the jeweled, feathered fan reveals that the magic on it is probably to preserve the feathers from rotting.  The calendar disk may be some kind of divination device, probably used to keep track of holy days for whichever religion created it.*

*Of the chaotic idol you still have no idea, but everyone becomes less and less inclined to pick it up or even touch it as the night goes on.  It's just extremely unnerving.*

*The golden ball no one is quite sure of, but maybe if you opened it up and looked inside you could figure out what it is.*

*The night passes fairly uneventfully, aside from your studies.  Apparently the mulberry god does not book any nonsense in his domain.  In the early morning Nessa can awaken and prepare her spell to bring Sebastion back from the darkness in which he wanders.  She extolls Boccob, listing the virtues of the warrior whose soul she is trying to reclaim, and how is presense would help Him rid the world of the vile and evil magic that taints others' view of their sacred Craft.  The beautiful diamond in her hands glows brightly as she makes her impassioned plea.*

*Sebastion 



Spoiler



you've been floating in darkness, a place neither of goodness nor of evil.  Yet despite this place that has no ground or sky, no sun or wind, you've been feeling a steadily-creeping cold, a cold hand of corruption that keeps trying to clutch around your heart.  You keep pushing it away, keeping it out of your mind, but it has become very hard, and you're getting tired.  Suddenly there's a light in the darkness, a long tunnel that seems to lead to a green clearing very far away.  You hear a voice, Nessa's, calling you. 

"Sebastion, come back to us, please," she asks.  You know it truly is Nessa, and that she is invoking Boccob's magic to bring you back from death.

But you are tired, mortally tired, and for a moment look back at the darkness around you.  In front of you you see a curious sight, three meadows side-by-side.  One meadow is a riot of flowers and butterflies, with sunshine pours down on it.  One is the same meadow in autumn on an overcast, drizzly day, the colors muted and everything dead, but the promise of new life waiting in the spring.  The third is of the medow after it has been ravaged by war, the grass splashed with blood, the sky lit with flames, the bodies of the fallen littering the grass.

In the autumn meadow stands a woman carrying a baby, a toddler at her side.  She has a white rose in one hand.  Miranda looks at you with a sad smile, not her bright one of life or the twisted mockery of her undead state.  Eloise looks at you with wide eyes, and Estefan turns toward you.  Miranda looks to to the sunlit meadow, and suddenly you see yourself, as you are in life, standing at Aerofax's side, pale but alive.  As she watches this she smiles, and the autumn meadow in which she stands seems to take on some of the bright sunshine.  

Then you fade from view and she turns her gaze to the war-torn meadow.  Here you see yourself lying amongst the dead, and slowly, inexorably, your skin taking on the pale gray of the undead, and your eyes becoming the white orbs of death of the creature that killed you.  As Miranda watches this her meadow seems to take on the glow of the hellish flames.

Then she turns and looks back at you, a tremulous smile on her lips, as Nessa's voice breaks into your vision.


*

"Sebastion, Sebastion, please come back to us!" Nessa cries, the diamond in her hands glowing like a young sun.


----------



## Halivar (May 17, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, the mostly dead paladin*



Spoiler



Sebastian is dumbfounded. He has not seen Miranda in five years, and even now cannot believe his eyes. He moves to touch _hopestone_, but it is not here in this realm.

 Sebastian's heart is torn as looks away from Miranda and his children. "No, not yet," he says, "I will not rest... not until they are free. I will not watch them in bondage!" He turns toward the light.

 He runs. He must get back to the place he was before. Though dark and dreary, and though he be a dead man walking, life in the living realm offers a pale chance at victory. "Though I must die a million times... I will not stop. Not until I have won my Miranda. Not until I have destroyed Druvei!" He pushes through the darkness towards the long, bright tunnel.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*With a gasp, the light from Nessa's diamond bursts into rainbow brilliance as the diamond powders into nothingness.  Sebastion suddenly lurches half-upright, as if his soul slammed into his body with such force that it flung him from the ground.  He gives a gasp as air flows into lungs once still, and blood again flows through his veins.  He feels a great deal colder and weaker than he did the last time he was alive, but he is decidedly, completely, without a doubt, back amongst the living.*

*Aerofax has been at your side during the entire process, and she protectively lays one of her wings over you, nuzzling you gently.*


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2004)

"Welcome back Sebastion."  Nessa says warmly, quickly hugging the paladin.

*She steps back to give him room, and silently thanks Boccob for interceding in Sebastion's return.  Given that this is the first time she's had cause to call a soul back from death, she's a little overwhelmed by the magical feat she's just performed.*


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 18, 2004)

*Norin offers Sebastian what remains of the water he carried.*
"Take only little sips, and don't try to stand up or make efforts right now. It will all come back to you in time. Now rest. You are in the light again. Warm yourself in the sun. Give your strenght time to recover."
*He smiles encouragingly at him, then approaches Nessa, and without words, he pats her on the shoulder.*


----------



## Halivar (May 18, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, paladin or Hoar*

Sebastian tries weakly to lift his head, but is not long enough in his body to have gathered back his strength. He feels weak, and mild nausea nags at his insides.

 "By the light," he gasps, "have we won the day?"


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

"We have indeed, although nearly a day has passed since you fell in battle."  Nessa says, moving back to Sebastian's side.

"Rest, and eat a little.  I will take time for your body to restore its strength.  Take the time you need."  She reaches into her haversack, pulling out a portion of her trail rations and passing it to the paladin.


----------



## Halivar (May 20, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, paladin or Hoar*

Sebastian takes the food from Nessa's hand and devours it. He has never been so hungry in his life. After eating, he stumbles to his feet. He will try to put _Foesmiter_ back in its sheath on Aerofax. Aerofax senses Sebastian's desire to get moving again. Though she disapproves of him not taking more rest, she nevertheless lies down to give Sebastian an easier time getting into the saddle. After clumsily securing himself in the saddle, Aerofax deftly rises back onto her feet.

 "I am sorry for this delay; the fault for it is mine. Had I been of stronger will, I would not have fallen; that is to my unbearable shame. I swear, with my heart and every fiber of my strength, I shall not fail Mir-- I shall not fail you all again. I will renew my purpose with fervor. Nothing will stop us on our quest. So swears Sebastian Andovar on the name of his father!"

 Sebastian pats Aerofax on the neck gently and says to the group, "I am ready to ride. We have lost a day, and need to make haste."


----------



## Jaik (May 20, 2004)

"He's right, we do need to be going.  If that caravan was indeed headed to the Baroness' lands, then it WILL be missed.  We should arrive before it is due, but quietly at the end.  I believe there was some discussion of a disguise?"  Darren lifts an eyebrow as he surveys the mighty paladin astride his mighty steed, obviously a powerful warrior for righteousness.


----------



## Halivar (May 21, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, paladin or Hoar*

Sebastian turns to Darren and says, "Not a problem; for me at least." He raises his hands and chants, "So'vee-el nos var-thruk! E'vee-el nar garthok!" Shadows coalesce into black iron covering him from head to toe. He looks the black knight to a tee.

  "I think I'll fit right in," Sebastian says in a much deeper voice.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

*Norin takes his time to think, looking at his companions.*
"I am afraid we could still be an unlikely group of travellers, if we arrived at the barony together. Maybe we should split, and gather again once not under observation. Then our friend Aeric could act as our messenger."
*He smiles to the celestial hawk and his mistress.*
"But I'm no expert at going unnoticed, nor at piercing through one's disguises. I'm sure your advice would be much more competent than mine."
*He looks at Darren again, as if waiting for his answer.*


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

*Nessa frowns as Sebastian struggles back into Aerofax's saddle, but says nothing.  She turns to Darren and Norin as the question of disguise comes up.*

"I can use a spell to give myself a different form, but it only lasts for a little under two hours.  I think our earlier plan was perhaps the best: have those of us who can keep our true forms hidden for a substantial length of time lead the rest of us as if we were prisoners.  Given the procession we ran into yesterday, I doubt we'd be the most remarkable sight to have passed through these lands."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*In this crew, Daren, Lyssia in her natural form, and Sebastion could probably get away with looking evil, provided Aerofax found some way to look less like a heavenborn horse.  Someone is going to have to cover Sir Staeven with a bag though, as he really radiates goodness.  Norin could probably get away with looking meek, as could Nessa.  Sylinda could simply take animal form (perhaps turning herself into a raven and pretending to be a familiar) to hide.*

[OOC - Not trying to step on anyone's toes, but just trying to keep the game moving.    In addition, did anyone want to do anything else with your treasure or the wagons or the horses?  Did anyone want to open the golden ball?  Did anyone want to _identify_ some items, perhaps in the wagon while you're on the road?]


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

[*OoC:*  Drat!  I knew there was something I'd forgotten to buy for Nessa!  I entirely forgot about material components...  Given this lack of components, I think properly _identifying_ the items will have to wait until we're somewhere that we can buy some suitable pearls.  Isida, would you mind if I made a few small changes to Nessa's equipment list (namely dropping one of the _wands of cure light wounds_ to buy some components)?  I'm a little unused to higher level play, so expensive material components aren't something I normally have to deal with.

As for the golden ball, if Nessa can open it, she will.

The wagon and horses sound like a useful cover for our movements, especially if they let some of us sit out of sight while we travel.  As Isida says, Sir Staeven and Aerofax are both going to stick out rather noticeably...  I'm sure Nessa can manage meek (provided she makes suitable adjustments to her appearance, like hiding _Bounty of the Arcane_).]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

[OOC - Yes, you can swap out some stuff for components, I don't mind.]

*When Nessa opens the golden ball (it twists into two different halves), she sees a small golden frog looking at her.  It ribbits, but it sounds more like the chime of bells than an actual frog sound.*


----------



## Jaik (May 22, 2004)

Darren thinks for a moment, then his eyes turn red and his lips take on an unsettling sneer.  "I think it owrked like this here, see.  Me and my winged friend here been running about with the big lout on the horse over there, when what do we come across, but this bunch of holier-than-thou types wiping a forest glen with a few innocent demons and their loyal undead servants.  The goody-goodies won, but not without weakening, making it easy for us to swoop in and capture them.  I'm sure someone around here would be willing to part with a little coin for them..."  Darren winks and rubs his thumb across the pads of his index and middle fingers, an underclass sign for money.  He leers at the stunned group, then suddenly straightens.  His eyes clear and his sneer becomes a sad little smile.  "I'm sure the tale has happened before and should be believable...sadly."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Sir Staeven considers this for a minute.*

"That would work.  Nessa, perhaps if you can work your illusions on Aerofax instead of yourself.  And I should probably act as if I'm wounded, as I am a bit... visible.  A moment," he says.  He takes a spare cloak out of his pack and rips off several ragged strips.  Taking his dagger, he nicks his wrist and puts some substantial stains on them, then wraps them around his middle and upper arm.  Removing the most spectacular of his armor, as well as his beloved cloak, he puts his ragged cloak over his mithril arm.  Then he smudges his face with dirt and blood and adopts a slump in his saddle.

"How about this?  It would probably be better if I were bound and perhaps in... the 'prison wagon,'" he suggests.  "Or maybe if you pretend that Aerofax was my mount, then she could also be a prisoner.  Sebation could ride one of the other horses and be less conspicuous."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Lyssia smiles at the frog when Nessa opens it. "I would like the arrowheads if we can spare them." she adds as she finishes up cleaning her gear.

As she listens to the plan to try and pull a cleaver deception. "I think I can do something of that sort, though I an not sure that it would be so wise for me to do it in my real form. It could turn badly if one of my kin sees me, as I am quite well known these days as a 'fallen' clanswoman." grins at the wry hilartiy of being 'good' and 'fallen'. I do think it could work, if I were to be one of the 'dark warriors' since," her smile falters, "I've had some past experience at such things. As for how to handle the more conspicuously good among us, that I am not so sure how to do. Sir Staeven would have to be clearly incapacitatied, and maybe he could act and seem befuddled and drugged as well? I doubt any force could be seen to hold such a capable force of good for long without resorting to magic or drugs of some sort. " Pauses for a moment. "Perhaps we could weave illusions onto his bindings and chains to make them appear bespelled, AND to hide the fact that they aren't quite as tight as they seem. If we have such magics at our desposal I mean." smiles to Nessa.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Nessa laughs as the frog is uncovered.  She pets the small construct, before turning her attention back to the discussion.

"Much as I'd like to be of some help, illusion isn't really a great part of my repertoire.  The spell I use to conceal my form can only be weaved upon the caster, and it truly alters the physical self rather than use an illusionary image."  She explains to Staeven and Lyssia.  "I think giving Aerofax the cover of a prisoner is our only real option.

"As for the arrowheads, if you want them Lyssia, then by all means take them.  I'd be happier if nobody does anything the idol until I've had a better look at it first, however."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*The little frog hops out of the ball and lands on the back of Nessa's hand.  It goes over to her fingers and begins to lift them up, and let them drop again, almost like a game.  It is rather warm to the touch, and almost seems to be glowing slightly.*


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

"Come on you, back in your box."  Nessa says to the frog, ushering it back into the golden ball.

Once the groups is underway again, Nessa will take a seat in the wagon, using the time to _identify_ several of the items recovered from the undead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Come on you, back in your box."  Nessa says to the frog, ushering it back into the golden ball.
> 
> Once the groups is underway again, Nessa will take a seat in the wagon, using the time to _identify_ several of the items recovered from the undead.



  "I want to stay out, I've been stuck in there for a while!" the frog says in a piping soprano.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 24, 2004)

Lyssia smiles at the little frog. "Indeed little one, it would seem quite some time." leans in a bit closer. "what sort of fellow are you?" she asks in her lilting accented voice as she looks him over curiously. 

"I must confess I have not seen your like before or heard of such a beauty." Chuckles. "Are you some manner of creature made with magic to be a companion to a mage or such?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2004)

*Norin walks alongside the wagons, his constant pace and regular breathe helping him enter a state of deep meditation. He gathers all the consciousness that isn't required to keep him walking and makes it blossom into a prayer. He enters the chambers in his soul that the glory of Heironeus filled with unwavering lightand feels the strong but gentle grip of the divinity over his heart. He completely opens his mind, letting all the little concerns he had about his mission evaporate in that reassuring warmth. He lets out a wave of sincere gratitude for the company of his new friends, as he hears Nessa's laughter from the wagon, for even a holy man can feel alone on his path. He offer his thanks to his god and all the many powers of good for giving Sebastian another chance, and prays that he may someday find the peace his soul longs for. His last thought is for Lyssia, for she has no place to call home, no shelter in the storm, and he humbly asks that she may find someone that will look upon her and see the hero rather than the demon, for many take a step into the path of light, but few keep struggling on it despite the contrary wind. Finally, opening his hands, he sets his prayer free to reach his god's evercaring ear, and relaxes his mind, restoring full consciousness on his senses. Looking at the sun, he reckons about an hour has passed.*


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

Nessa looks more than a little surprised as the frog starts to talk.

"Sorry, I didn't realize you could speak."  She apologies to the frog.  She pauses to let Lyssia ask her questions, then ponders the last point the former demon made.

"There was a residual trace of transmutation magic radiating from inside the ball, so it could be that our friend here has been polymorphed or shapeshifted to his current form."  She says.

"And I do beg your pardon, we've not been introduced yet.  I'm Nessa.  What's your name?"  She asks the frog.


----------



## Halivar (May 25, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, the mostly alive paladin or Hoar*

Sebastian ignores the interchange with the frog. Indeed, he seems not to take notice of anything other than the idol. He stares at it, resting on the ground. He can feel the darkness streaming from it; a dark call from the netherworld that tugs at fallen souls. Aerofax winnies and prances lightly away from it.

 "That," Sebastian says, pointing at the idol, "must be dealt with. It's not going to stay here, and it's not going to come with us."


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"If you can deal with it, then do so."  Nessa replies calmly.  "It's... I don't know, just unpleasant.  Wrong.  I couldn't identify it, and I go an overwhelming sense of evil from it.  But I doubt it'll yield to any sword or spell we have.  The level of power imbued in that thing is, quite frankly, horrifying."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

"I was supposed to be an arcanist's companion... I'm pretty sure I was.  A court wizard made me for a princess, to be her companion and familiar when she came of age.  But there was a war, and I got stuck in here, and now here I am," the frog says, brushing a fleck of dust off of its golden skin.


----------



## Halivar (May 25, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, the mostly alive paladin or Hoar*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "If you can deal with it, then do so." Nessa replies calmly. "It's... I don't know, just unpleasant. Wrong. I couldn't identify it, and I go an overwhelming sense of evil from it. But I doubt it'll yield to any sword or spell we have. The level of power imbued in that thing is, quite frankly, horrifying."



 "I can do naught about it. But I know one who can. Orshallan. Aerofax is swift of hoof, but she is much faster of wing. I can fly the damnable thing to the Hieroneans; they will have the means to dispose of it. I may be able to return to you before you reach the Baroness's lands."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

OOC - Note you have been traveling for about a week.  You are a week away from Andeluvay by normal horse.


----------



## Halivar (May 26, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, I figured we'd been travelling for a while. Aerofax can fly 120 ft./round, which I think is twice the normal rate of horses. I'd have no problem running back and catching up. Of course, I understand completely if breaking up the party is going to hurt the game. Just let me know.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "If you can deal with it, then do so."  Nessa replies calmly.  "It's... I don't know, just unpleasant.  Wrong.  I couldn't identify it, and I go an overwhelming sense of evil from it.  But I doubt it'll yield to any sword or spell we have.  The level of power imbued in that thing is, quite frankly, horrifying."




"If it so, it was probably not by chance that it was travelling towards the Baroness' lands. If Aerowing can be that fast, maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to carry it to someone who can deal with it properly, and even better it would be to keep it hidden while doing so. Would that be among your powers, pupil of Boccob?"


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"I can give most items an undetectable aura, but this idol might well overwhelm such a simple masking spell.  Nondetection would go some way towards concealing it, but I lack that spell."  Nessa frowns.  "Normally, I'd just teleport back to the temple with it, but given the wards overlying the land, that's not an option.

"Do you have any idea how long you've been trapped?"  She asks the frog.  "Or if you know where you're from, we could return you home.  Or you can travel with us, although it might get rather dangerous."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

"I'm supposed to _protect_ people from danger!  I really don't know how long I was in the ball, I slept a lot, I'm afraid, but I think it was a long time.  And I really don't know where I am, so I can't really tell you where I'm from," the frog says, then squints up at Nessa.  "You look like you could use some protecting.  I'll protect you," he declares.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

"Thank you, I'd be honoured to have your protection."  Nessa says to the frog, smiling warmly at the little construct.

"But is there anything we can do for you?  After so long in that ball, do you need anything to eat or drink?  Or don't you need to do things like that?  What do you want me to do with the ball you were in?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

"No, no, I don't eat or drink.  But I do occasionally rest in the ball, so you can keep it if you'd like.  Now," it says, hunkering down and crossing its tiny arms.  "what are we doing?"


----------



## Halivar (May 27, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, butt-kicker for goodness*



			
				Li'l Froggie said:
			
		

> "what are we doing?"



 Sebastian points at the black idol. "Right now," he says, "We're thinking of the quickest way to destroy _this_."


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

"Yes, I think it's going to prove rather problematic."  Nessa says, chewing nervously on her lower lip as he looks at the idol.  "Either we carry it with us, or we send someone back with it.  I don't really like either option..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

"Maybe you could ask someone to guard it until you get back?  Someone capable of protecting themselves and it, and not getting to scared of it," the frog suggests, itching his head with his hind foot.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 28, 2004)

Norin takes his time to think, but can't really help his new friends decide one way or the other.
"Couldn't you ask for some guidance from above?" he asks Nessa in the end, nodding to the calendar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

"Indeed, I would be curious to see what the gods have to say," the little frog says, hopping over to examine the pretty little round calendar.


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2004)

"Alright, we'll see what they have to say to us, then."  Nessa sits cross-legged, placing the calendar on her lap.  She looks at her companions (including the frog).

"What question should I ask?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

"Perhaps who is the best to hold the idol safe until we get back?" the frog offers.


----------



## Halivar (May 30, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, paladin of Hoar*

Sebastian scoffs, "No one is safe with that thing. Nevertheless, if we intend to keep it with us on our journey, that'd be the question to ask." He still holds reservations about taking the idol straight to the baroness.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 30, 2004)

*Staeven Myleron, Fighter 5/Ann Knight 7*

Staeven sits quietly, dressed in his ragged disguise, listening attentively to the conversation about the idol and the divine.  Unsure of what to say, he remains quiet for the moment, not sure of what to contribute at the moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 30, 2004)

Lyssia

"I know not of how to handle such things. Any past knowledge would more cover the USE of such dark things that the destruction of them." reaches over to run a finger of the frog. "I leave such things to minds wiser than my own." winks and turns to the affair of prepairing the camp for the night, banishing her wings as she sets about doing so.


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

"Very well, let us see what the advice might be..."  Nessa concentrates briefly on the calendar.

"Of myself and my companions, in who's possession would the chimera idol be safest until we return from Baroness Varon's lands?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 30, 2004)

Lyssia

As she works Lyssia comes to think of her friend the bard back in the city and after a time (after nessa puts her question to the caleneder) 

"I don't suppose, assuming we survive that I might be allowed to make a gift of the feather fan to a certain lady bard?" smiles. "I am sure she'd quite like a token to go with the story that we shall surely have for her."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2004)

*Nessa hears a deep voice in her head as she turns the circular calendar, and feels a deep-seated sense of power.*

_The idol will keep safe in the roots of the god._


----------



## Halivar (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, paladin of Hoar*

"In other words," says Sebastian, "bury it. Sounds like a fine plan to me."

 He moves toward the runed marker and pulls out his longsword, with which he intends to break up the ground. He stops a moment, and looks at his companions. "I'm not much for nature worship anymore after... well... anyone care to ask permission of local powers-that-be to bury that thing?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sylinda will step forward and politely ask the mulberry bush god to watch over the idol.  The bush rustles its branches for a moment, in thought, then flexes its roots, opening up a space in the ground.  Taking the idol quickly, Sylinda shoves it in the hole, and the roots and ground cover over it.*

*That taken care of, the party begins to head toward the baroness' manor again.  Sylinda in the form of a hawk, far above, Nessa, Staeven, Aerofax, and Norin as prisoners, with Sebastion, Daren, and Lyssia as the jailors.*

*The "prisoners" are tied, though loosely, and keep their heads down.  Sylinda flies above with Aeric as scouts, and the party presses onward.  They are cautious for the next few days, noticing that the traffic along these roads is non-existant, which is unusual.  However, finally you have a report from Sylinda that the outpost that guards the baroness' borders is just around the bend.  It's armed by a dozen armed guards, all of whom seem human.  You're going to have to convince them of your ruse, or try to slip around them.*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

Norin whispers to his companions: "Now there is no way back. You'd better begin to treat us badly. And shout. I found that those who follow the ways of evil often shout a lot."


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

In the days since the battle, Sylinda has not been the same person as you came to know in your first week on the road together. She has spent most of the daylight hours on the wing with her companion, scouting out what lies ahead and to the sides. When not so, she has been quiet and withdrawn, keeping largely to herself. Her smile has not completely disappeared, but it's been a pale imitation of the one that you remember.

***​
Today, as on the other days, Sylinda is on the wing with Aeric. Upon sighting the outpost, Sylinda and Aeric wheel in a couple of slow turns to make sure that they hasn't missed anything, then, with Aeleric at her side, Sylinda heads back towards the group in a large arc to avoid drawing attention to the groups position.

Sylinda and Aeric sweep in low and fast from the left. They circle the party once to ensure that no one is watching. Then Sylinda, for you have come to be able to distinguish the two birds by now, pulls up sharply, the hawk briefly 'twists' in your eye and Sylinda resumes her human form still airborn. She lands lightly and at a run, throwing her arm out as she slows to allow Aeric to land. Once he's settled she looks up and flashes everyone a smile.

"Hello everyone. There is a guard post a couple of miles ahead, manned by humans it looks like, about a dozen, all armed.

A frown shadows here brow for a moment, and then she takes a deep breath. "I know I should have said something earlier but i was ..., distracted somewhat. I know I was being foolish but I missed my forest, truth be told," she concludes with a wry smile.

"I'm concerned about the idea of some of us pretending to be prisoners. It makes those people very vunerable. Its likely that the others will be commanded to hand them over as soon as you arrive, if not before. Will you break cover then, or .. leave the prisoners in the hands of the Baronesses people? So long as you wish to retain your disguise, you can do nothing to protect them. And if you are separated, it may be hard to regroup.

"I've been thinking about it and well, have another suggestion," she concludes with an impish grin. "Those who can pass as ... ah, unpleasant people, go in as planned, taking the wagons and gear with them. The rest of us will go in secretly and make base somewhere near the Baronesses manor. We can use spells to stay in touch, and once we know more, can choose how to proceed. Perhaps those outside can raid the Baronesses lands, drawing out her forces. Or perhaps those inside will be able to open up a way in for the others."

She looks around at the faces of her companions. Her stance is resolute but the slight shifting of her weight from one foot to another reveals an underlying anxiousness at how you will react to her challenging the agreed decision at this late stage.

ooc: Hey all. 

Isida (and Lichtenhart): I hope you don't mind my backtracking a bit, I just really wanted to say this and got caught on the hop when things jumped ahead. Once up to the guardpost it would all be too late. I'll edit it if you wish.


----------



## Halivar (Jun 5, 2004)

*Sebastian Andovar, Paladin of Hoar*

"Respectfully," says Sebastian, "Now is not the time to make critical changes to the plans. If it doesn't go well, we will improvise... _if_ it doesn't go well. The rewards for pulling this stunt off, however, are great."

 Sebastian is currently wearing his black fullplate. He jumps off of Aerofax. "Sorry, girl," he says, "you're too conspicuous. I need you to keep out of sight. But stay close." With that, Aerofax takes wing.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

"Aeric, could you keep an eye out for us?"

The hawk dips its head and Sylinda launches it into the air with a sweep of her arm. "Be careful," she whispers softly as aseric takes to the air.

"Sebastian," Sylinda says, turning to the great armour clad paladin and touching him lightly on the arm. "I ever so glad that we didn't lose you. But I disagree, now _is_ the time to consider any changes to it, as discussion may not be possible later.

"The plan, as I understand it is this. Those that can pass themselves off as ... opportunists who captured the rest after they defeated the guardians of the wagon. The opportunists then rollup to the manor and offer to return the wagon and hand over the prisoners in return for a reward.

"Perhaps the outlying guards will let you pass with your prisoners. But what about when you get to the manor itself? If they insist you turn over the prisoners will everyone throw off their disguises and just battle their way through to the Baroness? Or will the prisoners be handed over to the tender mercies of the Baroness. If something goes wrong, where do we meet up again if separated?

"Perhaps this is the best plan. It just seems to be wanting a little flesh at the moment. Surely a little time taken to consider possible difficulties and ways around them would not hurt."

Sylinda steps back lightly to await Sebastian's, or anyone else's, response.


----------



## Halivar (Jun 5, 2004)

Sylinda said:
			
		

> "If they insist you turn over the prisoners will everyone throw off their disguises and just battle their way through to the Baroness?"



 "That, Sylinda," says Sebastian, "is _exactly_ what I had in mind."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 5, 2004)

*Lyssia*

Lyssia, in the form of a human 'bounty' hunter that she used in past misdeeds, looks to her. "I have no such spells to communicate with.. and I doubt that such things wouldn't fail to draw the notice of a mage who is consorting with the infernal" she says calmly as she leans on a near by tree. "but  I wonder why you are so tense my friend.. you have concerns or fears you feel you need to address?" she asks with a touch of concern.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 6, 2004)

Darren listens to the proposed plan, having the undisguisable use stealth to infiltrate the grounds, then eyes the massively-armored paladin.  The lithe rogue shakes his head sadly.  _If ever there were someone NOT designed for stealth, it is that one._


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2004)

*Sylinda Heartmantle*



			
				Halivar said:
			
		

> "That, Sylinda," says Sebastian, "is exactly what I had in mind."




"That's what I suspected you had in mind," Sylinda responds with a nod.



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I have no such spells to communicate with.. and I doubt that such things wouldn't fail to draw the notice of a mage who is consorting with the infernal" she says calmly as she leans on a near by tree. "but I wonder why you are so tense my friend.. you have concerns or fears you feel you need to address?" she asks with a touch of concern.




"I have a few spells that could be of use. Small animals can be messengers, and scry, of course. Although, as you say, there is the possibility of them being detected. I know only a little of the craft of spells, its not an area I have studied greatly. So I'm not sure how dangerous it would be to do so.

"At least let us agree to a place to meet, should things go wrong or we get separated."

*Sylinda lifts her arm and waves it in a circle once above her head, then holds it out for Aeric to land upon. If a meeting place is agreed upon, she checks that the hawk understands, then with a last goodbye and farewell, returns him to the air.*

"So, do you wish to tie me up Sebastian?"

ooc: Spellcraft +8. Scry +11. How easy would it be for the Baroness or whoever to detect spells like animal messenger or Scry (if directed towards another person)?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 8, 2004)

"You mean a place within or outside the city? If outside, I'd suggest the galde of the small god we met, otherwise I think you'd better explore the city flying. Deciding before we actually weigh the situation wouldn't be wise."


----------



## Halivar (Jun 11, 2004)

"Flying is a dangerous proposition. Too easy to be spotted. No, I fear our only reconaissance shall be on the ground, as we venture into the fray," says Sebastian.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 12, 2004)

"But I meant for Aeric, maybe with Sylinda's help to explore. People rarely enjoy and contemplate the serenity of the sky. They think they have pressing matters on the ground, and stop lifting their gaze. Do you really think it'd be such a danger for them?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 12, 2004)

"Guess not them," Sylinda says quietly under her breath as she drops her hands.

"I can not wild shape again today. I could take the form of another bird, but it would be a bit more conspicuious than that of a hawk."

*She lifts her arm again and signals for Aeric. Once again, the hawk wheels around  begins to return, but this time from the other side.

As Sylinda waits, she gazes down the road in the direction of the guard house, her head cocked slightly to one side and a frown of concentration on her face, as if trying to recall something.

"I don't like the idea of going in without any real idea of what lies ahead. But Sebastian is right in one thing, we can't tarry here. It would not do to be seen sitting around chatting. Somewhat unconvincing I would suspect," she adds with a smile. "Perhaps there is somewhere ahead where Aeric can meet us before we arrive at the manor."

ooc: How far are we from the manor house? Could Sylinda and Aeric see it from the air? What lies between us and it, or at least what lies beyond the guard house for as far as we could see? Is there somewhere Aeric could meet us?

BTW, what time of day is it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

*You are guessing you're about 15 miles from the manor house, at the edge of the Baroness' domain.  If Sylinda and Aeric were to go up, they could probably see it.  The road and a great deal of farmland lies between you and the manor, along with a small town that caters to the farmer's needs.  There's enough woods, small copses, and other places where Aeric could meet you to do so if you wish.  And it's early afternoon.*


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

"If the guards on the road prove too... astute, we'll just have to deal with them and press on as quickly as we can."  Nessa says.  "As for once we get to the Baroness' manor, I think a touch more subtly than merely charging in may be in order, but we'll deal with than when we get there.  After all, we know almost nothing about what we're heading into.

"As for a meeting place, I agree with Norin.  The god seemed to regard us with some favour, so it may be a better place for us to wait than anywhere else in these lands.  And besides which, we _must_ retrieve the idol before we leave."


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2004)

"I would agree with that." Sylinda flinches as Aeric lands heavily on her shoulder.

"You forgot about me, didn't you," the hawk says testily. Sylinda laughs, and shugs him off. For truth be told, she had and had allowed her arm to fall to her side. As Aeric swoops around in a tight circle, she raises her arm for him to land upon.

"Actually, we were just talking about you Aeric. Can you keep an eye on things from the air as we travel and meet us again at dusk?"

Aeric nods his agreement, and Sylinda looks around the rest of the group. Their willingness to plunge in without really knowing what they are up against concerns her. She has given her word to Orshallan to work with them in this quest. But she has misgivings.

_What do I know of these people really? I must trust Orshallan's judgement in this. But its been a long time since I have been forced to rely on others. Perhaps I am not suited to this sort of life. People can be so, complex. Well, it is done now Sylinda, and you must do what you can. They probably have misgivings about you too._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 19, 2004)

Lyssia sits by as the others plan, taking in all the various angles. "I think a forward recon element would be needed, but I doubt that anyone other than myself or Darren have the skills needed at this level. though I am sure that you all might come up with some clever application of Art or your compainons that I've over looked. " smiles. "If not we can always scout a head to see if what we are anticipating ahead is what we'll see."


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2004)

Sylinda nods at Nessa's assessment and the choice of meeting place. 

She looks at Lyssia somewhat startled by her observation. Her mind races for a moment.

"I think that we should scout if we can. I'll be back soon."

With that she turns and takes a couple of paces before leaping lightly into the air. There is a faint shimmer and her outline blurs momentarily, to be replaced by that of a swan. It flys off.

She returns a short while later and passes on what she and Aeric have learnt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

*To prevent themselves from becoming bogged down by indesicion, Aeric (and Sylinda if she wishes), takes to the air to scout.  They see a guardhouse about two miles down the road, manned by about a half-dozen fairly human-looking guards.  Beyond them are several fields, also full of peasents tending to them.  They also look human, but as you press farther and farther inward, you see further and further evidence of corruption.  Live peasents are replaced with zombies and eventually skeletons.  The small town near the manner is entirely manned by these mockeries of life.*

*The manor itself is a tall and forboding place, made of sturdy gray stone, the tallest towers rising to five stories.  It is surrounded by a ten-foot tall wall of stone with guard towers at the front gate.  Behind the manor, where there should be gardens, you see graveyards, many of them containing rather fresh graves.*

*Demons, like the ones you fought on the road, man the guard towers, holding cruel-looking tridents at attention, like pikes.  At one side of the manor, you see another smaller caravan of "funera wagons" unloading their coffins and taking them inside.  On the opposite side, hastily-erected sheds line the eastern wall, guarded by robed figures.  As you watch, you see a demon guard go into one of the sheds, come out with a struggling young man, and haul him bodily into the manor.*

*You do not note any other obvious entrances or exits aside from the front gate, and all of the windows are securely shutters; some are barred.  With this information, you can return and tell your group.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 23, 2004)

Lyssia listens to the scouting report and draws out what she knows as the scouts describe what they saw, asking from time to time a few questions to clarify points as she does. When they are finished, she frowns, looking over her map.

"This is a hard mission, we're to get the dark lady and return her to Orshallen and his men alive so as to save her soul. I see very few ways of getting in easily." she sits back and sips from her water skin. "Tis a very tricky nut we are looking at here." she adds as she flares her wings.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2004)

"Don't lose your hopes. When we are on the righteous path, help can come from the most unexpected direction. Do you think we can trick them into carrying some of us in hidden in the coffins, while Darren and Lyssia explain what happened to the caravan?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"Just don't suffocate yourselves!" the golden frog comments from inside his ball.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

"My only worry with the coffin idea is that some of the creatures at the manor may be able to sense the presence of living creatures."  *Nessa comments.*  "However, I've not got an alternative solution, so it may be our only choice..."


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2004)

"I don't like it at all!" Sylinda says with a shocked voice. "Whoever is in the cofffins would have no idea of what was going on around them. They would be incredibally vunerable. I will not get into one, and I would not ask it of anyone else.

"We have discussed a couple of options, but no of them seem to offer any significant advantage over the original plan. Sebastian was right. Its a little thin, but it at least played to our strengths and left us with the most freedom to respond and improvise. So lets get sorted into guards and captives, and get back on the road. We really don't know enough at this point, but perhaps we will learn something of use as we get closer."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2004)

"Shall we go then? A decision should be taken in the space of seven breaths."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

*Proceeding onward, most of the party loosely tied as prisoners, a collared and pinoned Aerofax (also loosely tied) following behind, Darren, Sebastian, and Lyssia take the party into the domain of Baroness Wendare.  The place seems mostly normal; strange that a place filled with so much evil could look so plain.  The horses pull their burden up to the guardhouse, where the border guards signal for them to halt.*

"State your names and business on the baroness' lands," one of them demands.  His uniform is one of red and black, with a device of a sword plunged into a skull on his sleeve.  The device can mean victory over enemies unto death... or something more sinister.


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sylinda, slumped in the cart with head bowed, scowls at the guards with sullen resentment from the corner of her eyes.*


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

*Nessa's curled up in the cart, looking despondent.  She's hiding a small ball of bat guano and sulfur in one hand, just in case things should go awry...*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2004)

"Why to be selling my goods, what do you think you daft man?" Lyssia says with a slow tired voice that infers she is talking to one who is mentally deficent. "Now fetch someone with a wit of sense and some rank with whom I can speak business on. Tell them the Nightswallow is here to see about disposing of some slaves." (Nightswallow sounds like it would be a good name for her old self. :-D)


----------



## Jaik (Jul 4, 2004)

Darren does his best to look mean and bored.  (While readying a quick draw and sneak attack if the guards seem to catch on.)


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2004)

Sylinda can't help but think that 'Nightswallow' does have a most delightful turn of phrase. She buries the smile deep inside and hawks up a gob and spits in 'Nightswallow's' direction. She has noticed a certain class of men in town doing it when displeased by something. A throughly revolting gesture. She does her best to imitate the disgusting snorting sound that preceeds it.

A though occurs to Sylinda.

_Probably going to get a beating now for that little display of theatrics._

She steels herself to play her part if it comes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Nightswallow said:
			
		

> "Why to be selling my goods, what do you think you daft man?" Lyssia says with a slow tired voice that infers she is talking to one who is mentally deficent. "Now fetch someone with a wit of sense and some rank with whom I can speak business on. Tell them the Nightswallow is here to see about disposing of some slaves."



  *The guard grumbles and goes to fetch his captain.  The captain is tall and thin with a face like a clever fox.*

"Nightswallow?" he comments as he circles the wagon to examine the merchandise.  Sylinda's spitting brings and immediate, and entirely unemotional, flurry of blows from the club at his side.  They rain down hard on her side, bruising and painful, but not anything permanent.  The man knows better than to damage the merchandise.  "You've brought a small treasure trove here.  How did you manage to capture these exalted beauties?  The Baroness will want to know, and I must send her word before I let you go any further."
*The spitting brings an immidiate reation from


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The guard grumbles and goes to fetch his captain. The captain is tall and thin with a face like a clever fox.*
> 
> "Nightswallow?" he comments as he circles the wagon to examine the merchandise. Sylinda's spitting brings and immediate, and entirely unemotional, flurry of blows from the club at his side. They rain down hard on her side, bruising and painful, but not anything permanent. The man knows better than to damage the merchandise. "You've brought a small treasure trove here. How did you manage to capture these exalted beauties? The Baroness will want to know, and I must send her word before I let you go any further."
> *The spitting brings an immidiate reation from



Nightswallow  nods to the captain. "I've my ways." pats her bow and blade. "A well placed shot will put down the mightiest. And I'm not without my own skills and talents." she adds with a sly smirk, "hidden gifts I find puts others at ease from time to time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

*The captain gives her an appreciative glance, and then looks over at Daren and Sebastion.*

"Who're your co-workers there?"


----------



## Jaik (Jul 6, 2004)

"I go by Midnight.  The lady and I have a bit of a motif going..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 9, 2004)

Pretending to struggle against his bindings as they hit Sylinda, Saint Norin looks at the guards threateningly and utters in celestial: "You sowed wind, but now the time of harvest has come, and the storm you'll reap will strike true."


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sylinda swallows the urge to strike back. Even with her hands bound she suspects that she could "engineer" a good smack or two in the teeth. _But now is not the time or place ..._ she thinks as she twists around to cover her face, and hide the flashing fury in her eyes. More than anything, its the inhuman lack of emotion that outrages her. Violence born of anger, fear, rage, she can understand. _But perhaps its *all too* human ... ._ 

*She remains curled up, her back and shoulders to the blows until the man has clearly  finished.*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

*Nessa looks on in horror as the guard beats Sylinda.  She stays silent for fear of inflicting more pain on herself or her companions, but quickly studies Sylinda to judge her condition.  Slightly consoled by the temporary nature of the wounds, she settles back against the side of the cart, a look of depression on her face.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

"I go by Killraven," Sebastion says, with a casual flick of his black-armored wrist.  "And we'll be going now.  These ones aren't going to be cheap, and we have much to discuss with the Baroness."

*The captain gives a twitch of his lips and motions for you to wait, going into the guardhouse.  A few tense minutes pass as the guards talk amongst themselves, appraising the "new meat" on the wagon.  Finally the captain emerges, an odd smile on his face.*

"Go right ahead.  Continue straight on through the town until you get to the manor, the guards there will let you in.  The Baroness is eager to see all of you," he says with a bow, and waves you ahead.

*Traveling into the Baroness' lands is like traveling into a small pieces of some twisted hell.  Fields of grain are tended by skeleton peasents, ghouls and ghasts linger in empty fields, stripping the flesh from the bones of human and animal alike, and occasional flickers of things not-quite-seen has most of the party convinced there is more than one ghost here.*

*The town is even worse, sparkling clean and run by carefully wrapped mummies.  Deep black curtains tells you that those creatures that hate sunlight probably lair in what were once living quarters for the working families.*

*At the gates to the Baroness manor, you see the wrought iron gates are decorated with scenes of suffering, necromancy, and death, a flagrent display of all that is evil and vile.  Something else tugs at Sylinda, and after a moment, she realizes what it is.  The little sounds of birds, rabbits, and other wild creatures are entirely gone.  The forest around the manor is quiet as a tomb.  The trees around the manor are twisted and dark, gothic in their splendor.  Vines crawl over everything, giving it an air of decay.  The plants seem sickly and dying, and fungus grows abundantly on the dead and dying plants everywhere.*

*The guards at the gate looked human at first glance, but a second reveals them to be some kind of carefully preserved undead.  They wave you through the gates, unlocking them with an elaborate key in its massive lock.  You have to twist through the haunted woods, passing a few artificially created groves that once may have been fine gardens, but now contain dead mockeries of life.  Black roses with leafless stems, dead vines with dessicated, blood-red fruit, and purple-black grass with serrated edges now reign there.*

*The manor is one of the older ones, obviously made to be a very defensible keep.  Its walls are high and thick, and well patrolled.  One of the guards, for once a normal-seeming human, comes down to guide you around the keep to some kind of holding pen.  People of various races exist here; you really couldn't call it living with chains around their necks, fused to stones to prevent them from ever leaving.*

"You can stop here.  The Slavemaster will be out in a little bit to evaluate your wares.  If you want to do any patching up, now would be a good time," the guard says, indifferent to the weak moans that come from behind him.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

*Nessa looks thoughtfully over the side of the cart.  Part of her is horrified at the perversion of nature all around them, while another part is fascinated with the magic required for such a feat.*

_Boccob!  The power needed to raise this many undead...  I've never seen anything like this on the Prime before..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2004)

Lyssia watches with an air of indifference, while inside her stomach turns at the pure vileness of what was being done and that ONCE she would have applauded such things. She looks from time to time over her 'captives' to make sure they are 'secure' before returinging to scan the area.


Behind the facade of her old namesake, she wonders if the Baroness had heard of the infamous Nightswallow, the elven/demon assassin of her clan.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

*Sylinda Bard5 Swanmay7*

_Slavemaster? Are we even going to see the baroness?_

*Sylinda shrinks away from Lyssia as she approaches, allowing her to whisper to her companion from beneath her tangled hair. There is not much time to talk, but she pretends to avoid Lyssia attentions to drag out things a bit.*

"I don't like the idea of being chained. I can wildshape into something smaller to escape, but the others? Assuming that there is no enchantment on the chains as well. And are we even going to see the Baroness? Perhaps now is the time to _improvise_," Sylinda adds with a quick grin and a glance in Sebastian's direction.

ooc: do the chains appear to be anything other than mundane ones?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> _Slavemaster? Are we even going to see the baroness?_
> 
> *Sylinda shrinks away from Lyssia as she approaches, allowing her to whisper to her companion from beneath her tangled hair. There is not much time to talk, but she pretends to avoid Lyssia attentions to drag out things a bit.*
> 
> ...



Lyssia smirks and grabs the girl, clearly 'displining her' as she seems to grab the woman and shake her (though not as hard as she looks) and leans over to whisper in her ear. 

"Quaver when I'm done, I just threatend to scalp you if you misbehave, and the others will find that there is a key in Sebhestian's boot, if he needs to be free quick enough."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*The chains appear to be mundane, if sturdy and well-made.  Looking around, it seems as if the Slavemaster, a tall man in black robes, is coming from the manor.  You only have a few minutes before he arrives.*


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2004)

*Sylinda keeps her voice low, fearful and deferential. She keeps her head down, shoulders slumped and sniffs loudly from time to time. Every fiber in her body screams to throw her head back and scream with joy, with rage. Her body trembles with the urge to stride through the manor striking down the foul corruption that resides within and restoring the rightful order of way of life.*

"Yes mistress," she stammers. In a whisper, "Perhaps the slavemaster can help us. Whether willing or not, he can take us the Baroness."


----------



## Jaik (Jul 17, 2004)

Darren yawns widely and turns his head from side to side, stretching his neck from a long ride.

(Looking for other guards about and gauging the distance to the Slavemaster and his toady.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*The Slavemaster will be here in about two minutes.  You can tell that while tall and rather cadaverous-looking, he does seem to be alive, rather than undead.  He carries a coiled red whip at his waist, and he keeps his right hand tucked inside his sleeve.  His eyes are pale, and his expression is anticipatory and pinched.*


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

*Sylinda glances around the yard, trying to get an idea of how many eyes watch them, and what sort of people the other slaves are.*

ooc: spot +13 (+14 vs undead).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*The slaves seem to be mostly humans, along with a few gnomes and halflings.  Also several orcs, gnolls, and a small group of drow are evident in the back.  As for the guards, zombies in splint mail, armed with maces seem to be the typical ones, with a few other slightly better-preserved ones that seem to have some intelligence.  They act as the officers.  It looks like there are eighteen guards and three officers as far as you can tell.*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2004)

*Nessa shifts uncomfortably as the slavemaster approaches.  While ready to take the other's lead on this, she's not happy with the idea of being chained.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 20, 2004)

Lyssia looks around the 'slaves' she has brought and mentally checks to make sure she has covered everyone's options, then she casts a glance back at the approaching retinue to see if there are any familiar faces. She had done a few tasks for the Drow in the past but doubted any of the ones she had dealt with would be so easily cowed by a human.



OOC: Figure she made sure all the party had ways to release themselves (ie.. concealed keys) before she chained them up.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

*As Lyssia rattles Sylinda's chain, Sylinda hisses to her. 

"We should jump the slave master, release the slaves and take advantage of the confusion to find the Baroness."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

*The Slavemaster arrives, along with three other guards in red and black-dyed brigandine armor, expensive and well-made.  They carry short curved swords with carved black hilts, as well as stiletto daggers in their belts.  The Slavemaster is quite tall, approaching seven feet, and his height, black robes, and pale face make him appear like some manifiestation of Death.  As he draws near, he ignores the "captors" and heads over to each of the captives and takes their chin with his left hand, each in turn.  His hands are icy cold, and his fingers feel as hard as steel.  But what is most disturbing is the fact that his eyes look at each person as if they are nothing more than a vaguely interesting insect.*

"They are in good shape, not starved or terribly beaten.  Your capture of the Dawnkeeper and the Phoenix Knight are particularly impressive, Nightswallow.  Take your slaves out, the Baroness has plans for such champions of righteousness and wishes to see them herself," he says in a cold and dry voice.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sylinda shudders at the slavemasters touch and averts her eyes. Mostly so he won't see in them the desire to strike him down. But as awful as it is, at least he still lives. In a manner of speaking. However, after he releases her, she decides that when time permits her, she will perform the ritual of purification anyway.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2004)

"I hope interest translates into vast profits, twas quite a coupe to take them alive and intact." She says as she looks around. "Even for me." she adds.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 26, 2004)

*When the slavemaster comes to him, Norin meets his gaze, but there's no hate or anger or fear in his eyes. Only pity. Boundless pity. He wonders if he would have become like him, if he had grewn up with his father, rather than at the temple with Xanthos. He wondered how much of this man's sins where due to his uprising, and if he was already beyond redemption. He always felt he should not judge, for he has been lucky, and he should use his faith, his gifts, as a beacon to guide the others into the light, rather than condemn them to eternal shadows. Maybe there's hope for this man too. Maybe.
That's why he doesn't raise his hands to freeze him with golden ice.*
"It is not too late." he whispers to him. "For the night may be long, but it always comes to the dawn. And at its doors you'll find me waiting for you. It is never too late."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*As the Slavemaster inspects each of them, he pauses only briefly at Saint Norin, and walks on without a comment at his entreaty for salvation.*

"Take them inside to the Lesser Audience Chamber," he directs, as he directs four of the guards from the slave pens to swell the numbers of his own personal guard as the dangerous prisoners are moved inside.  Another guard takes Aerofax to a stable, while some slaves are directed to take the prisoners' gear in.*

*The "new" slaves are led under the grand entrance to the Baroness' manor.  Guards, apparently of the undead type, patrol the halls every now and then, as the party is led to a small, wood-paneled chamber and forced to their knees.  There's a screen that blocks any view of the dias, and elegant tapestries on the walls.  As the party is arranged to the Slavemaster's liking, he walks over to the Phoenix Knight and looks down on him.*

"That lovely steed of yours, the angel-winged mare that must bring you such pride...  You'll be happy to know that she'll have her wings ripped off by demons and will be set to plow the fields until she dies in the traces.  Then she'll be raised from the dead to do it again.  You will never see her again," he says with evident malice in his voice.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 28, 2004)

Darren feels his need to strike the Slavemaster, so strong it is almost a physical thing, but he knows that this might be another test to ensure their true nature.  He gives an evil leer and steels himself for what is about to occur.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

'Nightswallow' smiles. "Not till we see coin though." she reminds him. "I spent a good amount of magic and guile to take these alive." she tells the Slavemaster as she lets the guide's lead them to the audience chamber.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 31, 2004)

*Enter Hesseroph, The other white knight!*

*Sebastion belts out a mirthless laugh as he brings up a steelplated hand to cover his face soon dripping with a vile chuckling. His posture straightens as his hand slides away revealing a dark and broken sneer.*

_"You are to simply kill such a sweet prize? Are all you wretched sadists so simple-minded as to not see the beauty in the opportunity we have presented before you? HA! A beast such as that should be broken, you putrid beast! Made to serve your whims to fall from the grace you all most definitly lack. ...to savor the pain of a dying soul..."_

*Sebastion's tongue licks his lips in luscious vulgarity as his gauntleted hand wipes away angry spittle from the corners of his shattered smile. Seemingly lost in his own thought, his eyes filled with hungry malious, he snaps back again towards the Slavemaster.*

_"Perhaps... Hmmm... Perhaps we could work something out here dearest Slavemaster. What you lack in imagination, I have in a most divine cruelty. I will forfeit some of my price for the creature so as to instead break its deliciously pure spirit. Perhaps I could even teach you a thing or two, at no extra charge mind you. What say you?"_

*Sebastion gazes towards the vile monstrosity before him awaiting some sort of reply*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*The Slavemaster looks suitably impressed by Sebastions ruthlessness and gives a respectful nod.*

"Perhaps indeed sir, perhaps indeed.  Very well, I shall delay her torture for now and keep her confined for our mutual pleasure after you've had your audience with the Baroness," he says.  "Now, would you care for anything else?  Refreshments perhaps before your audiance?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2004)

Nightswallow tuts lightly to her companion. "Business first, we must always see to our coin and customers before we see to our own pleasure, ere we spend over long with them. Besides, one doesn't keep the baroness waiting, it is bad form."


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sylinda listens to the words of the others, but keeps silent. She suspects that she should feel something, but what it is is lost in the roaring in her head. She concentrates on keeping her posture slumped and defeated.*


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sebastion gives a satisfied nod towards Nightswallow*

_"Of course M'Lady Nightswallow, priorities first."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2004)

"Good good.. there will be time enough to be had for breaking of spirits and bodies." Nightswallow says with a unpleasent smile. "Unless her ladyship has other plans for things to be done.. we might find luck in the form of a commsion or some other further work."


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

*Sebastion: Paladin of Black and White.*

*A grim smile darkens Sebastions face. His confident stride marks his path as he allows himself towards the Attendance Hall. Stopping suddenly he spins on one boot clad heel back towards the rest of the party. He extends a pitch tinted gauntlet in a beckoning gesture for the Slavemaster.*

_"Please come along dear Slavemaster. Your invitation towards refreshments was most complying, and now I wish to know you. Tell me of your exploits, your conquests,... your call to power. I wish to compare tales as to see if you are truly the beast I believe you are. Come... we have much to share."_

*#Sebastion is seeking at this time information on what this man is capable of, wanting to know of his power (ie Magic and abilities) and resourses (ie weapons and manpower) through casual conversation. (I can act this out more directly should you so choose, just offering a streamline.) Sebastion simply asks a lot of innocent questions allowing the Slavemaster to expand through his arrogance... but before that...#*

*Before the Slavemaster (if he chooses) catches up to Sebastion, he walks up beside "Nightswallow" and whispers with a sickingly vile grin...*

_"M'Lady Nightswallow... I believe it to be benificial to stay for a bit. There are many here I would enjoy *meeting*. There could be much we could do if given the opportunity from the Baroness. Being slavetraders could be much more useful than simple thugs."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 5, 2004)

Nightswallow nods. "Indeed it is." she whispers back as her brown eyes bleed to gold and back, a sign that she's troubled by something to those who know her. "But first.. we mustn't keep the lady waiting."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

*Nessa kneels beside her fellow "prisoners".  She shudders at the Slavemaster's intended treatment of Aerofax.  While understanding Sebastion's ruse, she find the paladin's new persona deeply disturbing.*

_Lord Boccob, let us win here, and win through quickly.  Even the land itself seems heavy with the taint of evil..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 10, 2004)

Norin always found himself unable to fully understand why men choose evil. Now, he can't understand the slavemaster. But, he also thinks, he can't let his curiosity cloud his judgement. He'll have to fight, for all the innocents that already sufferend, and for all the ones who may suffer should they fail. Once again, his faith leaves no place for doubt or fear in his heart. As he and his chained companions wait, he prepares himself to break free from his bindings, and looks at Nessa, Sylinda and Staeven with a confident smile.


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

Sylinda catches Norrin's glance and hold his look long enough to let him know that she has understood. But she keeps her face neutral just in case.

Whenever she gets the chance, she glances around from beneath matted hair, taking stock of where they are and who is around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

(Please see new thread here:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1721444#post1721444 )


----------

